# Anyone rolling their own? (Cigars that is)



## Aquaelvis

I've been reading up on rolling cigars online, YouTube, etc. I have been considering it as a project after my shoulder surgeries. (2 months at home) I have been unable to find any blend info to make knock offs. I've seen that for home brews where they post a certain recipe for a specific brand of beer, etc. I was thinking it would be easier to start rolling something like an Antillas to see how the rolling worked; draw, flavor, etc. Seems easier than just starting with no baseline or frame of reference. 
Just wondering if any of you guys have tried it?


----------



## Carolus Rex

If I was so inclined, I would research what loose leaf was available, characteristics like age, fermentation, color, region, etc. basically the same things we look at when we buy and burn. Once you know what you can get your hands on, you should be able to create an abstract flavor profile and build your blend to match it. 

I wonder how many sticks get rolled, burned and tossed before they dial in a blend to where they want it? Obviously with a lot of experience the chance that a specific mix is going to be pure crap is lower, but I am sure Fuente has rolled some sticks that would gag a maggot.


----------



## NormH3

I've heard that it can take up to a year or more to find that perfect blend and this is from those that do it as a business.


----------



## Carolus Rex

NormH3 said:


> I've heard that it can take up to a year or more to find that perfect blend and this is from those that do it as a business.


I can believe that.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Well I'm not thinking I'll create the next Opus X or that Padron is going to offer me a job at their plant. I'd be happy to smoke a stick I liked if I made it... I don't even need to love it. Of course, like anything else I'm sure it take a lot of time to be "good" but the journey of a 1000 miles starts with one step. 
There are a ton of places that sell leaf, looks like you can get your hands on most if the "normal" stuff.


----------



## BMWBen

Cool idea but I'm sure it would definitely take a lot of trial and error when first beginning. I think it would all be worth it thought knowing you could roll your own cigar that perfectly fits your palate. Also the feeling of achievement after all the necessary trial and error would be pretty rewarding.


----------



## whodeeni

On another forum there are a bunch of guys that are jumping into rolling their own. The thread started with one guy expressing his intentions, and a couple of home rolling FOG's started chiming in giving him advice sharing videos, recommending certain leaves and explaining why. Some of the guys even posted their on videos! Over the course of 18 months, it's really caught fire and taken on a life of it's own.

It's not a bandwagon thing for me because I love cigars/tobacco. I will be joining the ranks towards the end of the year!

Someone here posted last night (in the what did you smoke thread) that he was smoking one of his home rolls. It would be great if he would chime in here!😉


----------



## ghe-cl

Check with the B&Ms in your area to see if any of them have either an in-house roller or contract with someone to roll for them. Many of those toreadors will give private instruction on rolling. As to tobacco, you're never going to get top-grade tobacco in such tiny amounts thousands of miles away from where it's grown. Again, talk to local shops and rollers. They're likely to be your best source of information.


----------



## euro

There was a guy who sold binder tobacco on Ebay. I saw it a long time ago, I was aware of the fact that some people roll their own cigars but the question is will your cigar the same as a premium handmade cigar? They say a good cigar roller is able to roll a cigar within 30 seconds, I saw the clips on youtube and man those guys are so quick. I really respect their skills.

There was a clip on YouTube of Alejandro Robeina, he talked about different blends and rolled a rough cigar in front of the camera. I can't find that clip anymore. But I think it would be a good start (just assuming I have no experience with this at all).


----------



## waikikigun

Yeah, been rolling my own for half a year (about 500 sticks now). I have a blog and youtube about it, but can't post the links to those things until I have 30 posts here. I'm up to about 4 posts now, yay. In the meantime I can answer any questions you might have on the topic. I came to this forum specifically to find other rollers and wanna-be rollers.


----------



## Aquaelvis

Awesome, pm sent for that link


----------



## quazy50

waikikigun said:


> Yeah, been rolling my own for half a year (about 500 sticks now). I have a blog and youtube about it, but can't post the links to those things until I have 30 posts here. I'm up to about 4 posts now, yay. In the meantime I can answer any questions you might have on the topic. I came to this forum specifically to find other rollers and wanna-be rollers.
> 
> View attachment 54102


Care to share your blog? I want to get into rolling after my wedding. I belong to another forum where guys are rolling and one even created custom bands for his. They look delicious!


----------



## waikikigun

Quazy50 I'll pm you the link.


----------



## Aquaelvis

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKQPvIbslAFFDYDGi-EivRQ

http://blisscigar.co/


----------



## waikikigun

Thanks a lot for posting the links, Aquaelvis.


----------



## ForceofWill

Have you found this to be cheaper? Or is it still pricey to buy the tobacco.


----------



## waikikigun

Costs me about $1.50 a stick. Maybe I could find bundles at that rate, but I was more typically spending $5-$8.50 a stick, and I smoke one or two a day, so it's a pretty big savings. So in a way I'm getting paid to do my hobby and learn more about tobacco and cigars.

I typically roll coronas, short robustos, and panatelas/slim lanceros. So if you rolled toros or some other fat huge thing you could put another leaf in there and that could up your average by 40 cents a stick.

Filler/binder is around $22/lb, and wrapper around twice that. But you can also use cheaper wrapper. CT shade costs three times what PA broadleaf does, for example.


----------



## ForceofWill

Interesting. ..

Wish I could get some Cuban leaves.


----------



## waikikigun

Me too. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Aquaelvis

I have to get started on this but will lose the use of my right arm soon. That will take at least 2 months. So hopefully after that.


----------



## Gdaddy

You can start with ordering a pre-packaged blend to get a feel for rolling. Take a look here...

Whole Leaf Cigar Blends

Most people end up with a smokable cigar on their first attempt. The learning process is usually quick. (rolling a cigar isn't rocket science)

If you have doubts about your ability to roll a cigar I did a test video you can do at home right now to see if you can do it or not... (test #2 and 3 are using real tobacco,)


----------



## BMWBen

Is there any reason a triple cap cigar is so popular in cuba? is it just their style of cigar rolling or does it make a superior cigar in some way?


----------



## Gdaddy

BMWBen said:


> Is there any reason a triple cap cigar is so popular in cuba? is it just their style of cigar rolling or does it make a superior cigar in some way?


It seals and secures the head of the cigar the best way possible. It takes an extra step but well worth it IMO. There's nothing worse than having the cigar begin to unravel. The triple cap is very neat and clean with very straight line wrapping around the cigar 2 times like piece of tape and then a cap on top. Dominican style actually cuts the cap right from the wrapper still attached.

Here's a video showing the difference...


----------



## Puros Abroad

Rolling-your-own has gotta be one of the best ways to enjoy this hobby... So much to learn, so many blends to play with... But patience is a b****!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

This is something that I've given serious thought to at times, I love creating things (I'm also a very proficient at rolling sushi by hand)! Not long ago I had a big yard, a greenhouse, and an empty shed at my disposal (which I used to grow fruits and vegetables previously). Once I started really enjoying cigars, naturally I went to read and watch everything I could about making my own. When I lost the environment to grow anything, I found myself browsing through sites that sell whole leaf and molds and stuff. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I have some interesting ideas for sticks. Maybe one day. YAY, I'm a geek!


----------



## waikikigun

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I have some interesting ideas for sticks.


I keep a spreadsheet of all my blending attempts with full notes, have done a couple hundred blends so far. Would you mind sharing some of your ideas? Maybe I could give'em a try. I have a pretty decent library of tobaccos now.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

waikikigun said:


> I keep a spreadsheet of all my blending attempts with full notes, have done a couple hundred blends so far. Would you mind sharing some of your ideas? Maybe I could give'em a try. I have a pretty decent library of tobaccos now.


I'm sure blend-wise, I'm probably not come up with something terribly different than you have, having done a few hundred! I'd really have to sit and smoke all sorts of variations, like you, before I would even feel confident sharing it. Blend aside though, I have some of artsy, fancy wrapper (and complimenting band) ideas!


----------



## waikikigun

Amelia: Sounds awesome. I hope you give a try someday.


----------



## Sprouthog

Been rolling for about 6 months now. Really enjoy anything with a criollo/Corojo blend. Experimenting with different wrapper and leaf count combinations.

This sample blend from WLT is excellent if you want to test drive the hobby.

Terroso Profundo

Enjoy


----------



## waikikigun

I agree, Sprouthog, that is a good kit and those are excellent leaves. The Habano seco is also, for me, an essential part of the blending kit, to add creaminess and sweetness to the pepper and chocolate-leather of the Corojo and Criollo 98.


----------



## langos

FYI .... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/333072-rolling-my-own-cigar.html


----------



## TravisNTexas

Gdaddy said:


> You can start with ordering a pre-packaged blend to get a feel for rolling. Take a look here...
> 
> Most people end up with a smokable cigar on their first attempt. The learning process is usually quick. (rolling a cigar isn't rocket science)
> 
> If you have doubts about your ability to roll a cigar I did a test video you can do at home right now to see if you can do it or not...


I highly recommend Gdaddy's 3 videos. Completely removes any trepidation you may have about rolling your own, and ties together all the bits and pieces you have heard or read about into one great, easily paced package. Can't say enough good things about those videos!


----------



## TravisNTexas

Sprouthog said:


> Been rolling for about 6 months now. Really enjoy anything with a criollo/Corojo blend. Experimenting with different wrapper and leaf count combinations.
> 
> This sample blend from WLT is excellent if you want to test drive the hobby. Terroso Profundo
> 
> Enjoy


I started a few weeks ago by ordering two of the blends from Wholeleaftobacco, the Azucarodo Oscuro and the Terroso Profundo. In all their blends you get enough high quality filler, binder, and wrapper leaves to roll 15-20 50 ring x 6"-7" cigars.

I really like the Azucarodo Oscuro, and am test driving the Terroso Profundo tonight! In my opinion, these blend packages coupled with Gdaddy's videos are a fantastic way to get a start in the RYO hobbie.


----------



## NormH3

Couldn't help sharing this. Rolling his own and giving great advice.


----------



## Markc_1963

I would be curious as to know how you would be able to get or where you would be able to go to get the filler, binder and wrapper loose in order to roll your own. That would be interesting information.


----------



## langos

Markc_1963 said:


> I would be curious as to know how you would be able to get or where you would be able to go to get the filler, binder and wrapper loose in order to roll your own. That would be interesting information.


Folow this link.>>> http://lmgtfy.com/


----------



## waikikigun

That Shenandoah clip is freakin' hilarious! It had my gf in tears....


----------



## langos

waikikigun said:


> That Shenandoah clip is freakin' hilarious! It had my gf in tears....


check it...


----------



## NormH3

waikikigun said:


> That Shenandoah clip is freakin' hilarious! It had my gf in tears....


Great movie. I would suggest anyone that hasn't seen it to do so.


----------



## langos

Here it is.


----------



## Sprouthog

My first blend with 100 plus days of rest. Pa oscuro wrapper, Dom binder, Dom lig, Corojo seco and Corojo viso. White pepper, sweetness, coffee, earth. Lots of thick heavy smoke. Not bad for a first roll. Could use less pepper and more cocoa and coffee notes. 7 more blends still sleeping.


----------



## waikikigun

Excellent. My experience is that they great much better at the 2 month mark and 4 month... your pepper is coming from the Corojo. If you want more cocoa you need to put some Habano seco and Criollo 98 viso in there.....


----------



## Sprouthog

waikikigun said:


> Excellent. My experience is that they great much better at the 2 month mark and 4 month... your pepper is coming from the Corojo. If you want more cocoa you need to put some Habano seco and Criollo 98 viso in there.....


Thanks for the advise. This was my first attempt to roll and I was primarily interested in rolling process. Already prepped for my next blend and I'll be using the leaf you suggested.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tonight's smoke. 100 days rest. SA Wrapper, Dom binder, Dom lig, Corojo viso, and Corojo seco. Woody and spicy.


----------



## waikikigun

Sounds lovely, especially the 100 days rest. Where is that Dom lig from?


----------



## Sprouthog

From WLT.


----------



## waikikigun

Thanks. Yeah, I have that leaf. It is a good one.


----------



## bernard54321

Reading through this thread I have understood that you guys are far more patient than i, haha

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog

Blend #3 , Corojo wrapper, Dom binder, Corojo seco and criollo ligero. Date 6-14-15. Spicy.


----------



## quazy50

Sprouthog said:


> Blend #3 , Corojo wrapper, Dom binder, Corojo seco and criollo ligero. Date 6-14-15. Spicy.
> 
> View attachment 54866


That looks very delicious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisNTexas

Indeed it does!


----------



## TravisNTexas

I've seen several posts about the time and patience required to develop your own blend. While that may well be true, if your just getting into rolling your own start with a blend you already know is good. For the price of about a pound of filler you can get s preselected blend such as Terroso Profundo, my personal favorite, that has everything you need. Filler, binder, and wrapper. I've only rolled 6 cigars so far, but am absolutely amazed at how good that blend is!

http://wholeleaftobacco.com/Terroso-Profundo-CgrBlnd4.htm


----------



## Sprouthog

V


quazy50 said:


> That looks very delicious!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More pepper than I like but a good smoke for you pepper heads.


----------



## Sprouthog

TravisNTexas said:


> I've seen several posts about the time and patience required to develop your own blend. While that may well be true, if your just getting into rolling your own start with a blend you already know is good. For the price of about a pound of filler you can get s preselected blend such as Terroso Profundo, my personal favorite, that has everything you need. Filler, binder, and wrapper. I've only rolled 6 cigars so far, but am absolutely amazed at how good that blend is!
> 
> Terroso Profundo


That was the blend i used. Pepper really ramped up after 4 months of rest. I've also wrapped it in PA oscuro and SA. If I know my leaf, PA will have less pepper, more sweetness, coffee and cocoa and SA will be earthy. I will advise.


----------



## Sprouthog

Tonight's smoke. Blend #4 , PA oscuro wrapper, Dom binder, Corojo seco and criollo ligero. Date 7-24-15. Not as spicy as blend#3. Flavors are there but muddy. Think these will need more time for individual flavors to develope.


----------



## waikikigun

Sprouthog said:


> Tonight's smoke. Blend ..., PA oscuro wrapper, Dom binder, Corojo seco and criollo ligero. Date 7-24-15. Not as spicy as blend#3. Flavors are there but muddy. Think these will need more time for individual flavors to develope.


Thanks for the blend updates Sprout. Please keep'em coming!


----------



## Sprouthog

waikikigun said:


> Thanks for the blend updates Sprout. Please keep'em coming!


Will do. I enjoy seeing how they develope with age.


----------



## hawk45

waikikigun said:


> I agree, Sprouthog, that is a good kit and those are excellent leaves. The Habano seco is also, for me, an essential part of the blending kit, to add creaminess and sweetness to the pepper and chocolate-leather of the Corojo and Criollo 98.


I'm looking to place an order this week, and this is exactly a blend I'd love to try. Love creamy/spicy blends in a med-full body.


----------



## hawk45

waikikigun said:


> Excellent. My experience is that they great much better at the 2 month mark and 4 month... your pepper is coming from the Corojo. If you want more cocoa you need to put some Habano seco and Criollo 98 viso in there.....


 @waikikigun Any chance you have a some simple "blenders notes" that would give an idea of what leaves give what flavors and what amounts are recommended for body and strength? Maybe just a midpoint for each as a baseline. This is probably asking a lot, but would be great information. Appreciate your knowledge sharing.

For example..
Corojo = black pepper spice - half leaf gives some spice but not overwhelming
Habano seco = cocoa - 2 leaves gives some flavor but not overwhelming


----------



## waikikigun

Hawk,

The problem is there is a lot of magic and voodoo in blending. I've blown $1000+ on leaf and rolled near 1000 sticks and hundreds of blends trying to answer your question for myself. Just when I think I have it, it changes. And then there's taste and, actually, your own body mass. I recently lost 15% of my body weight and had to blend everything down because I could no longer handle nico.

All you can do is get a nice light seco--Habano, "Dominican," something like that, and a nice ligero, like a Nica Criollo 98 or Corojo 99 or "Dominican," and start with 2 leaves of the seco and .5 of the ligero and enjoy the ride from there. 

There's a reason there are master blenders and "it took us years to develop this blend." The shiz is difficult.

P.S. Your example is oftentimes correct. But of course sometimes the Habano gives you pepper and the Corojo leather....


----------



## hawk45

Good stuff brother! Thanks for all the help. I wish I could just be a standard consumer, but I always have to try to do everything myself.. but heck, that is what hobbies are for, right?


----------



## hawk45

What gives the creamy flavor/texture?


----------



## waikikigun

This hobby takes the standard consumer aspect to a whole new and deeper level. I standarly consumed for 20+ years before getting the itch, and it has really enhanced my love and appreciation for cigars. I still smoke all the boutique crap but I'm often rolling better than the hot Instagram stick of the month, and mine cost $1.50. And then when I smoke that hot Instagram stick, I can separate the flavors and go, "Yeah, the Corojo in this thing is pretty damn similar to my Corojo," or, "Ooh, how did he get that? What can I try to try to get that?"

Habano seco seems to be a standard "creamy" leaf, all else considered.


----------



## Gdaddy

I'll chime in here with a couple of tips you may find helpful.

Much of the cigar tobacco (Dominican/Nicaraguan) you buy will already be aged. There will be little improvement, if any, by letting it rest for long periods. Once stable humidity is reached in your humidor it's probably as good as it gets. So if you want to try your new blends 2 or 3 weeks should be ready to sample. Provided you roll the cigar with as little moisture as possible.

I think Waikikigun will agree that the more tobacco you have to work with the more confusing it can be to analyze the blends. Trying to figure out what you like can be made more difficult when you've got so many different tobaccos to choose from. 

I did an experiment that I found very beneficial. I set out to roll the most mild cigar I could do as simply as possible. Rolled just one cigar. I used mild Domincan seco binder and filler with some volado wrapped in whatever wrapper. Was a nice light creamy smoke. Not bad for as boring as it sounded.

Add more cow bell...

Took that basic simple cigar and added 1/2 leaf of ligero. (I used Criollo 98.) It added a great dimension to the flavor and not much strength at all. This was a darn good cigar and so simple. I discovered the flavor was easy to control with the amount of ligero added and the important roll it plays. Then try a full leaf and see what it's like.

So, for me, have gotten lost in piles of tobacco, I narrowed down the basics and used the ligero to balance the blend.

Dominican seco... nice mild, good flavor
Nicaraguan seco... stronger but still good flavor

Criollo 98 ligero... medium strength
Nicaraguan ligero... strongest of the ligero

Using just these basic tobaccos allows for many variations and blends.

For example... 

Binder... Dominican seco OR Nicaraguan seco
Filler... Dominican seco (mild) OR Nicaraguan seco (strong) or a blend of 1/2 of each one. 
Ligero... either one OR a blend of both.

As you can see you'll have plenty of combinations to work with and can make mild cigars or extremely strong cigars if you so desire. There are so many choices of tobacco to choose from you can get lost looking for that 'Holy grail' of tobaccos. Many of them taste the same or similar. Columbian seco is similar to Dominican. I like them both but I don't need them both. Pick one or the other.

One last point that not everyone will agree with. The wrapper is the most expensive but, imho, does the least to change flavor. Some have heavy veins and some are difficult to roll with. For a dark maduro the PA Oscuro Wrapper is a beautiful dark chocolate wrapper leaf grown in Pennsylvania. Inexpensive, excellent stretch and easy to work with.

My current favorite is the Mata Fina Brazilian wrapper. Medium dark brown nice stretch, perfect size leaf with small veins.

If you want to experiment I'd suggest trying some 1/4 pound samples so you don't end up with a pile of leaf you don't love.


----------



## hawk45

Call it dumb luck.. I'm looking for a decent cigar mold right..
I'm out with the wife today as it's our 15 yr anniversary. We are downtown getting our grub and beer on. She wants to stop in this posh knick-knack shop. I roll my eyes and say "Sure". As I'm wondering around looking at all the ridiculously overpriced yard garbage, I look down and see these big wood blocks stacked. I walk over and take a closer look.
What do you know.. cigar molds!! I ask if I can examine them all and they say "go for it". I find an almost perfect one and ask the price.. $65. I tried working them down but couldn't. The girl asked me what I was going to make with it. I told her cigars. She gave me an odd look and said "Really??". Ha! I should have said a car key holder I guess.

So I ended up getting this one. I've seen these go for over $90-$100 on ebay and about the same on Etsy with shipping.
This has 20 slots and are 4.5" long and 42-44 RG which is EXACTLY the size I wanted. Good 45 min to 1 hr smokes.

Now, how do I clean this thing because it's dirty and who knows where it's been.


----------



## TravisNTexas

Nice find Hawk!


----------



## hawk45

I ended up cleaning it with Everclear, a toothbrush and a small screwdriver to get off the old stuck on tobacco.


----------



## hawk45

Tobacco has arrived, been given the freeze treatment and acclimated. I'll try to get a few rolled for Thanksgiving.


----------



## langos

Nice!


----------



## Gdaddy

hawk45 said:


> Tobacco has arrived, been given the freeze treatment and acclimated. I'll try to get a few rolled for Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 55525


Good going.

What did you finally order? I see two bags of wrapper?


----------



## waikikigun

hawk45 said:


> Tobacco has arrived,


Awesome. Good luck!


----------



## hawk45

Gdaddy said:


> Good going.
> 
> What did you finally order? I see two bags of wrapper?


Got some of Whole Leaf's blends.. Azucarodo Oscuro II and Terroso Profundo


----------



## hawk45

Rewarding myself for whipping up a chaveta out of some scrap metal.


----------



## langos

Very nice! that looks good.


----------



## Rondo

hawk45 said:


> View attachment 55360
> 
> 
> View attachment 55361


*SCORE*
And happy anniversary &#55356;&#57218;


----------



## hawk45

First 3 in the books. Going to let them dry out as I had to dampen the wrapper quite a bit, even after misting the bag and letting them sit overnight.
I put a wrapper on them just to get the full experience. Next time I need to get my binder tighter and the wrapper also.


----------



## langos

Nice John. It's official now. That is a nice looking format. can we get a size on those?


----------



## hawk45

Thanks Marc. Dimensions are 4.5" x 46 RG.


----------



## Rondo

Congrats on your newborns :vs_box:


----------



## Steve C.

That rustic look is appealing to me. Love to smoke one.


----------



## Gdaddy

Nice work. Are you using a mold? It can help press the cigar filler a bit tighter if that's a problem.


----------



## langos

Gdaddy said:


> Are you using a mold?


Just scroll up. or click http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...their-own-cigars-post4329801.html#post4329801


----------



## Gdaddy

Thanks Marc! Forgot he had posted that.


----------



## Chad Vegas

Aquaelvis said:


> Well I'm not thinking I'll create the next Opus X or that Padron is going to offer me a job at their plant. I'd be happy to smoke a stick I liked if I made it... I don't even need to love it. Of course, like anything else I'm sure it take a lot of time to be "good" but the journey of a 1000 miles starts with one step.
> There are a ton of places that sell leaf, looks like you can get your hands on most if the "normal" stuff.


Exactly, don't let anyone dissuade you from trying something new. If you get some quality advice from a local roller I bet you will get some interesting flavors rolled that will give you more satisfaction than just buying a cigar. Post pics of your progress as you learn how to roll!


----------



## hawk45

Beginnings of a band/label, just for s&g's. Figure I'd go with a shotgun shell series.


----------



## Bird-Dog

hawk45 said:


> Beginnings of a band/label, just for s&g's. Figure I'd go with a shotgun shell series.
> 
> View attachment 55589


Way cool!

When you get going good, you should name your different blends accordingly... "double-aught" for the strongest kickass blend, "#9 birdshot" for the mildest, etc...


----------



## hawk45

curmudgeonista said:


> Way cool!
> 
> When you get going good, you should name your different blends accordingly... "double-aught" for the strongest kickass blend, "#9 birdshot" for the mildest, etc...


Thanks brother.. that's the plan.. in theory. I'll just be rolling for myself, but it will help me remember the blends better.

Maybe a full ligero with maduro wrapper called "The Slug".


----------



## Bird-Dog




----------



## TravisNTexas

Man John, you have been busy while I've been away! Very nice stogies! I'm anxious to see how they smoke for you! Very nice job and the chaveta looks great too.


----------



## hawk45

TravisNTexas said:


> Man John, you have been busy while I've been away! Very nice stogies! I'm anxious to see how they smoke for you! Very nice job and the chaveta looks great too.


Thanks brother. Idle hands right?

If I can get 30-40 cigars for $26, it's a hell of a deal.

Having my first one I rolled right now. Really nice flavors. Spice, leather, cream and aged tobacco. Pretty damn good for a $0.50 cent cigar!









Draw is a little tight, but good smoke output and burn. First ash was about an inch long before fell off. No touch-ups needed!









This is the Terroso Profundo blend from WholeLeafTobacco which consists of:
Habano 2000 Wrapper
Dominican Cigar Binder
Dominican Seco
Corojo 99 Viso
Criollo 98 Ligero

The vitola is 4.5 x 46
Due to RG, I went with 1.5 seco, 1 Viso, .5 Ligero with a single binder.


----------



## Gdaddy

Congratulations John! They'll only get better from here.


----------



## NormH3

Nice looking sticks.


----------



## TravisNTexas

hawk45 said:


> This is the Terroso Profundo blend from WholeLeafTobacco which consists of:
> Habano 2000 Wrapper
> Dominican Cigar Binder
> Dominican Seco
> Corojo 99 Viso
> Criollo 98 Ligero
> 
> The vitola is 4.5 x 46
> Due to RG, I went with 1.5 seco, 1 Viso, .5 Ligero with a single binder.


That's the new Terroso Profundo blend! I've got to give that a try, given how much I love the previous blend. The previous blend was :
Corojo Wrapper (Honduras)
Dominican Cigar Binder (Dominican (duh))
Corojo 99 Seco (Dominican)
Crillo 98 Ligero (Nicaraqua?)

The changes were made because, according to Don at WLT:

"The Corojo wrapper was replaced with Habano 2000 because the Corojo doesn't burn.

Corojo Seco was replaced with Corojo Viso to intensify the Corojo flavor now missing from the wrapper and cut with Dominican Seco to reduce the nicotine."

I have not had any wrapper burn issues, but the Habano 2000 wrapper has gotten a lot of good reviews. I need to roll up the rest of my two blends then order the new version when I place my next order.


----------



## hawk45

TravisNTexas said:


> That's the new Terroso Profundo blend! I've got to give that a try, given how much I love the previous blend. The previous blend was :
> Corojo Wrapper (Honduras)
> Dominican Cigar Binder (Dominican (duh))
> Corojo 99 Seco (Dominican)
> Crillo 98 Ligero (Nicaraqua?)
> 
> The changes were made because, according to Don at WLT:
> 
> "The Corojo wrapper was replaced with Habano 2000 because the Corojo doesn't burn.
> 
> Corojo Seco was replaced with Corojo Viso to intensify the Corojo flavor now missing from the wrapper and cut with Dominican Seco to reduce the nicotine."
> 
> I have not had any wrapper burn issues, but the Habano 2000 wrapper has gotten a lot of good reviews. I need to roll up the rest of my two blends then order the new version when I place my next order.


Great information, I didn't know the blend changed. I'd be interested to hear how they compare once you get the new blend rolled.


----------



## Oldmso54

Just read this thread from start to finish today for the first time. Very, very cool to see guys rolling their own AND WITH SUCCESS!! Very, very interesting and informative. Props to all the contributors to this thread!


----------



## Sprouthog

Tonight smoke. SA wrapper, Dom binder, criollo lig and corojo seco. Spicy and earthy.


----------



## hawk45

Oldmso54 said:


> Just read this thread from start to finish today for the first time. Very, very cool to see guys rolling their own AND WITH SUCCESS!! Very, very interesting and informative. Props to all the contributors to this thread!


Shawn, if you haven't given it a shot yet, I highly recommend. All you need is a mold ($20-$120 depending on how new and fancy), a chaveta tobacco knife (easily made or use a pizza cutter), spray bottle and distilled water and some tobacco (buy complete ready to go blends from WholeLeaf or small individual leaf lots from LeafOnly). That's it. Watch a few videos on YouTube and all set. Rolling puts you at about $0.50 per stick. Amazing value if you have a good blend. I'm still new, but hit me up if you have any questions if you decide to get it a try. Way easy to get something smokeable and decent looking.

I highly recommend @Gdaddy's vidoes and the ones from the Joya factory.

GDaddy: (3 video series)





Bunching and wrapping at Joya:


----------



## Sprouthog

Tonight's smoke. SA wrapper, Dom binder, criollo ligero and corojo viso.


----------



## longtran

my first cigar self made is from la vieja habana corojo box of 20
there is a few cigarleaf in the box for me to roll a mini cigar to smoke , mild , not so good but fun


----------



## Turkmen

So I tried to roll my own.

I think I NAILED IT :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve C.

How many leaves are in, say, a 48 ring cigar?


----------



## Steve C.

Turkmen said:


> So I tried to roll my own.
> 
> I think I NAILED IT :vs_laugh:
> View attachment 55756


That must be a Davidoff on the right eh?

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Turkmen

Steve C. said:


> That must be a Davidoff on the right eh?
> 
> :vs_laugh:


yeah, perfecto shape ( at least that what I tried to make ) :vs_laugh:


----------



## Turkmen

Getting there


----------



## Sprouthog

Tonight's smoke. Ecu mad wrap, Dom binder, Dom lig, flojo viso and nic seco


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'll leave that to the professionals. I've grown wine grapes. Still do. Try to make wine, beer and have made some rum (which ended up as vanilla extract, for legal reasons). Curiosity is good. If you want to try it, by all means do it. It won't save you a lot of money but idol hands/idol times tend to get us into trouble. Hobbies are good. Plus if you are really good and enjoy it, her there are options if you get downsized or just hate your occupation. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Sprouthog

Tonight's smoke. PA wrapper, Dominican binder, Dominican ligero, corojo viso, corojo seco and nicaraguan habano seco.


----------



## Randy956

Sprouthog said:


> Tonight's smoke. PA wrapper, Dominican binder, Dominican ligero, corojo viso, corojo seco and nicaraguan habano seco.


Are you still making your own cigars?

I'm 98% sure I want to give this a try.


----------



## n0tja_actual

I tried a few years back. It didn't work out so well for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

n0tja_actual said:


> I tried a few years back. It didn't work out so well for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like it's a patient man's (or woman) game. I'm betting it takes a lot of trial and error to get there. But what the heck, it's a hobby.


----------



## bozoo

I'd love to give a try some day, even just a few of them.


----------



## Sprouthog

They're not pretty at first but they get better practice.


----------



## Bruced

Honestly I am a guy with TEN Thumbs, I think I could take some really good Tabacco, and turn it into nothing good. Sometimes it is just cheaper to let a pro do what they do best, and look for bargains on what you like to smoke.

IMHO it is easier for me to shop for deal, then try to do my own rolling. I understand it take years to be really good at most trades. Why beat yourself up?

Not my idea of fun.

JMHO.


----------



## langos

Randy956 said:


> It looks like it's a patient man's (or woman) game. I'm betting it takes a lot of trial and error to get there. But what the heck, it's a hobby.


PM sent..


----------



## Randy956

Bruced said:


> Honestly I am a guy with TEN Thumbs, I think I could take some really good Tabacco, and turn it into nothing good. Sometimes it is just cheaper to let a pro do what they do best, and look for bargains on what you like to smoke.
> 
> IMHO it is easier for me to shop for deal, then try to do my own rolling. I understand it take years to be really good at most trades. Why beat yourself up?
> 
> Not my idea of fun.
> 
> JMHO.


Because it might be fun.

Keep in mind that great beer can be made at home, so can apple pie. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo

Worst case scenario is you unroll what you're not happy with and try again. That's what they do at the El Laguito factory in Havana with the less than perfect, high end Cohibas.


----------



## bpegler

langos said:


> PM sent..


Just so everyone knows, this fella is on here trolling for another cigar board.

Of course there are many good boards out there. Many of us belong to several, both public and private.

But only despicable trolls go to another site to invite members to their new "home".

It's incredibly rude and reflects poorly on the board he's trolling for.


----------



## langos

bpegler said:


> Just so everyone knows, this fella is on here trolling for another cigar board.
> 
> Of course there are many good boards out there. Many of us belong to several, both public and private.
> 
> But only despicable trolls go to another site to invite members to their new "home".
> 
> It's incredibly rude and reflects poorly on the board he's trolling for.


My apologies. There has not been much rolling here in a while and I'm trying to help.


----------



## bpegler

langos said:


> My apologies. There has not been much rolling here in a while and I'm trying to help.


Then post helpful posts. It's that simple.


----------



## langos

bpegler said:


> Then post helpful posts. It's that simple.


My apologies again. I'm willing to learn preferred etiquette. You know I meant that the rollers left here, that's it. 
In searching here, no one has been rolling lately I've noticed. I'm willing to help here if needed. If not, just say so. I will refrain from posting the other site.


----------



## Randy956

Given that this isn't a site for anyone interested in rolling his own, I have a different opinion on trolling. I asked, he answered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

My first home rolls, not pretty, have not tried to smoke one yet, need to dry out, we will see


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> My first home rolls, not pretty, have not tried to smoke one yet, need to dry out, we will see


Looks pretty cool to me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

They look better than mine. 
This weekend I intend on rolling a lot so I can learn bunching and binder application.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> My first home rolls, not pretty, have not tried to smoke one yet, need to dry out, we will see


That's real good for your first couple cigars.


----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> My first home rolls, not pretty, have not tried to smoke one yet, need to dry out, we will see


Those do look good. Good job!


----------



## Randy956

Putting them away for 6 months to a year will be difficult for me. It was just like when I was brewing my own beer. I really had a hard time waiting.


----------



## Fusion

Well i had to try one, my god im very surprised how good it is, wasnt expecting much but iv had a LOT worse.
Draw was spot on, got a hell of a nick kick, the only tastes im picking up are raisins, very light pepper (great for me, not keen on lots of pepper)
If this is as good as it gets ill be very happy, but i know they will get better.
Burn was spot on, ash is a little dark, Ash fell just after the pic was taken.


----------



## Three Lions

Oh no. This thread will be my undoing!

I have been a photographer for many years - I ended up learning how to create my own emulsion and pour my own glass plate negatives.

I love coffee - now I roast my own.

It's pretty clear where this will end...

TL


----------



## Alrightdriver

Three Lions said:


> Oh no. This thread will be my undoing!
> 
> I have been a photographer for many years - I ended up learning how to create my own emulsion and pour my own glass plate negatives.
> 
> I love coffee - now I roast my own.
> 
> It's pretty clear where this will end...
> 
> TL


They should have named this site enabling.com lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> Well i had to try one, my god im very surprised how good it is, wasnt expecting much but iv had a LOT worse.
> Draw was spot on, got a hell of a nick kick, the only tastes im picking up are raisins, very light pepper (great for me, not keen on lots of pepper)
> If this is as good as it gets ill be very happy, but i know they will get better.
> Burn was spot on, ash is a little dark, Ash fell just after the pic was taken.


How did you bunch it?

That's an LO kit? Which one?


----------



## Fusion

Randy956 said:


> How did you bunch it?


Tubo method, kind of a mess but it seems to have worked out, came out at about 5 1/2 x 44
Going to try and go a little bigger RG today, trying for a 50 RG
I didnt use my mold, used newspaper.

Not a kit, just 1/4 lb sample packs from LO


----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> Tubo method, kind of a mess but it seems to have worked out, came out at about 5 1/2 x 44
> Going to try and go a little bigger RG today, trying for a 50 RG
> I didnt use my mold, used newspaper.
> 
> Not a kit, just 1/4 lb sample packs from LO


What is the blend?
They look great, by the way.


----------



## Randy956

This weekend I'm going to actually invest some time into rolling. I'm going to try to make 'em the right size for my 48 mold.


----------



## Fusion

Randy956 said:


> What is the blend?
> They look great, by the way.


My order
1/4lb Aged Nicaraguan Ligero Long Filler
1/4lb Aged Honduran Seco
1/4lb Dominican Seco Piloto Cubano
1/4lb Dominican Binder
1/4lb Mexican San Andres Wrapper
Bermocoll Glue

Those are
1Nicaraguan Ligero
3 Honduran Seco
Dominican binder 
Mexican San Andreas Wrapper


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> My order
> 1/4lb Aged Nicaraguan Ligero Long Filler
> 1/4lb Aged Honduran Seco
> 1/4lb Dominican Seco Piloto Cubano
> 1/4lb Dominican Binder
> 1/4lb Mexican San Andres Wrapper
> Bermocoll Glue
> 
> Those are
> 1Nicaraguan Ligero
> 3 Honduran Seco
> Dominican binder
> Mexican San Andreas Wrapper


Where do you order the tobacco like that? Don't know that I'd roll my own but I would like to check that stuff out etc..

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Where do you order the tobacco like that? Don't know that I'd roll my own but I would like to check that stuff out etc..
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


They also sell ciggy stuff
https://www.leafonly.com/


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> They also sell ciggy stuff
> https://www.leafonly.com/


Thanks.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Both leaf Only and whole leaf tobacco are good people.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> My first home rolls, not pretty, have not tried to smoke one yet, need to dry out, we will see


 @Fusion gifted me one his home rolls. Damn fine smoke. Laser sharp burn. Nice white ash. Toast, chocolate, and spice with a little bit of sweetness. Perfect draw. Damn fine stick! If I can come up with a blend half as good as his I'll be a happy man.

I think this rolling game is the way to go if you have the time. I cant wait for my order to arrive now!!! I got itchy rolling fingers.


----------



## Randy956




----------



## Randy956

I'm diggin it.


----------



## Fusion

Randy956 said:


>


There you go Randy, great job :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

10 i did 2 days ago, still need work but getting better


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


>


Have you smoked one yet?


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> 10 i did 2 days ago, still need work but getting better


Looks good!


----------



## Three Lions

Looks like soon good sticks out there. I couldn't resist and got myself two kits from WLT. I tried the Sanbroso Medio II last night. Couldn't for the life of me get a decent cap. I cut and smoked it right away. First few puffs were good but I think it was really too wet. I think it would be ok with rest. Draw was good and the ash held on well.

















Rolled another last night and this is how it looks today. Still can't get the cap right. I'll posts about my problems later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

Three Lions said:


> Looks like soon good sticks out there. I couldn't resist and got myself two kits from WLT. I tried the Sanbroso Medio II last night. Couldn't for the life of me get a decent cap. I cut and smoked it right away. First few puffs were good but I think it was really too wet. I think it would be ok with rest. Draw was good and the ash held on well.
> 
> <Pics deleted>
> 
> Rolled another last night and this is how it looks today. Still can't get the cap right. I'll posts about my problems later.
> 
> <Pics deleted>


I think my cigar rolling got off to a decent start last night.

What went well:


Draw was good. I tried entubado style bunching and think I did ok.
Packing was decent - some soft spots on first cigar - better on second
What didn't:


The wrapper (Habano 2000): It seemed to take a lot of water to get it pliable. The videos show wrappers that look like silk. Mine did not. It was hard to shape for the head.
The glue (provided in the WLT kit) - didn't seem to stick very well for the binder or the wrapper. Made the head very hard to shape.
The Dominican binder smelled of ammonia. Seems it is still fermenting. I assume this may mean a longer rest period.
I think I need help on getting the wrapper to the right level of moisture to be used. Anyone have suggestions how to prepare the wrapper best? Any suggestions on how to store the whole leaves (wrapper, binder and filler?) Do I need to get a better glue?

Also - this kit came with 2 leaves in equal quantitiy - a Viso and a Seco - I used equal amounts in the blend. I have the Teroso Profundo kit too - with 3 fillers. I assume that equal quantities is the starting point?

I think that my biggest problem is that I'm not named Jose, or Jorge...

TL


----------



## Fusion

Three Lions said:


> I think my cigar rolling got off to a decent start last night.
> 
> What went well:
> 
> 
> Draw was good. I tried entubado style bunching and think I did ok.
> Packing was decent - some soft spots on first cigar - better on second
> What didn't:
> 
> 
> The wrapper (Habano 2000): It seemed to take a lot of water to get it pliable. The videos show wrappers that look like silk. Mine did not. It was hard to shape for the head.
> The glue (provided in the WLT kit) - didn't seem to stick very well for the binder or the wrapper. Made the head very hard to shape.
> The Dominican binder smelled of ammonia. Seems it is still fermenting. I assume this may mean a longer rest period.
> I think I need help on getting the wrapper to the right level of moisture to be used. Anyone have suggestions how to prepare the wrapper best? Any suggestions on how to store the whole leaves (wrapper, binder and filler?) Do I need to get a better glue?
> 
> Also - this kit came with 2 leaves in equal quantitiy - a Viso and a Seco - I used equal amounts in the blend. I have the Teroso Profundo kit too - with 3 fillers. I assume that equal quantities is the starting point?
> 
> I think that my biggest problem is that I'm not named Jose, or Jorge...
> 
> TL


First i cant speak for the WLT leaves, i got mine from LO
I tried with a just damp leaf and a very wet on for my wrappers, both turned out ok but of course one will take a lot longer to dry. Look at a lot of youtube vids, i did, amateur ones, some had them thoroughly soaked and they came out good. I have Mexican San Andreas Wrapper, its good but nothing like the ones we see on the vids, dont think we can get wrapper like that.(pro vids)

My glue is Bermocoll powder from LO, needed a lot more water than the directions stated, is yours pre-mixed? be very hard to do a good cap if the glue is not right.

The leaves should be stored nearly dry, but not dry enough to break when folded, you need to "case" the binder and wrapper the day before you intend to roll.
Take out how many leaves you think you will use, spritz them both sides just dont soak them, put them in a plastic bag and tie it, thats how casing was explained to me, seems to work. just take out 1 leaf at a time and re tie the bag between rolls. (talking just binder and wrapper here)

Your mix recipe is just a case of trials i think, try different mixes of your filler, you didnt mention any Ligero leaf, dont you have any? i think most recipes need some if only 1/2 leaf.

Hope this helps, as you know im just a noob at this, just passing on to you what i was told, your first tries look great, dont know why your worried lol


----------



## Three Lions

Fusion said:


> First i cant speak for the WLT leaves, i got mine from LO
> I tried with a just damp leaf and a very wet on for my wrappers, both turned out ok but of course one will take a lot longer to dry. Look at a lot of youtube vids, i did, amateur ones, some had them thoroughly soaked and they came out good. I have Mexican San Andreas Wrapper, its good but nothing like the ones we see on the vids, dont think we can get wrapper like that.(pro vids)


Yes - I figured it wasn't top grade leaf. Much more veiny than on the videos. The veins made cap construction harder.



> My glue is Bermocoll powder from LO, needed a lot more water than the directions stated, is yours pre-mixed? be very hard to do a good cap if the glue is not right.


My glue came with the kit in powder form. If anything I'd say it's too watery mixed as described. Also probably not enough so I'll have to buy more anyway. I agree that the glue was part of my problem.



> The leaves should be stored nearly dry, but not dry enough to break when folded, you need to "case" the binder and wrapper the day before you intend to roll.
> Take out how many leaves you think you will use, spritz them both sides just dont soak them, put them in a plastic bag and tie it, thats how casing was explained to me, seems to work. just take out 1 leaf at a time and re tie the bag between rolls. (talking just binder and wrapper here)


Very useful - thanks.



> Your mix recipe is just a case of trials i think, try different mixes of your filler, you didnt mention any Ligero leaf, dont you have any? i think most recipes need some if only 1/2 leaf.


No ligero in the first blend:

Sabroso Medio

There is some in the second:

Terroso Profundo



> Hope this helps, as you know im just a noob at this, just passing on to you what i was told, your first tries look great, dont know why your worried lol


Very helpful indeed. I'll be rolling again in a few days and will try what you suggest. I'm not "worried" - just a geek who wants to figure out how to get better!

My second cigar is already much better after a day of drying out. The first half inch was really quite good - presumably because it had dried out more. The rest has been somewhat bitter - tasting the ammonia and the dampness. I'm hopeful it will continue to improve.

How long do you normally rest your cigars? I've read up to a week out of the humidor and then two weeks in.

TL


----------



## Three Lions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Three Lions said:


> Yes - I figured it wasn't top grade leaf. Much more veiny than on the videos. The veins made cap construction harder.
> 
> My glue came with the kit in powder form. If anything I'd say it's too watery mixed as described. Also probably not enough so I'll have to buy more anyway. I agree that the glue was part of my problem.
> 
> Very useful - thanks.
> 
> No ligero in the first blend:
> 
> Sabroso Medio
> 
> There is some in the second:
> 
> Terroso Profundo
> 
> Very helpful indeed. I'll be rolling again in a few days and will try what you suggest. I'm not "worried" - just a geek who wants to figure out how to get better!
> 
> My second cigar is already much better after a day of drying out. The first half inch was really quite good - presumably because it had dried out more. The rest has been somewhat bitter - tasting the ammonia and the dampness. I'm hopeful it will continue to improve.
> 
> How long do you normally rest your cigars? I've read up to a week out of the humidor and then two weeks in.
> 
> TL


Well i was told 1 month in a dry box, im using an empty room 101 big payback box, then 3 months min in a tup, humi or whatever your using, i keep smoking mine so im not sure they will last that long lol


----------



## Three Lions

Fusion said:


> Well i was told 1 month in a dry box, im using an empty room 101 big payback box, then 3 months min in a tup, humi or whatever your using, i keep smoking mine so im not sure they will last that long lol


I think I'll be in the same boat. So do you really dry box them for a month? I suppose it makes a difference what the typical RH is where you live.

TL


----------



## ras_oscar

Have read through the entire thread with great interest. Have always respected those professionals that can roll a perfect cigar. Some random questions and observations:


1. Do you find the cigars smokable immediately after rolling, of must they be rested to burn properly?
2. When researching cigar glue to repair broken caps, I learned that pectin mixed with water can also be used as cigar glue. Pectin is available in the grocery store with canning supplies. Has anyone tried making a cigar with it?
3. Occasionally, the wrapper on my factory cigars splits and I have smoked a full cigar with the wrapper removed entirely. Has anyone tried rolling and smoking aged home rolls without a wrapper, or would that not be possible/advisable? Is a wrapper necessary?
4. When you buy cigar leaf for rolling, are you paying tobacco tax or is it considered an agricultural product?
5. When you have a stick you like, how long after rolling do you age bvefore smoking? Is aging to reduce moisture and improve burn, to develop/improve flavors, or both?


----------



## ADRUNKK

ras_oscar said:


> Have read through the entire thread with great interest. Have always respected those professionals that can roll a perfect cigar. Some random questions and observations:
> 
> 1. Do you find the cigars smokable immediately after rolling, of must they be rested to burn properly?
> 2. When researching cigar glue to repair broken caps, I learned that pectin mixed with water can also be used as cigar glue. Pectin is available in the grocery store with canning supplies. Has anyone tried making a cigar with it?
> 3. Occasionally, the wrapper on my factory cigars splits and I have smoked a full cigar with the wrapper removed entirely. Has anyone tried rolling and smoking aged home rolls without a wrapper, or would that not be possible/advisable? Is a wrapper necessary?
> 4. When you buy cigar leaf for rolling, are you paying tobacco tax or is it considered an agricultural product?
> 5. When you have a stick you like, how long after rolling do you age bvefore smoking? Is aging to reduce moisture and improve burn, to develop/improve flavors, or both?


I haven't even started rolling yet, my order of leaf is due in this Thursday but I've done countless hours of research and watched a ton of video's so take it for what it's worth. I could be reading and watching BS from other a-holes that don't know what their doing. So don't treat what I'm saying as gospel.

1. Not immediately. @*Fusion* gave me one he dry boxed for a couple days and it smoked great and tasted great, but I think he's got his moisture levels down perfectly. I hear the biggest noob mistake is noobs roll to wet.
2. I hear pectin has a bitter flavor to it. Bermocol is what i hear is flavorless, odorless, and the preferred glue.
3. According to Tim Torres a wrapper is like putting a dress on a lady. It could be a red, white, or black dress... but unless the woman is pretty on the inside no amount of dressing is going to make her beautiful on the inside. Tim smokes his own rolls without a wrapper. 
4. I'm sure it depends on the state but I understand it is an agricultural commodity. I live in California and they love their tax's. The leaf I bought was cheap and it doesn't appear any tax's were added to my order.
5. I heard (no first hand experience) that the resting is just to balance the moisture levels to where you want it and to let the newly married tobacco leaves meld. The tobacco you roll should already be a well aged leaf. The amount of time in your humi or dry box is dependent on your climate, your storage method, and how much moisture you added when casing the tobacco.

I found this reddit post very informative. If your interested go thru the links. I find Tim Torres to be very informative. Especially about the whole filler and wrapper debate.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cigarrollers/comments/3tcb96


----------



## ras_oscar

"3. According to Tim Torres a wrapper is like putting a dress on a lady. It could be a red, white, or black dress... but unless the woman is pretty on the inside no amount of dressing is going to make her beautiful on the inside. Tim smokes his own rolls without a wrapper." 


I was thinking if one "molds" a cigar after applying the binder and before applying the wrapper to standardize the sizes, the wrapper could be serving as an element to hold that compression. I know the sticks I have been forced to unwrap, the binder was not smooth and even, It looked like a paper towel someone had crumpled up. I guess, as you said above, if Tim doesn't always apply a wrapper to the sticks he rolls, the wrapper is most likely cosmetic only. I'm thinking if I do decide to try my hand, perhaps I'll start with filler, binder, mold, dry box until I get something I like, before I start spending $$$ on expensive wrapper leaf. Thanks for the attached links. Guess what I'm doing this weekend !!!


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Nothing as good as Langos but these are my latest, still pretty rough but getting better


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> Nothing as good as Langos but these are my latest, still pretty rough but getting better


I saw those. I like a lot. you are going there for sure.


----------



## langos




----------



## bpegler

langos said:


>


A post like this is like watching a perfectly calm movie when suddenly the psycho killer clown jumps out.

Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## JtAv8tor

bpegler said:


> A post like this is like watching a perfectly calm movie when suddenly the psycho killer clown jumps out.
> 
> Now I won't be able to sleep tonight.


This pic had me up at 4am doing a stash check...all is well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ras_oscar

I'm teetering on the edge of placing an order for leaf and trying this myself. I'm naturally a frugal person, so I have a few questions to the people here that consider themselves proficient rollers:


1. Is a chaveta necessary to begin or is a quality, dedicated paring knife ok for starters?
2. If I purchase a dedicated plastic cutting board as a rolling surface, what is an adequate size for rolling robustos?
3. I would like to learn the process by rolling with filler, binder, mold, bypassing the expertise and expense of applying a wrapper until I gain more experience. Does this create any difficulties in the learning process I am not aware of?
4. Is there an adequate starter substitute for a wood cigar mold? 
5. Does anyone have a blend for a mild to moderate cigar I can use to get started? I'd like some suggestions on types of leaf to buy to make something smokable. 
6. How do I judge how long to dry the stick in the open air before moving to the humi? Similarly, how do I judge when the stick has been in the humi long enough to be ready to smoke? I don't want to blame my rolling skills (or lack) when inadequate drying is the culprit.
7. Is it OK to use my regular, 100 CT wood humiu at 70RH to dry my hand rolled sticks along with my commercial sticks, or should I have a separate SC drying box? (If separate, I'm thinking an old wood cigar box for starters)
8. Wwhat method of rolling is the best to start with? entubo? book? something else?


----------



## Fusion

Ill try to answer but dont forget im new also

1, no you can use a pizza cutter or a good knife
2, im using a 16x16 tile, its not the best surface for cutting but good for rolling on.
3, Iv seen people online only use binder with no wrapper, you could also use the binder leaves as a wrapper if you can find enough good ones.
4, yes, newspaper, its what im using,youtube has some vids on it
5, buy the kit from LO you can get a mild/med kit for $48.99 plus shipping
6, cant answer that, trial and error could be lol
7, im using a cigar box for drying 
8, iv tried them both, im using entubo right now but book is easier, try them both


----------



## Randy956

A new cutting board and a great handcrafted cheveta from @ADRUNKK
It works great! 









A quick roll with Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper. This blend has potential.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> A new cutting board and a great handcrafted cheveta from @*ADRUNKK*
> It works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick roll with Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper. This blend has potential.


It had a nice shine to it before I got it all dirty putting the final edge on with the wet stone. My dirty finger prints we're all over that thing when I was done and packaged it up. If I would have thought ahead I would have hit it with some acetone before shipping it so you got it brand new and shiny. I blame the beers and the friends I had over that didn't allow me to think ahead.

Hope it works well. I've been told it's as twice as thick as a traditional chaveta so i think I'm gonna use a thinner gauge material on any future ones I make.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Randy956 said:


> A new cutting board and a great handcrafted cheveta from @ADRUNKK
> It works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick roll with Brazilian Mata Fina wrapper. This blend has potential.


Nice roll. And I see you snuck in a treat for @UBC03 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

The fattie is made from scraps. It's a nice legro wrapper with a Dominican seco binder. 
The others are test sticks. Checking the BMF wrapper. It's super thin.

I've got ten in the mold. Wrapping them tomorrow.


----------



## Randy956

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice roll. And I see you snuck in a treat for @UBC03
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oops.


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> It had a nice shine to it before I got it all dirty putting the final edge on with the wet stone. My dirty finger prints we're all over that thing when I was done and packaged it up. If I would have thought ahead I would have hit it with some acetone before shipping it so you got it brand new and shiny. I blame the beers and the friends I had over that didn't allow me to think ahead.
> 
> Hope it works well. I've been told it's as twice as thick as a traditional chaveta so i think I'm gonna use a thinner gauge material on any future ones I make.


A treat will be in the mail this week.

It's plenty sharp and worked very well. I started with a pizza cutter on a 2x12 and it was a huge struggle.

The cutting board and your cheveta worked wonders! I used it right out of the box.

Thank you again, Arron!!


----------



## Randy956

Randy956 said:


> The fattie is made from scraps. It's a nice legro wrapper with a Dominican seco binder.
> The others are test sticks. Checking the BMF wrapper. It's super thin.
> 
> I've got ten in the mold. Wrapping them tomorrow.


I'm going to burn that fattie down on my birthday in a month. Maybe I'll wait until Christmas, it will be better then.


----------



## Randy956

ras_oscar said:


> I'm teetering on the edge of placing an order for leaf and trying this myself. I'm naturally a frugal person, so I have a few questions to the people here that consider themselves proficient rollers:
> 
> 1. Is a chaveta necessary to begin or is a quality, dedicated paring knife ok for starters?
> 2. If I purchase a dedicated plastic cutting board as a rolling surface, what is an adequate size for rolling robustos?
> 3. I would like to learn the process by rolling with filler, binder, mold, bypassing the expertise and expense of applying a wrapper until I gain more experience. Does this create any difficulties in the learning process I am not aware of?
> 4. Is there an adequate starter substitute for a wood cigar mold?
> 5. Does anyone have a blend for a mild to moderate cigar I can use to get started? I'd like some suggestions on types of leaf to buy to make something smokable.
> 6. How do I judge how long to dry the stick in the open air before moving to the humi? Similarly, how do I judge when the stick has been in the humi long enough to be ready to smoke? I don't want to blame my rolling skills (or lack) when inadequate drying is the culprit.
> 7. Is it OK to use my regular, 100 CT wood humiu at 70RH to dry my hand rolled sticks along with my commercial sticks, or should I have a separate SC drying box? (If separate, I'm thinking an old wood cigar box for starters)
> 8. Wwhat method of rolling is the best to start with? entubo? book? something else?


A wrapper isn't a must. It does make a better stick, though. 
If you have a sharp pizza cutter and a relatively hard cutting surface, you can cut on that. (Maple cutting board). I used a piece of 2x12 for a couple of weeks. It's too soft and didn't work well.

Glue, use non flavored pectin for your trial run cigars. Going forward you'll want the real stuff. It's not that expensive.

The kits are great for getting you started, you don't need a cigar mold. The mold simply gives the cigar a nicer finished look. One of my pictures I posted tonight shows a burning cigar rolled without a mold. And I'm very new at this, too. 
Leaf Only and Whole Leaf Tobacco have kits so you can try rolling out with little expense.

Keep in mind, having the proper tools makes the rolling effort more pleasurable because, as with anything, using the right tools makes for a better job.

My first rolls were complete disasters. It's a fun learning experience though. I've rolled maybe 20 cigars and I'm getting really comfortable making a decent cigar.

Taste: I've had a few home rolled cigars that I liked much better than any commercial cigar I've ever had. Not the ones I rolled, mind you.

Leave your cigars to rest in open air for a week before putting in a humidor. They like 65%rh.

Aging: smoke the first one as soon as the glue is dry. If it sets a week it will be terrible because I think it starts a slight fermentation because I promise your tobacco will be fairly wet. Believe it or not, it will smoke right away. Keep in mind, aging it will certainly make the seegar better. But you will get an idea of how the blend plays together with the different tobaccos.

Wow, long winded. I haven't proof read the above so YMWV.


----------



## ADRUNKK

So here's what arrived yesterday. Believe it or not there is a lot of leaves in a 1/4 pound. There must be 35 to 40 leaves in the Cameroon Seco long filler. The bigger leaves might contain between 11 and 15 leaves per 1/4 pound. Im gonna start rolling this weekend.


----------



## Fusion

That should keep you going for a while :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Nice score there @ADRUNKK

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> That should keep you going for a while :grin2:


Did any of the wrapper leaves that you got come covered in plume? I've only had a chance to inspect 10 of the 21 bags so far and 2 of them (both wrapper leaves) were covered in glittery little crystals. It got everywhere as I was separating and inspecting the leaves. It had the consistency of fine sand that was evenly distributed all over the leaves. I must of had a teaspoon or more of these crystals sitting on my lap, and the same amount all over my table and floors.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> Did any of the wrapper leaves that you got come covered in plume? I've only had a chance to inspect 10 of the 21 bags so far and 2 of them (both wrapper leaves) were covered in glittery little crystals. It got everywhere as I was separating and inspecting the leaves. It had the consistency of fine sand that was evenly distributed all over the leaves. I must of had a teaspoon or more of these crystals sitting on my lap, and the same amount all over my table and floors.


No but i have read something somewhere about that, cant remember what or where but i dont remember it being anything bad. net is so slow here or i would look again for you.


----------



## ADRUNKK

No problem. I'm guessing they are just really old/aged leaves. The pic doesnt do it justice but you can see some of them. It was only on the really dark leaves. Completely covered. It sparkled when I shined a light on it, like glitter. I'm 99.9% positive it wasn't mold since we always get the mold or plume question.


----------



## Randy956

Looks good!


----------



## Randy956

One pound each, more on the way.


----------



## Randy956

Plume is mold unless it's almost indiscernible. Crystals are good 
They look to be I great shape. LO usually has good leaves so far. 
I read that all the leaf suppliers have inferior leaves time to time. 
Happy rolling! Your time starts....NOW! Lol


----------



## Randy956

langos said:


>


In about 10 years I may have half of your skill. 
Those are, yet again, beautiful works of art.
But the bugs suck..


----------



## Three Lions

This is my third attempt. It's the Sabroso Medioso II blend from WLT. Still hopeless at making the cap! I let this one dry for 3 days. It seemed about right in terms of burn. Too loose of a draw but still smoked well. Will use more leaves next time. I enjoyed the profile. Cedar and nuts. Couldn't quite compare it to a production stick until I smoked a Padron 2000 last night. I'm not saying it's as good but it is in the ballpark. Will continue to roll more of these and let them age.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Aaron, some of the binder leaves may be good enough to be wrapper leaves. 
Be patient and they will be good


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Aaron, some of the binder leaves may be good enough to be wrapper leaves.
> Be patient and they will be good


Yessir. I noticed that last night. Hell some of the filler leaves were flawless. LO has some good leaves.


----------



## _stormin_

langos said:


> I saw those. I like a lot. you are going there for sure.


That is a simply stunning perfecto...

This thread has me saying over and over in my head; "You don't need another expensive hobby. Collecting and smoking them is enough..."


----------



## SoCal Gunner

_stormin_ said:


> That is a simply stunning perfecto...
> 
> This thread has me saying over and over in my head; "You don't need another expensive hobby. Collecting and smoking them is enough..."


Exactly, but I keep popping in here and the pipe threads anyway.


----------



## Randy956

More leaves:


----------



## Randy956

Trying different blends. The rolls aren't pretty but I didn't intend them to be. I'm really liking the ligero wrapper. It's smooth with nice spice. 








I'm not such a big fan of the Mexican San Andreas wrapper (on right)


----------



## Three Lions

@Randy956 How long are you resting them before smoking? I had one that was 4 days and it was fairly good. I didn't start with really wet leaves either.

TL


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> @Randy956 How long are you resting them before smoking? I had one that was 4 days and it was fairly good. I didn't start with really wet leaves either.
> 
> TL


To sample the blend I let them rest overnight or a few hours. It depends how thick the tobacco is. Usually when the binder and wrapper are dry they are ready to sample. Naturally they get better with 3 or months more of age if the blend is agreeable.

Some blends are really rich and smooth as soon they are dry, some blends have the harshness that comes with new tobacco. Mostly they are really good right away. If it's a blend I like, then it's worthy of aging.

Today I'm about cigared-out. I'm trying different wrappers.

Im learning why a cigar is canoeing or has different construction flaws.

I'm actually surprised and amazed how good a home rolled cigar is. I would have never believed it. I assumed (wrongly) home rolls would be yard gars. Not so!

Ok, that's more info than you asked for.


----------



## Fusion

Got my WLT order today (ell its been here a few days but i was away) they are much quicker than LO, not sure yet if the quality is as good, will find out over the next few days i guess.


----------



## Three Lions

Randy956 said:


> ...
> Ok, that's more info than you asked for.


More is better as far as I am concerned. Thanks!

TL


----------



## Three Lions

So I managed to make something that actually looks like a cigar today. My first successful cap - albeit a bit big!

Things that I was able to improve were:

* Glue - I happened to have some pure Methyl Cellulose that I made into a glue that was wet enough to allow me to form the cap properly.
* Wrapper - got the right level of moisture by spritzing then leaving overnight sealed in a bag. It became more pliable and stretchy (read this somehwere).

We will see how the draw is - but I used more leaves and packed it tighter than my last attempt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Three Lions said:


> So I managed to make something that actually looks like a cigar today. My first successful cap - albeit a bit big!
> 
> Things that I was able to improve were:
> 
> * Glue - I happened to have some pure Methyl Cellulose that I made into a glue that was wet enough to allow me to form the cap properly.
> * Wrapper - got the right level of moisture by spritzing then leaving overnight sealed in a bag. It became more pliable and stretchy (read this somehwere).
> 
> We will see how the draw is - but I used more leaves and packed it tighter than my last attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks real good


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> So I managed to make something that actually looks like a cigar today. My first successful cap - albeit a bit big!
> 
> Things that I was able to improve were:
> 
> * Glue - I happened to have some pure Methyl Cellulose that I made into a glue that was wet enough to allow me to form the cap properly.
> * Wrapper - got the right level of moisture by spritzing then leaving overnight sealed in a bag. It became more pliable and stretchy (read this somehwere).
> 
> We will see how the draw is - but I used more leaves and packed it tighter than my last attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is great! Good job!


----------



## Three Lions

Fusion said:


> That looks real good





Randy956 said:


> It is great! Good job!


Thank you. Hopefully it smokes well after a few days rest. I'm still just experimenting with the two blends I bought from WLT. I still don't have much of a clue what each leaf contributes (except ligero). Is there a list of each leaf and its characteristics?

TL


----------



## ADRUNKK

Here's the first 4 I've rolled. I need to do more research into wrapper prep. My cigars look great with just a binder, then I put the wrapper on and it looks like crap. All my wrappers seem to have big curling veins. I've tried rolling them out with a rolling pin, misting them and letting them sit. Nothing seems to help. So more Googling to do.


----------



## ras_oscar

1. Is there an online source for swapping cigar blends? When I started brewing beer I found a ton of sources for swapping recipes. The only source for blends I have seen online is the kits sold by the leaf retailers. I'm not to the point where I can smoke a cigar and pick out the component leaves, so I have no idea where to start to make a blend I am likely to enjoy.


2. In another thread I bemoaned what I considered the "worst" cigar I had ever had, a stick I bought from a cigar factory in Ybor City. I assumed they were green sticks that had not yet been aged. Another forum member mentioned they had participated in a tobacco trade show and the booth across the aisle was rolling fresh cigars, that tasted wonderfully. When questioned, the roller said that you had to either smoke it within 24 hours of rolling or age it a few weeks. I speculate that the moisture added to prepare leaf for rolling starts a fermentation cycle that lasts until the added moisture is released. Does this square with the experinence of participants that have rolled their own? How long do you age your sticks after rolling? do they taste good ROTB(right off the board)? do they get worse then better?


3. From my research I have seen 2 methods of rolling a cigar. Entubo and book. Does anyone know which method is used by which US manufacturer, or is it the option of the individual roller? I'd like to get my hands on some entubos to compare. When I look at the foot of my current supply, they all appear to be a book roll.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ADRUNKK said:


> Here's the first 4 I've rolled. I need to do more research into wrapper prep. My cigars look great with just a binder, then I put the wrapper on and it looks like crap. All my wrappers seem to have big curling veins. I've tried rolling them out with a rolling pin, misting them and letting them sit. Nothing seems to help. So more Googling to do.


Look great for fist tries to me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Three Lions

ADRUNKK said:


> Here's the first 4 I've rolled. I need to do more research into wrapper prep. My cigars look great with just a binder, then I put the wrapper on and it looks like crap. All my wrappers seem to have big curling veins. I've tried rolling them out with a rolling pin, misting them and letting them sit. Nothing seems to help. So more Googling to do.


Looks like you're off to a great start. I've still only rolled 8 and they're all over the place. I agree the wrapper is difficult. Mine are quite veiny - not like in the videos. The best prep so far for me has been to spritz them with distilled water then seal in a bag overnight. They come out quite pliable and stretchy.

TL


----------



## Randy956

ras_oscar said:


> 1. Is there an online source for swapping cigar blends? When I started brewing beer I found a ton of sources for swapping recipes. The only source for blends I have seen online is the kits sold by the leaf retailers. I'm not to the point where I can smoke a cigar and pick out the component leaves, so I have no idea where to start to make a blend I am likely to enjoy.
> 
> 2. In another thread I bemoaned what I considered the "worst" cigar I had ever had, a stick I bought from a cigar factory in Ybor City. I assumed they were green sticks that had not yet been aged. Another forum member mentioned they had participated in a tobacco trade show and the booth across the aisle was rolling fresh cigars, that tasted wonderfully. When questioned, the roller said that you had to either smoke it within 24 hours of rolling or age it a few weeks. I speculate that the moisture added to prepare leaf for rolling starts a fermentation cycle that lasts until the added moisture is released. Does this square with the experinence of participants that have rolled their own? How long do you age your sticks after rolling? do they taste good ROTB(right off the board)? do they get worse then better?
> 
> 3. From my research I have seen 2 methods of rolling a cigar. Entubo and book. Does anyone know which method is used by which US manufacturer, or is it the option of the individual roller? I'd like to get my hands on some entubos to compare. When I look at the foot of my current supply, they all appear to be a book roll.


There are a couple of online resources, however, they can't be mentioned here.


----------



## Randy956

Three Lions said:


> Looks like you're off to a great start. I've still only rolled 8 and they're all over the place. I agree the wrapper is difficult. Mine are quite veiny - not like in the videos. The best prep so far for me has been to spritz them with distilled water then seal in a bag overnight. They come out quite pliable and stretchy.
> 
> TL


I'll have to try that.

So far so good, doing it that way.

I prep my binders and wrappers ahead of the rolling, I usually case a few minutes before I use the binder/wrapper.

I'll get enough leaves out for 10-12 cigars, just prior to making a bunch I get out a binder and make sure it's looking OK, then I bunch and bind.

If I use a mold that will consume a few hours, so I may or may not wrap the same night I roll.
Sometimes I keep the rolls in a mold overnight if I'm not feeling like wrapping. Lately though I've been getting consistent straight sticks off the table without a mold which means I wrap shortly after binding.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Yeah I havent been using any molds either. I think I'm going to focus my energy on proper rolling technique now, and then down the road when Im rolling good sticks off the cutting board I'll start using the mold and making em look pretty.


----------



## Randy956

Most likely they're rolled in a Liberman machine then hand wrapped.
There is a particular brand of Island cigar that uses the accordion style of bunching, which surprised me. I wrongly assumed they would have been machine bunched, too.

So far if the cigar is smoked right away it's actually really good. I've let some rest some days and they are good but they do have the new cigar harshness to them that isn't there right off of the table.

Home rolls seem to age pretty well. Not that I've been at it that long, but I've had some that were a year old and they were mighty dang good.



ras_oscar said:


> 1. Is there an online source for swapping cigar blends? When I started brewing beer I found a ton of sources for swapping recipes. The only source for blends I have seen online is the kits sold by the leaf retailers. I'm not to the point where I can smoke a cigar and pick out the component leaves, so I have no idea where to start to make a blend I am likely to enjoy.
> 
> 2. In another thread I bemoaned what I considered the "worst" cigar I had ever had, a stick I bought from a cigar factory in Ybor City. I assumed they were green sticks that had not yet been aged. Another forum member mentioned they had participated in a tobacco trade show and the booth across the aisle was rolling fresh cigars, that tasted wonderfully. When questioned, the roller said that you had to either smoke it within 24 hours of rolling or age it a few weeks. I speculate that the moisture added to prepare leaf for rolling starts a fermentation cycle that lasts until the added moisture is released. Does this square with the experinence of participants that have rolled their own? How long do you age your sticks after rolling? do they taste good ROTB(right off the board)? do they get worse then better?
> 
> 3. From my research I have seen 2 methods of rolling a cigar. Entubo and book. Does anyone know which method is used by which US manufacturer, or is it the option of the individual roller? I'd like to get my hands on some entubos to compare. When I look at the foot of my current supply, they all appear to be a book roll.


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> Yeah I havent been using any molds either. I think I'm going to focus my energy on proper rolling technique now, and then down the road when Im rolling good sticks off the cutting board I'll start using the mold and making em look pretty.


That seems pretty reasonable to me.

I'm still focusing on bunching consistency. It's getting much better and easier to roll 'em with the proper draw from stick to stick yet have them come out the same size. It's quite a trick.

I also learned to tuck some different leaf in the roll so it adds a change to the smoke when that particular leaf gets in the burn.
Perhaps tuck a piece of legero in the middle and a piece of different viso or seco than what you're using for your main bunch toward the head. Or reverse that, maybe put a different kind of legero close to the foot, a piece of viso in the middle. Mix it up a bit.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> That seems pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> I'm still focusing on bunching consistency. It's getting much better and easier to roll 'em with the proper draw from stick to stick yet have them come out the same size. It's quite a trick.
> 
> I also learned to tuck some different leaf in the roll so it adds a change to the smoke when that particular leaf gets in the burn.
> Perhaps tuck a piece of legero in the middle and a piece of different viso or seco than what you're using for your main bunch toward the head. Or reverse that, maybe put a different kind of legero close to the foot, a piece of viso in the middle. Mix it up a bit.


I've been doing the same thing with mixing leaves around.


----------



## Fusion

Great start Aaron @ADRUNKK, how they smoking?


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Great start Aaron @*ADRUNKK*, how they smoking?


The first one was pretty wet. I'm going to try another one tonight if it inst to hot outside.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> The first one was pretty wet. I'm going to try another one tonight if it inst to hot outside.


Yea, supposed to get to 109 today, yuk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Yea, supposed to get to 109 today, yuk


Dammit.


----------



## ADRUNKK

I rolled up 3 individual leafs this morning before work so they'll be good and dry by the time I get home tonight. I'm going to burn each leaf on its own, I'm going to do this for each and every type of leaf I have over the next coming week and take notes on each one. I'm gonna take notes on the flavor, ease of burn, thickness, or anything else that stands out so i can figure out how to blend it to the best of my ability with my other leaves. Or toss it if it's crap.










Being the peppery fan that I am; first and foremost I'm doing a Nicaraguan puro. I'm not even waiting to burn these leaves individually yet. I'm gonna try and roll up 6 of those tonight if time permits. I cased the 3 binder leaves and 3 wrapper leaves last night. I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with my wrapper leaves. They just needed to be cased well in advance of using them. THe more pliable the better. I was putting my wrapper on when it wasn't pliable enough.


----------



## Randy956

One of the very experienced guys burns and smokes all three at the same time to see what works together 

He says individually the leaf might not tell you much. I tend to agree with him. .


----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> Yea, supposed to get to 109 today, yuk


Too hot for me!


----------



## Fusion

My latest, the 1 with the band is my attempt at a Double Ligero, the little dumpy 1 is made from scraps, gona smoke it later.
Well they are not looking much better but im getting more comfortable rolling and wrapping.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> My latest, the 1 with the band is my attempt at a Double Ligero, the little dumpy 1 is made from scraps, gona smoke it later.
> Well they are not looking much better but im getting more comfortable rolling and wrapping.


Looks good. We'll have to have a rolling party soon; although i find it very fun and relaxing all by myself'... but when you feel like you nail a good one I want to show it off right away, hence a rolling buddy would be fun. Kinda too much shit to lug around tho. I got a full cooler, a thick giant cutting board, chaveta, scissors, glue.... It's kind of a pain to lug all that around. I'm sure your in the same boat.


----------



## blackrabbit

You guys are making me want to experiment with rolling my own. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ADRUNKK

blackrabbit said:


> You guys are making me want to experiment with rolling my own. Keep up the good work!


Do it. If you commit to buying some leaves I'll send you a free homemade chaveta. It's nothing special but it'll save you 30 to 40 bucks. I want more people around here doing it. It's very rewarding and fun.


----------



## Randy956

His cheveta works great!


----------



## Randy956

Look at it like this. If Aaron can do it, you can! ( laughing )


----------



## Randy956

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









One I rolled and am enjoying it in the garage while watching the rain.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> Looks good. We'll have to have a rolling party soon; although i find it very fun and relaxing all by myself'... but when you feel like you nail a good one I want to show it off right away, hence a rolling buddy would be fun. Kinda too much shit to lug around tho. I got a full cooler, a thick giant cutting board, chaveta, scissors, glue.... It's kind of a pain to lug all that around. I'm sure your in the same boat.


Yea lol, but lets not plan for this Friday, you seen the forcast? 114F bloody hell


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Yea lol, but lets not plan for this Friday, you seen the forcast? 114F bloody hell


I think we would have to do it indoors anyways. It seems like this town we live in is always windy. I haven't even attempted to roll outdoors yet because of the wind and all the shit that falls out of my tree. Plus this heat lately has been something crazy.

I'm playing daddy day care until Sunday when the old ball and chain flies back in with Harley. Her grandpa passed away last night, 1 day before she got there. Real bummer she couldn't see him one last time before he went.


----------



## Randy956

114!
That's way too hot!


----------



## ADRUNKK

99 Tomorrow
108 Thursday
114 Friday
114 Saturday
109 Sunday
107 Monday
106 Tuesday

f**k my life!!! It never gets that hot here. What the hell.


----------



## Fusion

Yea, i havn tried rolling outside yet lol, gona do a few tonight i think


----------



## Randy956

Beetles!!
Last night while rolling some cigars a tobacco beetle crawled across my cutting board. I'm in the process of freezing all of my leaves. 
Tobacco leaves, as you know, and a raw agriculture product and as such most likely have beetle larvae and hatched beetles in all of it. 

I strongly suggest freezing all of your leaves and your rolls you've made. 
So far I've kept my home rolls out of my main storage boxes as a precaution.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Beetles!!
> Last night while rolling some cigars a tobacco beetle crawled across my cutting board. I'm in the process of freezing all of my leaves.
> Tobacco leaves, as you know, and a raw agriculture product and as such most likely have beetle larvae and hatched beetles in all of it.
> 
> I strongly suggest freezing all of your leaves and your rolls you've made.
> So far I've kept my home rolls out of my main storage boxes as a precaution.


Dammit. Really. Well I'm getting mine in the freezer tonight then. What do they say 3 days in the freezer?


----------



## Fusion

First attempt at a Perfecto using my mold, not bad, cap is kinda big lol


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> Dammit. Really. Well I'm getting mine in the freezer tonight then. What do they say 3 days in the freezer?


A table exists that shows temperature vs. time to kill the larvae and beetles. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> First attempt at a Perfecto using my mold, not bad, cap is kinda big lol


Looks damn good. With a cap that big you don't having to worry about it unraveling.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Beetles!!
> Last night while rolling some cigars a tobacco beetle crawled across my cutting board. I'm in the process of freezing all of my leaves.
> Tobacco leaves, as you know, and a raw agriculture product and as such most likely have beetle larvae and hatched beetles in all of it.
> 
> I strongly suggest freezing all of your leaves and your rolls you've made.
> So far I've kept my home rolls out of my main storage boxes as a precaution.


How big was that son of a b***h?


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Look at it like this. If Aaron can do it, you can! ( laughing )


He aint joking. If I can do it, then anyone with 10 thumbs can.


----------



## Fusion

Latest batch wrapped tonight, seem to be getting better


----------



## langos

This is Larry, we got a deal.


----------



## ras_oscar

ADRUNKK said:


> I rolled up 3 individual leafs this morning before work so they'll be good and dry by the time I get home tonight. I'm going to burn each leaf on its own, I'm going to do this for each and every type of leaf I have over the next coming week and take notes on each one. I'm gonna take notes on the flavor, ease of burn, thickness, or anything else that stands out so i can figure out how to blend it to the best of my ability with my other leaves. Or toss it if it's crap.


There aren't many people that would eat a spoonful of garlic, or drink a glass of lemon juice. Doesn't mean they aren't tasty components for, say a cup of tea, or a slab of lasagnia. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> How big was that son of a b***h?


Not that big.

Twice as big as a flea I'd say. Little bastard ran out of the bunch I was working on and across the cutting board. They aren't that big. He wasn't that fast so I crunched him with my thumb nail.

I'm freezing everything to get rid of them. I'd hate to have the buggers riddle my wrappers with holes. Imaging coming back to a bag of leaf after a while and it's mostly powder.


----------



## blackrabbit

ADRUNKK said:


> Do it. If you commit to buying some leaves I'll send you a free homemade chaveta. It's nothing special but it'll save you 30 to 40 bucks. I want more people around here doing it. It's very rewarding and fun.


I have been checking out leaf at a few online vendors people had mentioned around here. Do you need cigar molds or can you freehand them?


----------



## ras_oscar

Randy956 said:


> Not that big.
> 
> Twice as big as a flea I'd say. Little bastard ran out of the bunch I was working on and across the cutting board. They aren't that big. He wasn't that fast so I crunched him with my thumb nail.
> 
> I'm freezing everything to get rid of them. I'd hate to have the buggers riddle my wrappers with holes. Imaging coming back to a bag of leaf after a while and it's mostly powder.


 I thought most tobacco products were frozen at some time during the process to kill those little buggers? For leaf, I guess not.


----------



## Fusion

blackrabbit said:


> I have been checking out leaf at a few online vendors people had mentioned around here. Do you need cigar molds or can you freehand them?


No need for a mold, you can use newspaper, its what im doing although i do have a mold, its difficult to roll to the mold size for a beginner, newspaper works great and dont matter what the RG is.
Youtube is your friend


----------



## Randy956

ras_oscar said:


> I thought most tobacco products were frozen at some time during the process to kill those little buggers? For leaf, I guess not.


Cigars are frozen before they are shipped, not the raw leaf.


----------



## Randy956

blackrabbit said:


> I have been checking out leaf at a few online vendors people had mentioned around here. Do you need cigar molds or can you freehand them?


You can do it completely freehand. In fact that's what I did before using a mold. It lets you get a feel how tight or loose to make your bunch. I also suggest getting wrapper and binder that's fairly thick to learn with.

It took me a while to come to terms with the idea that I can make a cigar and it be good. Now that I've made some, it's really a lot of fun and a heck of a learning experience. Quite to my surprise home rolled cigars are truly delicious and good. I'm now preferring them over commercial sticks. Last night I had a Padron and ashed it because it simply didn't stand up to what I'm now used to. Naturally I took it apart to see how they made it. It's machine bunched, hand wrapped.

I'm thinking now, that one can't truly know a cigar until they make some of their own.


----------



## ADRUNKK

blackrabbit said:


> I have been checking out leaf at a few online vendors people had mentioned around here. Do you need cigar molds or can you freehand them?


I don't have a mold and I'm not going to get one until I can consistently roll an even ring gauge, well packed, good drawing cigar. Otherwise I feel a mold is a crutch for shitty rolling. My rolling time has been very limited this last week. I got to roll one last night after I laid the kids down for bed. I think this is my fifth cigar I've rolled....

It's a Nicaraguan puro. All Nicaraguan leaves... wrapper, binder, and filler.



















My rolling is going to get real slow in the next couple days. After Randy's scare with the cigar beetle I packaged up all my leaves except for 27 of them and threw them in the freezer. The leaves I didnt freeze will get rolled in the next couple days and then I'll throw those in the freezer after their rolled.


----------



## ADRUNKK

ras_oscar said:


> There aren't many people that would eat a spoonful of garlic, or drink a glass of lemon juice. Doesn't mean they aren't tasty components for, say a cup of tea, or a slab of lasagnia. I'm just sayin'


I'm not most people.


----------



## Fusion

Looking good @ADRUNKK


----------



## Fusion

Happy with this burn, taste is quite good also, got a little bitter towards the end


----------



## ADRUNKK

Rolled 2 more last night. Im getting better but I definitely have soft spots and I have a hard time with the tobacco around the head. The one one the left labeled "All Nic #1" was the one I rolled the other day. The middle one and the one on the right are cigars #6 in 7 that I've done so far. I'll get this down with more and more practice.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Happy with this burn, taste is quite good also, got a little bitter towards the end


Looks good.

I'm gonna burn up my all Nicaraguan #1 tonight. I think it'll be close to the desired rh I want today. The first night I left the cigar out while I slept. When i woke up the wrapper was dry so I dry boxed it in a small punch rare corojo box. When I came home from work the wrapper was moist again after being in the dry box for 12 hours. So i left it out again last night while I slept and when I woke up this morning of course the wrapper was dry again. So back in the dry box it went. I'm assuming the wrapper will be moist again when i get back home today. I'm guessing that when it's dry boxed the cigar humidity trys to even itself out and the interior moisture rehydrates the exterior binder/wrapper since it cant escape into the air, the punch rare corojo box is pretty small. Im experimenting and trying to get my home rollies to a closer finished rh level to smoke and taste better. I know you cant rush cigars but I'm trying it anyways. Hell each cigar is maybe a buck in total so if i screw a couple up then it was a lesson learned on the cheap.


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I'm gonna burn up my all Nicaraguan #1 tonight. I think it'll be close to the desired rh I want today. The first night I left the cigar out while I slept. When i woke up the wrapper was dry so I dry boxed it in a small punch rare corojo box. When I came home from work the wrapper was moist again after being in the dry box for 12 hours. So i left it out again last night while I slept and when I woke up this morning of course the wrapper was dry again. So back in the dry box it went. I'm assuming the wrapper will be moist again when i get back home today. I'm guessing that when it's dry boxed the cigar humidity trys to even itself out and the interior moisture rehydrates the exterior binder/wrapper since it cant escape into the air, the punch rare corojo box is pretty small. Im experimenting and trying to get my home rollies to a closer finished rh level to smoke and taste better. I know you cant rush cigars but I'm trying it anyways. Hell each cigar is maybe a buck in total so if i screw a couple up then it was a lesson learned on the cheap.


I've microwaved mine for 8-10 seconds. It heats up the inside and gives up it's moisture. let it cool them smoke.. Just be careful not to heat it too much or it will be too dry.

Same principal works with bread. Mic it and it's nice and soft until it cools.. it's given up it's moisture due to evaporation when it's warm.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> I've microwaved mine for 8-10 seconds. It heats up the inside and gives up it's moisture. let it cool them smoke.. Just be careful not to heat it too much or it will be too dry.
> 
> Same principal works with bread. Mic it and it's nice and soft until it cools.. it's given up it's moisture due to evaporation when it's warm.


My microwave is more a less an ornament for my kitchen table. The only time i use it is to heat up milk, chicken broth, or to melt butter.

I don't doubt what your saying at all but I am afraid to put a cigar in there.


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> My microwave is more a less an ornament for my kitchen table. The only time i use it is to heat up milk, chicken broth, or to melt butter.
> 
> I don't doubt what your saying at all but I am afraid to put a cigar in there.


I was too, until I did it. I figured what the heck, a roll is a pretty cheap experiment. I don't do it all of the time because my wife thinks they stink horribly. It's better to let them rest overnight, I believe. But when in a real rush, the microwave is my friend.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> I was too, until I did it. I figured what the heck, a roll is a pretty cheap experiment. I don't do it all of the time because my wife thinks they stink horribly. It's better to let them rest overnight, I believe. But when in a real rush, the microwave is my friend.


I made 2 different sized capping tools yesterday out of 304 SST. So you have an option on the size of your cap. The edge should last way longer than the copper fittings people are using. It took a little tweaking to get them to cut right. I have to use the universal tool know as the wet stone to get a perfectly flat cutting edge, then use the wet stone again to clean up the cutting edge. I only got one set made so far (mine) I'll get yours and Colin's done as soon as possible. If everything goes to plan yours will hit the mail Tuesday since Sunday the post office is closed and Monday is Labor Day.


----------



## Randy956

Those look great!! You do good work.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Those look great!! You do good work.


For an office b***h.


----------



## Fusion

Wrapped last night, proud of this one lol, even the cap is not too bad


----------



## _stormin_

That looks like a straight factory cigar right there!


----------



## langos




----------



## WABOOM

_stormin_ said:


> That is a simply stunning perfecto...
> 
> This thread has me saying over and over in my head; "You don't need another expensive hobby. Collecting and smoking them is enough..."


My thoughts exactly. I feel like I can't tumble down that rabbit hole...


----------



## Three Lions

langos said:


>


What blend of leaves are these - they look gorgeous by the way!

TL


----------



## Fusion

With a lot of help from @langos been working on Bands


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> With a lot of help been working on Bands


That looks fantastic!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> That looks fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks @langos did all the work, i only put in the "Fusion" and the number 7 on the secondary band, its in Greyscale because all i have is a B&W lazer printer


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Thanks @langos did all the work, i only put in the "Fusion" and the number 7 on the secondary band, its in Greyscale because all i have is a B&W lazer printer


The beginnings of a new brand. My only suggestion is with a name like fusion.. You should include a jazz reference.. If you like jazz that is. Still it looks fantastic. And honestly if i saw that on the shelf I'd want to try it because of the clown.. Caldwell savages I bought because i really liked the band. I know the band don't make the cigar, but they do draw attention, and your band would draw mine.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> The beginnings of a new brand. My only suggestion is with a name like fusion.. You should include a jazz reference.. If you like jazz that is. Still it looks fantastic. And honestly if i saw that on the shelf I'd want to try it because of the clown.. Caldwell savages I bought because i really liked the band. I know the band don't make the cigar, but they do draw attention, and your band would draw mine.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Baby steps lol, i was thinking of famous clown names for the types, Jazz sounds good also


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> My thoughts exactly. I feel like I can't tumble down that rabbit hole...


It's a lot of fun.

I've learned more about cigars and cigar tobacco the last two months than I thought possible.

You can also make cigars exactly to your liking.

I've made some outstanding cigars that simply can't be had in the marketplace.

My leaves are in the deep freeze at a friends house so not much rolling this weekend. This coming week and weekend I'll be a rolling-fool


----------



## langos

Three Lions said:


> What blend of leaves are these - they look gorgeous by the way!
> 
> TL


A little complicated do to they came about by way of having made 2 boxes of dirty rats that were over stuffed. they had San Vicente, Mata Fina, Nicaraguan in Honduran. The idea was that I figured they might want to be bigger so, I disassembled, added some flojo, Mata Fina, corojo, Dom binder and put them in some corojo oscuro and, ended with turning 17 corona into 57 box pressed 5 by 45 / 51 pyramides.


----------



## Fusion

Going to make this box up to a full 20 today then stash it, i do have a few of my blend 7 put aside to try


----------



## WABOOM

Fusion said:


> Going to make this box up to a full 20 today then stash it, i do have a few of my blend 7 put aside to try


That's so awesome.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

WABOOM said:


> My thoughts exactly. I feel like I can't tumble down that rabbit hole...


----------



## Alrightdriver

WABOOM said:


> That's so awesome.


I agree.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK




----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


>


Looking good:thumb:


----------



## Fusion

Rolled last night and left in newspaper all night(no mold used), Binder is corojo seco from WLT, will Wrap tonight with MSA from LO


----------



## ras_oscar

To those of you who consider yourself proficient rollers: is it easier for a first time roller to use a double half leaf binder or is a single sufficient? My leaf and chaveta has shipped, so I might be rolling my first stick soon


----------



## ADRUNKK

I used half leaf on all of mine.


----------



## langos

ras_oscar said:


> To those of you who consider yourself proficient rollers: is it easier for a first time roller to use a double half leaf binder or is a single sufficient? My leaf and chaveta has shipped, so I might be rolling my first stick soon


In these first 3 examples in this video he uses 1. In the 4th example he uses 2 binder leaves. In the first 3 he utilizes base leaves in the bunching. In the 4th he does not. their is at least 2 layers in all examples.


----------



## Randy956

langos said:


> In these first 3 examples in this video he uses 1. In the 4th example he uses 2 binder leaves. In the first 3 he utilizes base leaves in the bunching. In the 4th he does not. their is at least 2 layers in all examples.


You've been busy! They look good, too.


----------



## Fusion

New mold arriving tomorrow


----------



## Fusion

My latest, no mold,i hope the caps will get better using a mold, right now im struggling putting a round cap on a square end


----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> New mold arriving tomorrow


My hope is to have a similar one soon, too.


----------



## Fusion

The new mold 46x8


----------



## Randy956

Keith is making mine this weekend.


----------



## Randy956

My press


----------



## langos




----------



## cigarguycj

This is a really great project. Good luck. Maybe it won't be perfect or the best quality but that's ok, it's for you. If you like it and get good maybe you can turn it into a business.


----------



## Fusion

First rolls using the new mold, caps are better, need to get used to rolling to the 46 RG now lol


----------



## Fusion

Had to smoke 1, very nice it is


----------



## ADRUNKK

I smoked one of @Fusion cigars last night. Damn tasty.


----------



## Fusion

2 Cap cutters from @ADRUNKK, thanks Aaron, was fun last night


----------



## Fusion

First try at a pigtail cap and a closed foot


----------



## Randy956

It looks great!


----------



## Fusion

Fusion Red LMAO


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Fusion Red LMAO


Those are one of the ones I smoked. Good stick even freshly rolled, gonna get even better in time I'm sure.


----------



## Verdict

I think you're doing a really good job. I've always been impressed by Tue art of rolling. I find myself at work waiting to go fly checking my email.. Next thing you know its been an hour, I haven't checked my email, and I've watched 30 rolling videos!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Verdict said:


> I think you're doing a really good job. I've always been impressed by Tue art of rolling. I find myself at work waiting to go fly checking my email.. Next thing you know its been an hour, I haven't checked my email, and I've watched 30 rolling videos!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Sounds to me like your ready to buy some leaf :smile2:


----------



## Verdict

Fusion said:


> Sounds to me like your ready to buy some leaf :smile2:


Between school, 2 kids, the wife, the army, and knife making.. I have no free time lol. Maybe in another couple years after things start to slow down! Its very appealing to the eyes to watch though.

I'm hoping to find somewhere local that does demonstrations so I can go and watch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ras_oscar

Verdict said:


> Between school, 2 kids, the wife, the army, and knife making.. I have no free time lol. Maybe in another couple years after things start to slow down! Its very appealing to the eyes to watch though.
> 
> I'm hoping to find somewhere local that does demonstrations so I can go and watch!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Just do it. There is a limit to how much you can learn watching someone else. Ask me how I know. Once you roll a few you will watch the videos in a whole new light. There is a whole lot of subtle technique in making a good cigar. That detail is lost on people that haven't carved up leaf yet.

Look at it this way: you have a certain number of crappy roll ups in your system. The sooner you get through them the sooner you get to the good stuff!!!


----------



## Three Lions

I haven't rolled anything in four weeks thanks to life intervening. As a result I have a couple of sticks that have four weeks rest. This one smoked wonderfully. It's not dissimilar to the Padron 2000 and I actually preferred this one more.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Three Lions said:


> I haven't rolled anything in four weeks thanks to life intervening. As a result I have a couple of sticks that have four weeks rest. This one smoked wonderfully. It's not dissimilar to the Padron 2000 and I actually preferred this one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking Good


----------



## ADRUNKK

Three Lions said:


> I haven't rolled anything in four weeks thanks to life intervening. As a result I have a couple of sticks that have four weeks rest. This one smoked wonderfully. It's not dissimilar to the Padron 2000 and I actually preferred this one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your blend? Filler, binder, and wrapper and did you get the leaves from LO or WLT?


----------



## Three Lions

ADRUNKK said:


> Whats your blend? Filler, binder, and wrapper and did you get the leaves from LO or WLT?


WLT - Terroso Profundo kit:

Habano 2000 Wrapper
Dominican Cigar Binder
Corojo 99 Seco 
Criollo 98 Ligero
Dominican Seco

I went a light on the Ligero - which worked out well for me. Plenty of kick for someone who doesn't seek out the nicotene. Overall woodsy profile that I enjoyed - as I mentioned reminiscent of the Padron 2000.


----------



## Fusion

Three Lions said:


> WLT - Terroso Profundo kit:
> 
> Habano 2000 Wrapper
> Dominican Cigar Binder
> Corojo 99 Seco
> Criollo 98 Ligero
> Dominican Seco
> 
> I went a light on the Ligero - which worked out well for me. Plenty of kick for someone who doesn't seek out the nicotene. Overall woodsy profile that I enjoyed - as I mentioned reminiscent of the Padron 2000.


Thats very similar to my Red Nose blend, im using the Dom Seco for the binder and another leaf for the filler also, i do have a full leaf of Piloto Cubano Ligero in it also and a Habano 2000 wrapper all from WLT


----------



## Three Lions

Fusion said:


> Thats very similar to my Red Nose blend, im using the Dom Seco for the binder and another leaf for the filler also, i do have a full leaf of Piloto Cubano Ligero in it also and a Habano 2000 wrapper all from WLT


I only have a half leaf of the Ligero in my blend. Still packs enough punch for me!

TL


----------



## Randy956

Many times I've read the "pro" aficionados talk about seco in a cigar as not adding flavor to a cigar. They are ignorant about cigar leaf and what components add flavor to a cigar. Viso, ligero, seco all add greatly to cigar body and flavor. 

Go figure. They must get paid by the word to publish such nonsense. 
Rant over,..


----------



## jc389

I saw this the other day and didn't know if anyone was interested. It's not too far from me if anyone is interested. I can help with picking it up for anyone
https://denver.craigslist.org/clt/d/vintage-cigar-press/6314933586.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Todays rolls


----------



## ADRUNKK

This weekend I was going through my humidor and I pulled out some of my damaged sticks from old PIF's and gifts. Instead of trying to glue up the damaged wrappers I just put brand new wrappers on them. It was quite fun putting wrappers on professional sticks.


----------



## Fusion

Last nights smoke


----------



## Randy956

ADRUNKK said:


> This weekend I was going through my humidor and I pulled out some of my damaged sticks from old PIF's and gifts. Instead of trying to glue up the damaged wrappers I just put brand new wrappers on them. It was quite fun putting wrappers on professional sticks.


Funny you should mention this.

I've got some "island" cigars with impossibly tight draws and aren't much good to me in that condition.

SO: 
I dampened the wrapper and binder wet just enough I could remove both intact.

I then used a new binder and wrapper while rolling the original binder and wrapper into tubes then inserted back inside the cigar. I haven't tried it yet, but it looks quite promising. I used a very mild wrapper and binder to preserve the original cigar characteristics as much as I could.

You're right, it's kind of fun rebuilding or repairing cigars.

*What I really need now, and I wish I had kept many of them, are wooden cigar boxes. 
I'd pay shipping to get some of them for my home rolled cigars*.


----------



## blackrabbit

ADRUNKK said:


> This weekend I was going through my humidor and I pulled out some of my damaged sticks from old PIF's and gifts. Instead of trying to glue up the damaged wrappers I just put brand new wrappers on them. It was quite fun putting wrappers on professional sticks.


Did you put a wrapper over the damaged wrapper or remove the damaged one?


----------



## ADRUNKK

blackrabbit said:


> Did you put a wrapper over the damaged wrapper or remove the damaged one?


I left the damaged wrapper on there hoping to not change the flavor profile too much. The wrapper I added on top was a very thin wrapper. Ecuadorian seco.


----------



## blackrabbit

ADRUNKK said:


> I left the damaged wrapper on there hoping to not change the flavor profile too much. The wrapper I added on top was a very thin wrapper. Ecuadorian seco.


I would be interested to see how they burn/taste with the added wrapper. Let us know when you smoke em.


----------



## Randy956

Arron, those "reworks" look great! Good job, man!


----------



## ADRUNKK

blackrabbit said:


> I would be interested to see how they burn/taste with the added wrapper. Let us know when you smoke em.


Will do.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Arron, those "reworks" look great! Good job, man!


I messed up on one of the caps. I could have done better for sure, but I had a good buzz working. I had just come home from a celebration of life and I didn't pay really close attention to what I was doing. I was watching Youtube with the kids and rolling at the same time. I wanted to roll something but didn't want to start from scratch and ruin a bunch of leaf.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> I messed up on one of the caps. I could have done better for sure, but I had a good buzz working. I had just come home from a celebration of life and I didn't pay really close attention to what I was doing. I was watching Youtube with the kids and rolling at the same time. I wanted to roll something but didn't want to start from scratch and ruin a bunch of leaf.


You seem to have nailed the ends on those Ave Marias, nice job @ADRUNKK


----------



## Fusion

Mistake on the top roll with todays gars, got the wrapper inside out, what a dik, thats ok, ill be smoking that one lol


----------



## msmith1986

Stalking this thread makes me antsy for some home rolled again. I gotta get back to rolling soon. Haven't rolled and in over a year. I need to stop over at Lancaster Tobacco right across the river from me and see if they still have leaf from all the regions. Pretty big outfit these days supplying boutique brands, gotta find out if they'll still sell small amounts.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Stalking this thread makes me antsy for some home rolled again. I gotta get back to rolling soon. Haven't rolled and in over a year. I need to stop over at Lancaster Tobacco right across the river from me and see if they still have leaf from all the regions. Pretty big outfit these days supplying boutique brands, gotta find out if they'll still sell small amounts.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Well please do that and let us know if they do, not many choices for home rollers out there


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Well please do that and let us know if they do, not many choices for home rollers out there


I should be on that side of the river in the next few weeks. I will let you guys know.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Rolled yesterday, nice smoke


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Honestly, how do you guys learn to do this? I've watched rollers at events and it looks like Sorcery to me!


----------



## ADRUNKK

SoCal Gunner said:


> Honestly, how do you guys learn to do this? I've watched rollers at events and it looks like Sorcery to me!


The first five are confusing. After that it's just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Maxwellsays

Oh boy, here we go... I'm really considering getting into rolling my own!


----------



## ADRUNKK

SoCal Gunner said:


> Honestly, how do you guys learn to do this? I've watched rollers at events and it looks like Sorcery to me!


I found this very informative.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cigarrollers/comments/3tcb96

There's another forum I won't mention but they have some really good rollers on there with their own video's, look up Bliss cigar co on YouTube.


----------



## Randy956

Rolled tonight for a mild full body smoke

Forget about making a Padron 64. 
Home rolled are as different as a Padron is to a Drew Estate #9 as to an opus x

They can be dog shit or great. You have to play with blends to see what you like

There are plenty of blends posted and they are really good.

Here's mine from this evening:


----------



## Randy956

I've trashed many a stick trying out different leaf. Not so bad, each is a learning experience and I don't regret any of it. 
You can make a cigar as strong or as mild as you like. 

Keep in mind, the Oliva, Padrons and other big makers own their own farms so they can grow exactly what they need. Home rollers don't have that advantage.


----------



## langos

I've seen your leaf stash Randy. your doing plenty good.


----------



## GOT14U

All you guys are way cool. Can't wait to try this....just need a bit more time! Love this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

One thing I came to realize last night is how much time is actually spent prepping everything to roll your own cigars. I spent 3-4 hours Tuesday night sorting through my wrappers and binders, picking out the perfect leaves, casing them, and separating them into their own labeled bags. 24 hours later (last night) when my binder and wrapper is cased to my liking I separated the main veins from the leaves and then put them back in their baggies while I sorted through my ligero, viso, seco and take their main veins out. I've spent 8 hours the last 2 nights and haven't rolled a single stick. Sometimes I just want to roll 5 or 6 cigars but if my leaf isn't prepped that's not gonna happen, at least for my noob rolling techniques. Maybe you other rollers do it differently but I cant just pick up my cooler of whole leaves unprepped and roll a good looking cigar. Here's the pile of sticks I accumulated last night. I have enough binder and casing to do about 30 s, and enough ligero, viso, seco to do about 45 to 50.


----------



## Randy956

Very true. I spend a lot of time prepping, too. However, I don't remove the main stem in the ligero, viso nor seco leaf. There's a lot of flavor in the stem and also nic. I simply use the main stem as a point for rolling. When using a whole leaf (as I often to) I fold the leaf in two, roughly in half and use the stem as the start of rolling the tube.

I do take a lot of time to prep the wrapper and a little less time prepping the binder. Plastic bins serve me well to keep the leaf in both prepped and whole leaf. It's easier for me to keep track of the different leaf. I label the outside of each plastic bin then stack them on a shelf in the basement.



ADRUNKK said:


> One thing I came to realize last night is how much time is actually spent prepping everything to roll your own cigars. I spent 3-4 hours Tuesday night sorting through my wrappers and binders, picking out the perfect leaves, casing them, and separating them into their own labeled bags. 24 hours later (last night) when my binder and wrapper is cased to my liking I separated the main veins from the leaves and then put them back in their baggies while I sorted through my ligero, viso, seco and take their main veins out. I've spent 8 hours the last 2 nights and haven't rolled a single stick. Sometimes I just want to roll 5 or 6 cigars but if my leaf isn't prepped that's not gonna happen, at least for my noob rolling techniques. Maybe you other rollers do it differently but I cant just pick up my cooler of whole leaves unprepped and roll a good looking cigar. Here's the pile of sticks I accumulated last night. I have enough binder and casing to do about 30 s, and enough ligero, viso, seco to do about 45 to 50.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Very true. I spend a lot of time prepping, too. However, I don't remove the main stem in the ligero, viso nor seco leaf. There's a lot of flavor in the stem and also nic. I simply use the main stem as a point for rolling. When using a whole leaf (as I often to) I fold the leaf in two, roughly in half and use the stem as the start of rolling the tube.
> 
> I do take a lot of time to prep the wrapper and a little less time prepping the binder. Plastic bins serve me well to keep the leaf in both prepped and whole leaf. It's easier for me to keep track of the different leaf. I label the outside of each plastic bin then stack them on a shelf in the basement.


Good to hear another way of doing it. I've been obsessed with removing the stems. I've dissected my fair share of poorly performing cigars (mass produced) and I typically find straight up tree branches in there. It seems like the stem burns hotter and the burn line will run with the stem. I've had cigars that burn deeper on one side or wouldn't stop tunneling too and I always attributed that to burn running with a heavy vein. I'm probably wrong tho.

In an attempt to stop my home rollies from doing that I've been adamant about removing all the stems but maybe I'm wasting my time. I will experiment and roll a couple your way and give them a little fire.


----------



## Randy956

If's it's working for you then keep on keeping on.  
The stems in leaf I'm using are quite small and I've not noticed any burn issue whatsoever.


----------



## Fusion

Last nights rolls and the last of the Red Nose blend for now, time for a new blend


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Last nights rolls and the last of the Red Nose blend for now, time for a new blend


Damn that mold really does a good job. I got a little project I'm working on and I think I'm gonna need to use your mold. I was gonna newspaper them but that mold sure makes em look legit.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> Damn that mold really does a good job. I got a little project I'm working on and I think I'm gonna need to use your mold. I was gonna newspaper them but that mold sure makes em look legit.


You know where it is anytime you need it


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> You know where it is anytime you need it


Thanks! I'm half tempted to just ship @langos my prepped leaf and have him roll them for me.


----------



## langos

They wont be as good as if you did it to you. believe that.


----------



## langos

47 x 4 to 5.8 _Pfjsc_ , _HDRNCS , BrzlMF , Crio98V , _fillers. _DMNBNDR_ binder and, _Corojowrppr wrapper_


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


> 47 x 4 to 5.8 _Pfjsc_ , _HDRNCS , BrzlMF , Crio98V , _fillers. _DMNBNDR_ binder and, _Corojowrppr wrapper_


Oh my god!


----------



## msmith1986

langos said:


> 47 x 4 to 5.8 _Pfjsc_ , _HDRNCS , BrzlMF , Crio98V , _fillers. _DMNBNDR_ binder and, _Corojowrppr wrapper_


It's like looking at a little piece of heaven! #OMG

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

I hope one day mine get as good as @langos


----------



## ADRUNKK

I rolled 10 on Thursday and wrapped them Friday night. There's only 9 in this pic, but the 10th got it's wrapper shortly after this pic was taken. All freehand with newspaper for my mold. I'm getting more consistent with my bunching so I think I'll start using real cigar molds here soon.










I rolled up 10 more last night during the Sunday night game. Gonna put wrappers on them tonight.


----------



## Fusion

Just 4 for me over the weekend, slacking lol


----------



## langos

47 x 4.7 to 5.8 _Pfjsc_ , _HDRNCS , BrzlMF , Crio98V , _fillers. _DMNBNDR_ binder and, _Corojowrppr wrapper
















_


----------



## ADRUNKK

I took this picture specifically for @UBC03


----------



## Fusion

New Blend


----------



## bozoo

Fusion said:


> New Blend


With every single batch you're doing better and better. I'm impressed.


----------



## UBC03

ADRUNKK said:


> I took this picture specifically for @UBC03


Funny guy...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

4 today with not quite a pigtail, could be a "Fuse" cap, still very wet


----------



## jc389

Fusion said:


> 4 today with not quite a pigtail, could be a "Fuse" cap, still very wet


So once your done do you put them down at 65% or whatever your humi is, or do you slowly take them down over time?


----------



## Fusion

jc389 said:


> So once your done do you put them down at 65% or whatever your humi is, or do you slowly take them down over time?


Dry box for a week or so then into the Tup at 65% im told the longer the better, havn't been rolling long enough to get a real take on that part, its only the wrapper that is really wet, its much easier to wrap with a wet leaf, im told as you get more experienced your able to put the wrapper on much dryer.


----------



## Fusion

Taking advantage of this great weather here today sorting labels, a little smoke from nearby fires still lingering


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Taking advantage of this great weather here today sorting labels, a little smoke from nearby fires still lingering


I was almost ready to leave work today. I got a call from the miss about 8:00 this morning saying the Napa fire was 2 miles from Fairfield, and Fairfield was getting ready to get the evac call. I can't imagine the fire jumps 80, I think it'll head up those Berryessa hills and bypass us; but if I didn't have more online training to attend at work I think I would have headed home and started packing my crap up for a possible emergency evac. Fires are surrounding us dude!


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> Taking advantage of this great weather here today sorting labels, a little smoke from nearby fires still lingering


I think we use the same gar glue jars.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> I was almost ready to leave work today. I got a call from the miss about 8:00 this morning saying the Napa fire was 2 miles from Fairfield, and Fairfield was getting ready to get the evac call. I can't imagine the fire jumps 80, I think it'll head up those Berryessa hills and bypass us; but if I didn't have more online training to attend at work I think I would have headed home and started packing my crap up for a possible emergency evac. Fires are surrounding us dude!


From what i heard its still the other side of 80, close to Green Valley thats why they are saying Fairfield


----------



## ADRUNKK




----------



## ADRUNKK

The smoke is so thick in the air and it's raining black and gray ash. Wilderness fires just flat out stink, so I had to fire up a cigar to make it smell better for my neighbors. It's the least I could do.


----------



## ADRUNKK

@Fusion. We're gonna start seeing evacuation orders for Fairfield soon. It's mostly the Green Valley side.

One of my coworkers has a friend that works for FF FD. She showed me a text saying that Suisun FD had jurisdiction up until today, now FF FD is taking over since it's moving into Fairfield. Things are escalating majorly this morning. FF FD is shutting down and being moved to EOC to start help the evac orders for some of Fairfield.

I wasn't worried too much up to this point but I'm kinda thinking I might get a bug out bag packed up tonight. This wind is starting to pick up again so I'm curious where this thing is heading.


----------



## Randy956

Good luck Aaron! 
This fire is really bad, nothing to mess with.



ADRUNKK said:


> @Fusion. We're gonna start seeing evacuation orders for Fairfield soon. It's mostly the Green Valley side.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a friend that works for FF FD. She showed me a text saying that Suisun FD had jurisdiction up until today, now FF FD is taking over since it's moving into Fairfield. Things are escalating majorly this morning. FF FD is shutting down and being moved to EOC to start help the evac orders for some of Fairfield.
> 
> I wasn't worried too much up to this point but I'm kinda thinking I might get a bug out bag packed up tonight. This wind is starting to pick up again so I'm curious where this thing is heading.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ADRUNKK said:


> @Fusion. We're gonna start seeing evacuation orders for Fairfield soon. It's mostly the Green Valley side.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a friend that works for FF FD. She showed me a text saying that Suisun FD had jurisdiction up until today, now FF FD is taking over since it's moving into Fairfield. Things are escalating majorly this morning. FF FD is shutting down and being moved to EOC to start help the evac orders for some of Fairfield.
> 
> I wasn't worried too much up to this point but I'm kinda thinking I might get a bug out bag packed up tonight. This wind is starting to pick up again so I'm curious where this thing is heading.


Be safe out there. Take no chances.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> @*Fusion*. We're gonna start seeing evacuation orders for Fairfield soon. It's mostly the Green Valley side.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a friend that works for FF FD. She showed me a text saying that Suisun FD had jurisdiction up until today, now FF FD is taking over since it's moving into Fairfield. Things are escalating majorly this morning. FF FD is shutting down and being moved to EOC to start help the evac orders for some of Fairfield.
> 
> I wasn't worried too much up to this point but I'm kinda thinking I might get a bug out bag packed up tonight. This wind is starting to pick up again so I'm curious where this thing is heading.


Yea a bug out bag is probably in order, its thick smoke today here, ill be watching news and listening to radio, cheers @ADRUNKK


----------



## jc389

ADRUNKK said:


> @Fusion. We're gonna start seeing evacuation orders for Fairfield soon. It's mostly the Green Valley side.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a friend that works for FF FD. She showed me a text saying that Suisun FD had jurisdiction up until today, now FF FD is taking over since it's moving into Fairfield. Things are escalating majorly this morning. FF FD is shutting down and being moved to EOC to start help the evac orders for some of Fairfield.
> 
> I wasn't worried too much up to this point but I'm kinda thinking I might get a bug out bag packed up tonight. This wind is starting to pick up again so I'm curious where this thing is heading.


Definitely dont wait! I know the fires here are amazingly fast and by the time you think you start packing is really the time you should have left already... Good luck! Be safe!!!!!


----------



## langos

I am speechless watching the news.


----------



## ADRUNKK

We got 12 1/2 gallons of water and canned food just in case. Tonight after work I'll pack a bug out bag, but hopefully it doesn't make it to Colin's & my side of town. We live in a pretty non-rural area, but it's getting a little too close for comfort with these winds. 

FF FD basically said Napa FD had their head up their arse.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> We got 12 1/2 gallons of water and canned food just in case. Tonight after work I'll pack a bug out bag, but hopefully it doesn't make it to Colin's & my side of town. We live in a pretty non-rural area, but it's getting a little too close for comfort with these winds.
> 
> FF FD basically said Napa FD had their head up their arse.


Told the wife to get a bug out bag ready, 3 suit cases and 2 bags, jesus lol
I have 4 5 gallons of water and lots of food, should be ok, the smoke had gone from my area, wind picked up a little


----------



## Fusion

Wind died down, decided to roll a few outside


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Damn guys, be safe up there.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Wind died down, decided to roll a few outside


I've been wondering, what wrapper leaf are you using the most? The one I smoked of yours last week was wonderful. Hoping to smoke another one tonight or tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I've been wondering, what wrapper leaf are you using the most? The one I smoked of yours last week was wonderful. Hoping to smoke another one tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not sure which one you tried, if it had no band it was Mexican San Andreas wrapper, the ones with a band are Habano 2000 wrapper


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Not sure which one you tried, if it had no band it was Mexican San Andreas wrapper, the ones with a band are Habano 2000 wrapper


I don't remember. It tasted like it was probably habano.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I don't remember. It tasted like it was probably habano.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those are the only 2 i have tries up to now, im getting ready to make another order here shortly, will be trying a different one


----------



## ADRUNKK

Randy956 said:


> Good luck Aaron!
> This fire is really bad, nothing to mess with.


I think we're in the clear now. We still got fire around us but our local fire fighters are doing a great job of keeping it away from getting closer to town. The fire is spreading north and it looks like three individual fires are going to merge into one. So I wish our fellow Cali natives up north good luck. It looks like it can get really bad if not contained.









@Fusion I went to Winco yesterday and wholly crap was it a poor site up in the hills from that vantage point. Gray smoke so thick you couldn't see the mountains. Head that way next time you need to do some shopping for a good gut check.


----------



## langos

47 X *yada yada* _Pfjsc_ ,_ BrzlMF ,_ _HDRNCS , Crio98V , _*fillers*. _DMNBNDR_ and _BrzlMF _*binders* with, _Crio98_ / _Corojowrppr _*wrappers*


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> 47 X *yada yada* _Pfjsc_ ,_ BrzlMF ,_ _HDRNCS , Crio98V , _*fillers*. _DMNBNDR_ and _BrzlMF _*binders* with, _Crio98_ / _Corojowrppr _*wrappers*


As usual, very nice Marc


----------



## Fusion

Great weather to roll outside, 4 more just capped


----------



## Fusion

When i first started on this "quest" of rolling my own cigars i bought a Perfecto mold from ebay, then realized how difficult it is to produce a good cigar from it.
Yesterday i decided to give it a try, not to bad, the draw is tight, need to do a few more


----------



## Fusion

Another box going into long term storage, thats the 4th, i do keep a few of each separate to "test" now and then.


----------



## UBC03

Anyone heard from Randy?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Anyone heard from Randy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good question. Haven't seen him post in a while now that I think of it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Good question. Haven't seen him post in a while now that I think of it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I pmd him but no response..hope all is well and he's just busy.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> I pmd him but no response..hope all is well and he's just busy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No doubt!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

UBC03 said:


> Anyone heard from Randy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


He posted on another forum we use for rolling yesterday so i guess he is ok.


----------



## Fusion

This went into my Wineadore on 17th Aug with 19 others after being dry boxed for 10 days, great ash and burn line but still a little bitter after the first half, needs more time (or tossing out) we will see


----------



## langos




----------



## ADRUNKK

UBC03 said:


> Anyone heard from Randy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I text him every now and then. I'll shoot him a text shortly. I hope everything is okay, he did have a recent medical exam that had to be done.


----------



## ADRUNKK

He's doing okay, just very busy.

It's crazy how time gets away from you. I didn't realize the last time i touched base with him was almost a month ago. It just felt like the other day.


----------



## ras_oscar

For those of you that lay down your sticks to age before smoking, is the a :sweet spot" time that develops the best flavor or is it different for each blend?


----------



## Verdict

ras_oscar said:


> For those of you that lay down your sticks to age before smoking, is the a :sweet spot" time that develops the best flavor or is it different for each blend?


Different for different blends imho

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


> 47 X *yada yada* _Pfjsc_ ,_ BrzlMF ,_ _HDRNCS , Crio98V , _*fillers*. _DMNBNDR_ and _BrzlMF _*binders* with, _Crio98_ / _Corojowrppr _*wrappers*


Dude!!!!


----------



## langos

WABOOM said:


> Dude!!!!


47 X *yada yada* _Pfjsc_ ,_ BrzlMF ,_ _PABDR_ , _HDRNCS , Crio98V , _*fillers*. _Dom2_ and _BrzlMF _*binders* with, _Crio98_ / _Corojowrppr _*wrappers*


----------



## Randy956

I'm alive and well. Crazy busy with work and home. I'm learning a new programming language, Visual C++. I used to use C quite a bit (> 10 years ago) so it's an uphill climb.

Anyway, I do get a chance to roll 4 or 5 now and again. Not often, though.

Things will let up very shortly, after I get this programming thing finished. I only need to learn enough to get the job done. 

Thanks for asking!!

Ahhh, the medical thing. I've got a bone protruding into my left maxillary sinus that causes pain. first thought was it was cancerous, it's not. I'm not sure I want to have it fixed. Barb said just get it done. It ain't her nose that's involved, easy for her to say. 

Docs think the protruding thing is from a previous surgery, but who knows..


----------



## Olecharlie

The last time I rolled my own was in the late 60’s .... The same time I remember the word bogart!


----------



## langos

All together now.


----------



## Alrightdriver

langos said:


> All together now.


All together now
(All together now)

Those look awesome!! Sure you aren't a professional roller?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Alrightdriver said:


> All together now
> (All together now)
> 
> Those look awesome!! Sure you aren't a professional roller?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Define professional roller.


----------



## TCstr8

So when are all you self rollers gonna offer a 5er for us regular folks to buy?????

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

langos said:


> Define professional roller.


Meaning you roll for a living lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Alrightdriver said:


> Meaning you roll for a living lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Then not a professional roller.


----------



## langos

...just a couple more


----------



## _stormin_

Damn Langos, those keep looking better and better. Honestly, I feel like if you're doing anything else as a profession that's not being a Torcedor with your own small cigar company (short of saving baby endangered seals with rare cancers), you're missing out!!!


----------



## Joe Sticks

Your guys DIY rolls look great !

Can I get on your Christmas gift list ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

4 54 rg sticks for the resting box


----------



## ras_oscar

Randy956 said:


> 4 54 rg sticks for the resting box


 That's a nice looking wrapper. Which leaf is it?


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


> All together now.


Impressive...


----------



## Randy956

ras_oscar said:


> That's a nice looking wrapper. Which leaf is it?


Mexican San Andrés wrapper. Good stuff!

These are 4 hastily made rolls which is why the don't look great. Sometimes I take the time to make them look nice, other times I just want to make a cigar to enjoy later.
When they were wrapped, it was late and I was pretty tired.

It's an interesting blend that kind of moves around as it's smoked. I'm hoping with some age on them they are even better. Sometimes ya never know. Some of my first rolls are just now coming of age. A few were total crap right off of the table. Now at 3+ months I'm really amazed how they've settled down and smoothed out. I'm glad I didn't toss them out.


----------



## Randy956

WABOOM said:


> Impressive...


He is a master cigar artisan, that langos.
I've never had one of his cigars, but they sure do look nice.


----------



## langos

..one more 54x6.2


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


> ..one more 54x6.2


Jeez... Thats amazing!


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> ...just a couple more


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

A few new rolls​


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> A few new rolls​


Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

6 home rollers on another forum are doing a blend test of each others cigars, im the novice of the bunch, here is a pic of 2 each from the 5 others. At least now i know where to aim for, have a ways to go yet


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> 6 home rollers on another forum are doing a blend test of each others cigars, im the novice of the bunch, here is a pic of 2 each from the 5 others. At least now i know where to aim for, have a ways to go yet


Wow! Those look amazing. The 2 I've smoked of yours so far are constructed great, and have good draw and burn. If all you're worried about is the wrapper looking nice like theirs, you're golden bro, you have all the other important stuff figured out already.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded

Leaf Only is way too expensive...you can get factory second boxes of already rolled premium cigars for what they are asking.

Maybe for a fun hobby it's great. But to make a premium smoke, you've got to use premium product. Leaf only is merely buying bulk tobacco and selling it an inflated cost...a highly inflated cost. Wholesale prices on leaves/binders etc...

40$ for a pound? Considering they likely paid forty cents a pound in bulk...I'd say it's a bit of a rip off.


----------



## Fusion

BudgetMinded said:


> Leaf Only is way too expensive...you can get factory second boxes of already rolled premium cigars for what they are asking.
> 
> Maybe for a fun hobby it's great. But to make a premium smoke, you've got to use premium product. Leaf only is merely buying bulk tobacco and selling it an inflated cost...a highly inflated cost. Wholesale prices on leaves/binders etc...
> 
> 40$ for a pound? Considering they likely paid forty cents a pound in bulk...I'd say it's a bit of a rip off.


I'm pretty sure no one is doing it to save money, it's a hobby and like most hobbies it's done for thr pleasure of being able to create something.
40$ a pound isn't the highest costing leaf, some of the wrapper leaf is 70$, sure Lo and WLT are making money, wouldn't be in business long if they weren't, don't see the point of your post, stating the obvious.

Now if you posted that you can buy the bulk tobacco and sell it to us cheaper, well that would be of interest.


----------



## langos

Your pretty sure? come on man.. you should know better then that by now. nothing about that is right. get a grip. btw, how many $70 lbs can you find?


----------



## Randy956

BudgetMinded said:


> Leaf Only is way too expensive...you can get factory second boxes of already rolled premium cigars for what they are asking.
> 
> Maybe for a fun hobby it's great. But to make a premium smoke, you've got to use premium product. Leaf only is merely buying bulk tobacco and selling it an inflated cost...a highly inflated cost. Wholesale prices on leaves/binders etc...
> 
> 40$ for a pound? Considering they likely paid forty cents a pound in bulk...I'd say it's a bit of a rip off.


Thank you for your input.

Please tell us how you come to poses such knowledge.


----------



## UBC03

The whole thing is that yunz guys roll your own for the enjoyment and sense of accomplishment when you fire up your own smoke. It's not like rolling your own cigarettes to save money. 

I've seen the finished product. Yunz guys do great work.. You show more patience than I could ever hope.

So continue to show that patient side in this thread..( I'd do a smiley face thingy but tapatalk got rid of em.)

Thanks guys,
Dino

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler

Just wanted to mention that I always enjoy popping by this thread to see what you gentlemen have rolled lately. I’m frequently amazed at what you’ve rolled.

I smoke mostly custom rolls these days, and many of your cigars look like the “named” Cuban rollers.

As for someone piping in with a critique of the price of leaf, all I can say is that I shudder at the per pound price of the cigars I smoke...


----------



## langos

Relax you all. $40 is a nice, maybe just a little high average price for me I think.


----------



## Randy956

bpegler said:


> Just wanted to mention that I always enjoy popping by this thread to see what you gentlemen have rolled lately. I'm frequently amazed at what you've rolled.
> 
> I smoke mostly custom rolls these days, and many of your cigars look like the "named" Cuban rollers.
> 
> As for someone piping in with a critique of the price of leaf, all I can say is that I shudder at the per pound price of the cigars I smoke...


Funny you mention that. If I had a box of commercial stix I'd weigh them to find out the price per pound.

Not to start a war with the penny-saver guy but let me explain a little from my experience with home made cigars.

I can roll a box premium cigars for much less than the cost of a purchased box. Let me explain.

JR cigar (known for knock-offs) has many cigars in their line that purport to be just like an original. They get close, but to use a phrase, "no cigar." Only Drew Estate, Davidoff, Padron, Fuente to name a few can make the originals of what they are known for. They own the farm, the processing and all that goes into their leaf.

Those cigars are as different from one another as a home rolled cigar is. A home rolled cigar is different yet not intended to be an imitation of one of the premium brands listed above, nor any other brand. A home rolled cigar can be total crap, or completely as good as any premium cigar out there. A home made cigar is as different from the commercial cigars just as a Opus-X is different from a Padron 64. One isn't "better" than another, just different.

It's true that I have a lot of money invested in a variety of cigar leaf. Many of those leafs I won't purchase again. It's fun to experiment with all the different combinations of leaf. However, once a blend is found to be terrific, and there are many home-rolls that are terrific, then it's pretty low cost to make a box or more of that blend.

As mentioned, most of us don't home-roll to save money, we do it because it's really fun and interesting. It's interesting to discover different flavor profiles that can be had by changing leaf ratio, or which leaf works well with other leaf. I've also learned which leaf the commercial folks use in their cigars to produce certain flavors. I have no intention of duplicating those blends, however.

If I want a Liga #9, then that's one I'll get. If I want a Padron 64, I'll have to buy one.

The upshot, (for me anyway) is that I can make a cigar that will stand up to any premium blend. It's simply different and not in a bad way.

Incidentally, I hope Leaf Only, and Whole Leaf Tobacco are making a profit on what they sell. After-all, that's why they are in business.

I hope this helps folks understand why some of us like to make our own cigars. It's FUN!


----------



## langos

That was real solid Randy.


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> Your pretty sure? come on man.. you should know better then that by now. nothing about that is right. get a grip. btw, how many $70 lbs can you find?


LO has 3, $74.99, $79.99 and $86.99


----------



## SurfnSafari

Rolling Cigars right is a skill that like most skill takes years to of rolling to get it right. I had a chance to try and roll a Cigar once, it was obvious that being a Cigar roll was not in my future. I turns some good leaves in to something no one would call a Cigar. The experts show me how do do it got a good laught at my first, and last attempt.


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> LO has 3, $74.99, $79.99 and $86.99


not today..


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> not today..


LMAO no but it will be back to those prices tomorrow when the sale ends:grin2:


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> LMAO no but it will be back to those prices tomorrow when the sale ends:grin2:


thats where the lowest pries can be found as well as variety for sure.


----------



## langos




----------



## ADRUNKK

Finally got my first cigar mold coming. 48 rg. I designed it up in Solidworks myself and had it 3d printed. It's made out of something called Ultem 1010, they said it's their higher end material rated for composite tooling and aerospace applications but it's also food grade certified. I don't have it in hand but this is the pictures they sent me. Now i just need to find time to get back to rolling again. I've been far too busy lately.


----------



## Fusion

That looks great @ADRUNKK

Been trying a new blend and making them longer than my usual 4 1/2 to 5" Getting there


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> That looks great @*ADRUNKK*
> 
> Been trying a new blend and making them longer than my usual 4 1/2 to 5" Getting there


Looking good! I really need to get back to rolling. Work and normal life have been too hectic lately, with Xmas coming up I doubt I'll find time soon.

The cigars I have rolled still aren't ready to smoke yet. I must have been rolling them way to wet. I had to try one the other day so I tried Randy's trick of microwaving it 10 seconds at a time and blowing the steam out. I got to say it was a damn tasty stick. Now if the other cigars would just hurry up and get acclimated already. This cigar game is definitely not one for an impatient fella.



















I've resorted to using different colors of yarn to differentiate between different blends. I have those printable bands but haven't had the time to get in there and design them up. One day tho, one day....


----------



## langos

ADRUNKK said:


> ...
> 
> The cigars I have rolled still aren't ready to smoke yet. I must have been rolling them way to wet. I had to try one the other day so I tried Randy's trick of microwaving it 10 seconds at a time and blowing the steam out. I got to say it was a damn tasty stick. Now if the other cigars would just hurry up and get acclimated already. This cigar game is definitely not one for an impatient fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've resorted to using different colors of yarn to differentiate between different blends. I have those printable bands but haven't had the time to get in there and design them up. One day tho, one day....


It will help if you let the bound bunches dry a bit before putting the wrapper on. Better yet, being careful to have optimum moister content before assembly.

That sure looks like it's burning right.


----------



## Randy956

Not pretty but really good!


----------



## WABOOM

Randy956 said:


> Not pretty but really good!


They look like Toscanos.


----------



## Mike2147

I have much admiration for you fellas... I don't have the time for such an endeavor. Very nice work everyone, keep it up!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Got some decent wrapper from a brother on another forum, Connecticut from Fx Smith cigar co, kind of fragile but quite nice to work with.


----------



## Fusion

Rolled a few yesterday, getting set up to put the FX Smith Conn wrapper on them


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Rolled a few yesterday, getting set up to put the FX Smith Conn wrapper on them


This reminds me I have a couple more of your home rolled I need to fire up soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ras_oscar

Randy956 said:


> Funny you mention that. If I had a box of commercial stix I'd weigh them to find out the price per pound.
> 
> Not to start a war with the penny-saver guy but let me explain a little from my experience with home made cigars.
> 
> I can roll a box premium cigars for much less than the cost of a purchased box. Let me explain.
> 
> JR cigar (known for knock-offs) has many cigars in their line that purport to be just like an original. They get close, but to use a phrase, "no cigar." Only Drew Estate, Davidoff, Padron, Fuente to name a few can make the originals of what they are known for. They own the farm, the processing and all that goes into their leaf.
> 
> Those cigars are as different from one another as a home rolled cigar is. A home rolled cigar is different yet not intended to be an imitation of one of the premium brands listed above, nor any other brand. A home rolled cigar can be total crap, or completely as good as any premium cigar out there. A home made cigar is as different from the commercial cigars just as a Opus-X is different from a Padron 64. One isn't "better" than another, just different.
> 
> It's true that I have a lot of money invested in a variety of cigar leaf. Many of those leafs I won't purchase again. It's fun to experiment with all the different combinations of leaf. However, once a blend is found to be terrific, and there are many home-rolls that are terrific, then it's pretty low cost to make a box or more of that blend.
> 
> As mentioned, most of us don't home-roll to save money, we do it because it's really fun and interesting. It's interesting to discover different flavor profiles that can be had by changing leaf ratio, or which leaf works well with other leaf. I've also learned which leaf the commercial folks use in their cigars to produce certain flavors. I have no intention of duplicating those blends, however.
> 
> If I want a Liga #9, then that's one I'll get. If I want a Padron 64, I'll have to buy one.
> 
> The upshot, (for me anyway) is that I can make a cigar that will stand up to any premium blend. It's simply different and not in a bad way.
> 
> Incidentally, I hope Leaf Only, and Whole Leaf Tobacco are making a profit on what they sell. After-all, that's why they are in business.
> 
> I hope this helps folks understand why some of us like to make our own cigars. It's FUN!


Plus, the "$70" leaf is most likely wrapper. Wrapper is thinner, so you get more leaves per pound. One generally goes through a lot more filler than binder or wrapper.


----------



## ras_oscar

langos said:


> It will help if you let the bound bunches dry a bit before putting the wrapper on. Better yet, being careful to have optimum moister content before assembly.
> 
> That sure looks like it's burning right.


 I usually put my dolls in the mold and press them under a keg of beer 24 hours. When they come out of the press they are quite dry on the surface. In fact, the flag that hang out the end of the mold will dissolve to dust if I don't handle it gently. I'm using a plastic mold, so there is no absorption into the mold material going on.


----------



## langos

I will rotate the first time in as soon as 2 minutes. it really helps to get the first crease out well. there after they'll get turned no less then at 20 minute intervals for at least 3 more times then, I'll increase it to more then an hour or 2. a lot of times I'll go over night also.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Rolled a few yesterday, getting set up to put the FX Smith Conn wrapper on them


That looks like the exact trim at the factory before wrappers are rolled. Does this guy live near me? F.X. Smith is a mile or so from my house. 
Possibly related: The F.X. Smith factory closed a few weeks ago and they sent all the rolling machines to the Dom Rep. Maybe they didn't want to move certain stuff and your guy got a deal?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Rolled a few yesterday, getting set up to put the FX Smith Conn wrapper on them


Oh s**t seeing my cap cutter in the background I realized I completely dropped the ball on making some for your buddy on the "other" forum. Does he still want that? If so I can still do that for him. Tell him I sincerely apologize; time and my memory got away from me. I blame it on all the concussions I had in my youth.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> Oh s**t seeing my cap cutter in the background I realized I completely dropped the ball on making some for your buddy on the "other" forum. Does he still want that? If so I can still do that for him. Tell him I sincerely apologize; time and my memory got away from me. I blame it on all the concussions I had in my youth.


Lol well he hasnt mentioned it but im sure he would still like them if you get a chance


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> That looks like the exact trim at the factory before wrappers are rolled. Does this guy live near me? F.X. Smith is a mile or so from my house.
> Possibly related: The F.X. Smith factory closed a few weeks ago and they sent all the rolling machines to the Dom Rep. Maybe they didn't want to move certain stuff and your guy got a deal?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


He works for them, or did, he never mentioned them closing, ill have to ask him, they came as a full leaf, i trimmed and cased them.


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> He works for them, or did, he never mentioned them closing, ill have to ask him, they came as a full leaf, i trimmed and cased them.


I told him you were talking about him. I thought he was on this forum.


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> I told him you were talking about him. I thought he was on this forum.


He is, quite a while ago he was talking about FX Smith cigars, few of us bought samplers from them, cant remember his nic here


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> He is, quite a while ago he was talking about FX Smith cigars, few of us bought samplers from them, cant remember his nic here


He seemed to fall asleep on line @ FTT.. you are correct he is here. same user name. why am I so lazy sometimes?


----------



## Randy956

I should keep better records!

Tight pack, perfect draw and burn, lots of delicious smoke yet I have no clue as to the blend. Don't do what I did. Label anything you roll and keep good records.


----------



## langos

47 RG X *yada yada *with _HDRNCS_ ,_ BrzlMF ,_ _Crio98V_ , _PClgro_ , _Crio98S , _*fillers*. _Dom2_ and _PABDR _*binders* with, _Crio98_ / _Corojowrppr _*wrappers*


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> 47 RG X *yada yada *with _HDRNCS_ ,_ BrzlMF ,_ _Crio98V_ , _PClgro_ , _Crio98S , _*fillers*. _Dom2_ and _PABDR _*binders* with, _Crio98_ / _Corojowrppr _*wrappers*


Very nice as usual Marc:thumb:


----------



## cvrle1

I have to say as a noob to cigars in general, masterpieces shown in this thread are amazing. I would love to try rolling one day, but have no idea where to even start. Right now I am thinking tools cost a lot of $, and that I would need a lot of space for something like this, which I dont really have. Not to mention, no idea if I would have patience to do this properly.

Hope to see more updates here, as I love seeing pics of what others have made


----------



## Fusion

The longest iv made so far, 6 7/8 x 47 with FX Smith Connecticut wrapper


----------



## bozoo

I know there's a separate thread for deals and offers but I guess this one fits here better. Just in case anybody needs molds, CI has an interesting offer. They say they've been used but at least they are cheap.

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/p/Authentic-Cigar-Molds/2009714/


----------



## Randy956

Might have to roll some new year cigars today.


----------



## langos

Fillers: Criollo / Piloto seco, Piloto / San Vicente viso. Binder: San Vicente. Wrappers: Criollo / Corojo / Habano


----------



## WABOOM

Exquisite


----------



## Fusion

Dang Marc, they look delicious


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Some new wrapper, getting it ready (cased) to wrap some tomorrow.
Its Aged QB-52 Fronto Wrapper (dark) the veins look a bit thick so we will see how it goes


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Red blend from September


----------



## langos

56 RG X yada yada; Peru carrotte , Pfjsc , HDRNCS , Crio98V , Nicaragua Habano Seco , fillers with Nicaragua Habano Seco binder with, Crio98 / Corojowrppr wrappers.

And, BrzlMF , CRJVisoa , Crio98V , Crio98S fillers with, Crio98S / San Andreas binders with, Crio98 / Corojowrppr wrappers.

And, Mata Norte , BrzlMF , Crio98V fillers with, San Andreas / Dom2 binders with, Ecuador Cuban Seed Wrapper 2010


----------



## ADRUNKK

My leaf order came in yesterday. I didn't get a chance to inspect it or go through it yet but I have a lot of rolling ahead of me. 26 pounds of glory.


----------



## Fusion

First time making a 60RG


----------



## Randy956

Looking good


----------



## langos

Puro Cibao


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


> Puro Cibao


Man... I dont hardly have words. You're good!!!


----------



## UBC03

Yunz guys are turnin into pro rollers.. Great job

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

40 X 5-ish , 0.25 Cibao Criollo ligero / 0.25 Cibao Corojo ligero , 0.5 Cibao Corojo Viso / 0.5 Piloto Cubano Viso Fillers. 0.75 Dom Seco Binders. Corojo Oscuro Wrappers.


----------



## Tuckerjack

If anyone wants to sell me a few, I’d love to sample some!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

When i was in Reno in December, i bought this Tuck Cutter from Marvin Ruiz (Ruiz Cigars) not new but he serviced it while i had one of his Customs in his store/Lounge, forgot to show it to you guys


----------



## langos

ADRUNKK said:


> My leaf order came in yesterday. I didn't get a chance to inspect it or go through it yet but I have a lot of rolling ahead of me. 26 pounds of glory.


thinking of you..


----------



## ADRUNKK

langos said:


> thinking of you..


Thanks! Your sticks have been looking great as usual. I haven't actually had a chance to roll anything in the last couple weeks. Work's been hectic and i found a new hobby/investment opportunity that's been eating up all my "free" time. I've jumped feet first in the crypto currency game. I wanted to get into Bitcoin 3-4 years ago when I heard Andreas Antonopoulos on Joe Rogan's podcast (JRE episode 446) but it proved too difficult for me or maybe I was just a lazy f**k. I couldn't even imagine what financial shape I would be in now if I would have invested then and sold when Bitcoin hit $19,000 a month and a half ago. Now I'm spending all my time researching all the Altcoins trying to hit that 10,000% + gain. Been looking into Ripple, Monero, Stellar, Waves, Neo, GameCredits, Dash, Bitshares, etc...... Too many to research, but when I get my money all spread out I'll relax a little and get back to rolling smokes. I have a real addictive personality, when i dedicate my time to something it's 100%.


----------



## langos

ADRUNKK said:


> Thanks! Your sticks have been looking great as usual. I haven't actually had a chance to roll anything in the last couple weeks. Work's been hectic and i found a new hobby/investment opportunity that's been eating up all my "free" time. I've jumped feet first in the crypto currency game. I wanted to get into Bitcoin 3-4 years ago when I heard Andreas Antonopoulos on Joe Rogan's podcast (JRE episode 446) but it proved too difficult for me or maybe I was just a lazy f**k. I couldn't even imagine what financial shape I would be in now if I would have invested then and sold when Bitcoin hit $19,000 a month and a half ago. Now I'm spending all my time researching all the Altcoins trying to hit that 10,000% + gain. Been looking into Ripple, Monero, Stellar, Waves, Neo, GameCredits, Dash, Bitshares, etc...... Too many to research, but when I get my money all spread out I'll relax a little and get back to rolling smokes. I have a real addictive personality, when i dedicate my time to something it's 100%.


When you all stop enjoying my posting, I'll stop posting them. I hope its inspiring for you all.
no hurrys.. I don't think I'm alone by saying I'm looking forward to your progress. It sure sounds like your a good candidate with all that you've got going. best wishes with that. just wanted to say, thinking of you..


----------



## langos




----------



## Randy956

Marc, about how many do you roll in a week?


----------



## langos

I have been rolling a lot. had to take a quick look back. about 100 this month.


----------



## Randy956

langos said:


> I have been rolling a lot. had to take a quick look back. about 100 this month.


You must have a huge stockpile of cigars. 
Good for you.


----------



## Matfam1

Maybe a dumb question; but how long after they are rolled before they are smokable?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Matfam1 said:


> Maybe a dumb question; but how long after they are rolled before they are smokable?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not a dumb question at all

Depending on what you like and the leaf blend, they are good as soon as they are rolled. Naturally with at least a month and more they get better. They smooth out.

Some folks prefer them fresh rolled because they have an "edge" to them.

At six months however, they start to really develop nuance not detectable earlier.


----------



## Randy956

This one is about a month or two old and is starting do develop into a great cigar.

I should have waited to smoke it but I couldn't wait.


----------



## Matfam1

Randy956 said:


> This one is about a month or two old and is starting do develop into a great cigar.
> 
> I should have waited to smoke it but I couldn't wait.


That's pretty cool though....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Almost no pepper, nice chocolate and sweetness, nice rich tobacco flavor. 
Wish I knew what leaf I used. I didn’t log this one. Damn!


----------



## Randy956




----------



## Randy956




----------



## Matfam1

Yeah, someday maybe... they look amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

My first attempt at hand-rolling. Pretty rough and moist at the moment. Hopefully it smokes though.


----------



## Fusion

eliot said:


> My first attempt at hand-rolling. Pretty rough and moist at the moment. Hopefully it smokes though.


Looks a lot better than my first one great job, hope you keep it up, leave it for a while to dry out


----------



## langos




----------



## ras_oscar

langos said:


>


 I'm trying to understand why anyone would go to the time and trouble of conditioning leaf, and only roll 1 stick?


----------



## langos

ras_oscar said:


> I'm trying to understand why anyone would go to the time and trouble of conditioning leaf, and only roll 1 stick?


It's a new mold I wanted to try. ...there is always leaf close to ready here.

This is where your headed eventually.


----------



## Randy956

ras_oscar said:


> I'm trying to understand why anyone would go to the time and trouble of conditioning leaf, and only roll 1 stick?


Why not? Perhaps the leaf is conditioned and ready to go?
Incidentally, why would that concern you?


----------



## langos

These molds were manufactured. My best guess is that the idea was a mobile version?


----------



## Fusion

Wrapping the 60RG rolls from yesterdays rolling session, Wrapper is Aged QB-52 Fronto, its a little on the thick side but nice to work with


----------



## ras_oscar

langos said:


> It's a new mold I wanted to try. ...there is always leaf close to ready here.
> 
> This is where your headed eventually.


 Forgive me, I stated my question badly. I was not questioning your motives, but rather the motives of the person that made the mold you pictured, which in the picture appears to be an antique. Do you think the mold was made for personal use of a farmer that wanted to roll one up to smoke in the evening? Or perhaps carried by a tobacco purchaser to sample a bale before purchase?


----------



## langos

ras_oscar said:


> Forgive me, I stated my question badly. I was not questioning your motives, but rather the motives of the person that made the mold you pictured, which in the picture appears to be an antique. Do you think the mold was made for personal use of a farmer that wanted to roll one up to smoke in the evening? Or perhaps carried by a tobacco purchaser to sample a bale before purchase?


I understood you and agree. There are different sizes of these that have come available. These molds were manufactured. My best guess is that the idea was a mobile version?


----------



## Fusion

This 3 1/2 x 60 Nub rolled a few days ago, its small because it had a soft spot and i cut it out, binder and wrapper are Aged Fronto, im liking it.


----------



## bozoo

And what is Fronto, by the way?


----------



## ADRUNKK

bozoo said:


> And what is Fronto, by the way?


My "buddies" roll blunts with Fronto leaf.

I had one of Fusion's 60 rg's the other day. If the one he gave me had fronto as the wrapper then I might have to get me some. It was tasty and smooth.


----------



## langos

bozoo said:


> And what is Fronto, by the way?


While not seen as a industry standard term, "they appreciate the deep bold and potent smoke of the fronto, when broken down and smoked in a pipe, or rolled up in a paper. Fronto is also recognized as grabba and fanta. Fronto originally comes from the word Fanta, which was a term initially used in Jamaican culture."

"Grabba leaf is a way of smoking fronto leaf. There are certain varieties of fronto leaf that are darker and have bold qualities. These are the kinds of leaves that are preferred by grabba smokers. Grabba leaf is when the fronto leaf is broken down into bits or strips and added to other smoking material."

Said "other smoking material" meaning ganja.


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Yesterdays Rolls, caps are getting better


----------



## cvrle1

Hello everyone. I have purchased a really neat looking cigar mold, and have a quick question. What is the easiest way to find out ring size of the mold? How can I measure it properly? Stupid question I know, but figured i will ask regardless.

Dimensions are 22" L x 5 1/4" W

I dont plan on trying to roll my own for now, but perhaps in the future, who knows. For now it is just a cool looking accessory.

Thanks!


----------



## Fusion

Try putting different RG cigars into it, if its 5 1/4 wide its prolly ?x5, looks kinda 44 to 46 ish lol try something with a 46 RG first and go from there


----------



## langos

cvrle1 said:


> Hello everyone. I have purchased a really neat looking cigar mold, and have a quick question. What is the easiest way to find out ring size of the mold? How can I measure it properly? Stupid question I know, but figured i will ask regardless.
> 
> Dimensions are 22" L x 5 1/4" W
> 
> I dont plan on trying to roll my own for now, but perhaps in the future, who knows. For now it is just a cool looking accessory.
> 
> Thanks!


Use a micrometer. Looks like a 46.


----------



## msmith1986

langos said:


> Use a micrometer. Looks like a 46.


You beat me to it, lol. I tell people who ask, RG is 64th's of an inch. So a 32RG is 1/2" dia, 64 is 1".

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## cvrle1

Man, those cigars are like work of art!


----------



## Fusion

4 more in the mold today, i may wrap them later but probably tomorrow


----------



## Fusion

Yesterdays rolls wrapped


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Yesterdays rolls wrapped


Looking good!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## Maxwellsays

Man these all look great! 

...I don't need another expensive hobby, I don't need another expensive hobby...


----------



## Fusion

Maxwellsays said:


> Man these all look great!
> 
> ...I don't need another expensive hobby, I don't need another expensive hobby...


But its not expensive :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

Caps getting better


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> Caps getting better


Looking good.

Rolling party at your house on Saturday. I verified last night that Ponce will be joining us. I cant wait to get him addicted to rolling too.


----------



## Fusion

ADRUNKK said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Rolling party at your house on Saturday. I verified last night that Ponce will be joining us. I cant wait to get him addicted to rolling too.


Sounds good


----------



## Matfam1

Fusion said:


> Wrapping the 60RG rolls from yesterdays rolling session, Wrapper is Aged QB-52 Fronto, its a little on the thick side but nice to work with


Your cigars look amazing. I've read nothing but good about them, particularly the pink noses...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jvnshr

Fusion said:


> Caps getting better


Wow! Amazing skills.


----------



## Fusion

Matfam1 said:


> Your cigars look amazing. I've read nothing but good about them, particularly the pink noses...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, everyone seems to like the Pink, im gona have to re order some of the leaves to make more of them


----------



## Randy956

​


Fusion said:


> Sounds good


Maybe we could trade some sticks. I'll send you some of my rolls, you smoke em, and let me know what you think.. what you like and don't like.

I'll do the same with some of yours.


----------



## Fusion

Randy956 said:


> Maybe we could trade some sticks. I'll send you some of my rolls, you smoke em, and let me know what you think.. what you like and don't like.
> 
> I'll do the same with some of yours.


I can do that Randy but we will have to wait a while, im short, been slacking on the rolling and giving/swapping too many.


----------



## Fusion

10 More of the Fusion #15 62RG rolls, Fronto binder and wrapper, its thick leaf so not so smooth a finish (thats my excuse lol) All spoken for im afraid.


----------



## langos




----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> 10 More of the Fusion #15 62RG rolls, Fronto binder and wrapper, its thick leaf so not so smooth a finish (thats my excuse lol) All spoken for im afraid.


Generally, that's how mine are finished. An open tip-end. I've been trying to taper the tip and then use a flag or a band of leaf to hold the tip from unraveling.
Those are looking good!


----------



## Fusion

Randy956 said:


> Generally, that's how mine are finished. An open tip-end. I've been trying to taper the tip and then use a flag or a band of leaf to hold the tip from unraveling.
> Those are looking good!


Oh they are capped on the other end, thats the ugly end lol


----------



## BigPuffer

Fusion said:


> 10 More of the Fusion #15 62RG rolls, Fronto binder and wrapper, its thick leaf so not so smooth a finish (thats my excuse lol) All spoken for im afraid.


Bruhh, let me know when you roll some more and what you want in exchange for some.


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

These are 46RG Fusion #16, there are 1 or 2 out there already, no feedback on them yet, ordered more leaf for the Pink and the Yellow nose today


----------



## langos




----------



## bozoo

Fusion said:


> These are 46RG Fusion #16, there are 1 or 2 out there already, no feedback on them yet, ordered more leaf for the Pink and the Yellow nose today


They look absolutely amazing! Hopefully they taste as good as they look (wish I have a chance to try )


----------



## Fusion

Another batch of the Pink, should have enough to trade a few soon for those that have been interested^^^^^^^


----------



## Verdict

Fusion said:


> Another batch of the Pink, should have enough to trade a few soon for those that have been interested^^^^^^^


I love seeing the progress you've made. Keep up the good work!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## langos




----------



## Garlisk

This thread is so full of awesome I can't even stand it. I'm probably going to order some leaf next month...I have to try this!!


----------



## langos

48 X yada yada. cibao criollo ligaro, mata fina, piloto viso fillers. cibao seco, dom seco binders. corojo oscoro wrappers.


----------



## Garlisk

Last night I purchased the following leaf blends:
Azucarado Oscuro II 
Sabroso Medio II
Melodioso Cremosa 

I can't believe I threw out my pizza cutter last week cause I never use the darn thing! I have a kitchen knife that's got a pretty good belly in it I should be able to make work.
I also have an old cigar mold I found in my grandpops basement a few years back. I kept it as a collectible...never thought I might actually use it.

Slowly making my way through this entire thread. So cool to see where some of you started and where you're at now!


----------



## Fusion

Garlisk said:


> Last night I purchased the following leaf blends:
> Azucarado Oscuro II
> Sabroso Medio II
> Melodioso Cremosa
> 
> I can't believe I threw out my pizza cutter last week cause I never use the darn thing! I have a kitchen knife that's got a pretty good belly in it I should be able to make work.
> I also have an old cigar mold I found in my grandpops basement a few years back. I kept it as a collectible...never thought I might actually use it.
> 
> Slowly making my way through this entire thread. So cool to see where some of you started and where you're at now!


Welcome to home rolling
Can i ask where you purchased your leaf from?


----------



## Garlisk

I picked up the blends from WholeLeaf.com. Looked like the two major suppliers were them and leafonly, but WL had smaller kits which is gonna let me try more leaf variety...


----------



## Fusion

Garlisk said:


> Last night I purchased the following leaf blends:
> Azucarado Oscuro II
> Sabroso Medio II
> Melodioso Cremosa
> 
> I can't believe I threw out my pizza cutter last week cause I never use the darn thing! I have a kitchen knife that's got a pretty good belly in it I should be able to make work.
> I also have an old cigar mold I found in my grandpops basement a few years back. I kept it as a collectible...never thought I might actually use it.
> 
> Slowly making my way through this entire thread. So cool to see where some of you started and where you're at now!





Garlisk said:


> I picked up the blends from WholeLeaf.com. Looked like the two major suppliers were them and leafonly, but WL had smaller kits which is gonna let me try more leaf variety...


Ah ok, those are the blend names, thought you had found some new leaf for a moment lol, dont be afraid to mix up those leaves, dont just stick to WLT's recipe


----------



## Fusion

Had one of my early rolls today from Aug last year, this thing has a kick, made me dizzy lol, its the Red blend


----------



## Garlisk

Fusion said:


> Ah ok, those are the blend names, thought you had found some new leaf for a moment lol, dont be afraid to mix up those leaves, dont just stick to WLT's recipe


Roger that. That's why I got 3 different ones. I figured I could make a few cigars each of the blends as issued, and then start to experiment with small changes/ mix'n'match and see if I could figure out what does what.

Sorry to get you excited about the prospect of new leaf! lol!


----------



## Fusion

A few new rolls from this week


----------



## Fusion

This started out as a noob F**k up and turned into a Nic Bomb 64RG Nub that i quite like
(The F**k up was buying a leaf thats not really for cigars)


----------



## Randy956

Fusion said:


> This started out as a noob F**k up and turned into a Nic Bomb 64RG Nub that i quite like
> (The F**k up was buying a leaf thats not really for cigars)


What wrapper??


----------



## Fusion

Randy956 said:


> What wrapper??


Aged Fronto


----------



## Garlisk

Alright guys! I'm in! My leaf arrived today and I made a chaveta out of a table saw blade. I dove right in and, honestly, am very pleased with my first attempt. Its currently in a tupperdor for a few weeks (at least, hopefully) before I try it. I used the Melodioso Cremosa blend from whole tobacco, which includes the following:
Ecuador CT Shade Leaf Wrapper
Sumatra Cigar Binder
Dominican Seco 
Dominican Ligero

Ended up being about 5.5" x 56


----------



## Fusion

Great start :thumb::thumb::thumb:
Did you use paper as a kinda mold? helps them dry a little also
I leave mine out for a couple of days before i put them in a Tup even though i do try to roll dry these days


----------



## Garlisk

I didn't use anything when I rolled it. I had heard of a "newspaper" method, but youtube searches weren't getting me very far. Robert Davis had a video, "How to Roll Your First Cigar" and it seemed simple enough to get me rolling (literally and figuratively) so I just did something similar to that. Hand rolled, no mold...very basic. If you have any specific resource recommendations I would love to have them.

I have an old 10 finger cigar mold here...looks to be about 40 ring. I need to figure out how to clean it, and then I'd like to give that a go as well. I want to get hand rolling down before I use a mold though, I think.

Also, I just kind of dove right in today, and then I remembered reading about freezing the leaves first to kill beetles/eggs. Should I do this with the unopened blend packages?


----------



## Fusion

Garlisk said:


> I didn't use anything when I rolled it. I had heard of a "newspaper" method, but youtube searches weren't getting me very far. Robert Davis had a video, "How to Roll Your First Cigar" and it seemed simple enough to get me rolling (literally and figuratively) so I just did something similar to that. Hand rolled, no mold...very basic. If you have any specific resource recommendations I would love to have them.
> 
> I have an old 10 finger cigar mold here...looks to be about 40 ring. I need to figure out how to clean it, and then I'd like to give that a go as well. I want to get hand rolling down before I use a mold though, I think.
> 
> Also, I just kind of dove right in today, and then I remembered reading about freezing the leaves first to kill beetles/eggs. Should I do this with the unopened blend packages?


Some freeze and some dont, i dont, try the newspaper method, it helps, also next time you roll, roll 2, put 1 away and use the microwave on the other so you can smoke it right away.
Microwave drying
Cut the cap off, put the cigar in the mic for 10 seconds, take out and blow thru it, repeat 3 or 4 times (dont suck, its gona burn) then let it cool for 30 mins and smoke

Robert Davis, his vids are great, there are lot of other good vids on youtube

Keep good records of your rolls or one day you will pick one out of your tup and it will be heaven, agggghhh no info and you cant replicate it, bummer lol, a ring of paper with the blend wrote on it and put on like a band works good.

Lastly, dont take too much notice of me, im just a noob lol


----------



## Randy956

Rolling with it


----------



## Randy956

6 waiting for Mexican San Andres wrapper

Right off the table this blend impressed me. Lots of flavor transitions 
1 LO Nic ligero 
1 WLT CV Viso
1 WLT Seco
Half leaf of Mata Fina Viso
Sumatra binder

I'm using a book method of binding. With leaf not all going the same direct I'm getting great flavor transitions. 
Normally Nicaraguan leaf isn't my favorite but I'm really on this LO Nicaraguan ligero









I intend on making at least 12 this afternoon 
I hope they age well.


----------



## Randy956

Ahhhh, only 5 in the pic. I’ve got an escapee on the table.


----------



## Fusion

This from my perfecto mold rolled Aug last year, i found it difficult at the time and this is quite tight, got a little better when the burn line hit the full barrel and i cut a little more off the cap end, enjoyed the smoke though, need to give them another try


----------



## BigPuffer

Fusion said:


> Aged Fronto


Never heard of it... But I suddenly want to wrap one around another cigar so it's like a stick on steriods


----------



## Garlisk

Got some more rolled up last night.


----------



## langos

Garlisk said:


> Alright guys! I'm in! ....


Welcome aboard!









40 X 5'ish cibao criollo ligaro, criollo viso, piloto viso fillers. cibao seco, dom seco binders. criollo wrappers and a ec ct seed wrapper


----------



## Garlisk

2 more tonight. The monstrosity on the right I tried to do without moistening the leaf (except a little bit for the wrapper.) The one on the left I did "normally" but less wet than my previous rolls. Just trying to find my way via experimentation.
I then decided to smoke the dry cigar, because, why not. It was very tasty, a testament only to the leaf used. I am looking forward even more to trying the appropriately rolled cigars, now.


----------



## Randy956

Keep up the good work. 
Looking good!


----------



## Randy956

Two more to try tomorrow

One Nicaraguan ligero and condiment leaf
The other Honduran ligero

Both wrapped with Ecuadorian ligero
And Sumatra binder.


----------



## Randy956

The messy rolling area:


----------



## Randy956




----------



## Randy956

The Honduran blend is really good!
Going to make a bunch more of them:


----------



## Randy956

Honduran two
1 leaf Honduran ligero
Half leaf:
Piloto Viso
CV Viso
Piece of perique 
Piece of fronto
Dominican Seco whole leaf (large leaf)
Sumatra binder
Ecuadorian shade ligero wrapper
Book method of bunching


----------



## Joe Sticks

@Randy956 - that last photo'd stoggie looks great.

Hmmmm . . . do I need to plunge down a new rabbit hole . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956

Yes, you do. . It takes some patience


----------



## Randy956

When I started this last July I was more than skeptical that a premium great cigar could be made at home. I’m more than surprised that I’m able to do it. 
I’m only now starting to get a handle on what leaf I like in a cigar. But it’s really fun.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Randy956 said:


> When I started this last July I was more than skeptical that a premium great cigar could be made at home. I'm more than surprised that I'm able to do it.
> I'm only now starting to get a handle on what leaf I like in a cigar. But it's really fun.


 @Randy956 - I imagine it must also take your appreciation of great cigars up to a new level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

Jump on in @Joe Sticks , you will enjoy it :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Few more of the Pink blend


----------



## Joe Sticks

Custom cigar band ?

Sweet !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Garlisk

Last night's progress. I'm really happy with the tightness of the draw on these (tested after binding.) Should be much firmer overall than my previous sticks. I'm up to 13 rolled cigars so far, and I've smoked two...both very good.
Still not using my mold, but I attempted to roll these all roughly the same size, which is close to my mold size. I need to check it against some pre-made sticks (or just measure it) to see what RG it is. I believe 42 or something on the small end like that.


----------



## Randy956

Joe Sticks said:


> @Randy956 - I imagine it must also take your appreciation of great cigars up to a new level.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're quite right. It has.

A few of many things I've learned are that correct cigar combustion is actually quit a complicated balancing act of air flow, moisture of the individual leaf, leaf position in the stick and so on.

Construction of the cigar makes a huge difference on the character of the cigar. It's pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## msmith1986

Garlisk said:


> Last night's progress. I'm really happy with the tightness of the draw on these (tested after binding.) Should be much firmer overall than my previous sticks. I'm up to 13 rolled cigars so far, and I've smoked two...both very good.
> Still not using my mold, but I attempted to roll these all roughly the same size, which is close to my mold size. I need to check it against some pre-made sticks (or just measure it) to see what RG it is. I believe 42 or something on the small end like that.


RG is 64th's of an inch. A plastic RG gauge works, or a cheap caliper or micrometer laying around would work too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Too much awesomeness in here all the time. I'm hoping to make time to start rolling my own once summer hits and 3-gun season is over.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

48 & 51 X yada yada. cibao criollo ligaro, cibao corojo viso, Cibao Vuelta Abajo ligaro, cibao corojo ligaro, Cibao Vuelta Abajo seco, criollo 98 viso binders/fillers, with criollo 98 wrappers.


----------



## langos

48 X 5.4. mata fina, cibao corojo viso, and piloto viso fillers dom seco binders with criollo 98 wrappers.


----------



## Fusion

Few more wrapped today, stocks are getting better


----------



## Randy956

The problem with being a home cigar roller is being afraid of sharing my own rolls. I’m afraid they aren’t good enough to share. Dino, that’s why I haven’t delivered.


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> The problem with being a home cigar roller is being afraid of sharing my own rolls. I'm afraid they aren't good enough to share. Dino, that's why I haven't delivered.


I appreciate the thought, but I live on 2$ short fillers..lol

I'd love to give em a go..

I've smoked cigars rolled on the tan thighs of 20 year old Cuban virgins.. I wanna see the difference when they're rolled on the thigh of a middle age, pastie, white guy..lol

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Sophie0503

These are awesome, i’d buy ‘em


----------



## Fusion

46x5 Brazilian Habano Viso, Dom Seco and a FX Smith Connie Wrapper


----------



## msmith1986

I noticed EZ sells cigars without wrappers. Maybe it's just me, but that seems like an opportunity to have your own EZ custom roll, and try it 6 different ways from Sunday. A 5 pack is listed at $15, not too hateful seeing how they're $8-$12/stick in their finished form. What do you guys think?

https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cigars-in-the-raw?variant=44673697802

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Its a good idea, but, what if you really like one of them, can never be reproduced lol and no blend info


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Its a good idea, but, what if you really like one of them, can never be reproduced lol and no blend info


Just to keep you on your toes with interesting smokes while you roll repeatable blends of your own, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

That could be pretty sweet. If you like diversity. .. maybe a little steep? they have to do something with the "didn't really work" ones? I'd guess they'd throw in some regular product in there? It might get interesting for them if it got really popular I'd think.


----------



## Smokewagon

Been following this thread and am going to start in on rolling my own too. Could someone give me a good suggestion for a blend of leaves for a nice mild-medium (closer to mild) smoke? Also an idea of how many of each leaf I should use to achieve this. I know I will do a lot of experimenting and tweaking to my preferences, but looking for a good place to start.


----------



## Fusion

Hi
Why dont you try one of the blend kits from either Leafonly or Wholeleaftobacco, 
https://wholeleaftobacco.com/Melodioso-Cremosa-CgrBlnd1.htm
https://www.leafonly.com/cigar-tobacco-leaf/tobacco-kits/medium-cigar-tobacco-leaf-combo-small

Both mild to med, watch a lot of online vids first, try using the newspaper method.
4 filler leaves, half a leaf to bind and another half to wrap will give you something like a 46 to 48 RG

Use a pizza cutter before you buy a Chevatta and a pipe fitting to cut your caps

Good luck and any questions dont be shy to ask, im kinda new at this also but we have a few pro's to help as well


----------



## langos

46 & 52 X 5 something. _criollo viso_, _piloto viso_, _cibao seco_, _mata fina,_ fillers. _mata fina_ and _cibao seco_ binders. _criollo_ wrappers.


----------



## Fusion

Put 10 of these away early August last year, pre-mold and the only blend that has a double band, started out not so good and i very nearly tossed it, changed about 1/3 in and ended up a great smoke


----------



## Fusion

New blend using some new leaf that recently went on sale for the home roller, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco from WLT, this one has a Brazilian Mata Fina Wrapper, bit of a Nic bomb, think it will be great after a rest
Blend: Piloto Cubano Ligero, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco, Equador seco binder and BMF wrapper


----------



## Randy956

Cameroon wrapper. No mold used, freehand roll


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> I noticed EZ sells cigars without wrappers. Maybe it's just me, but that seems like an opportunity to have your own EZ custom roll, and try it 6 different ways from Sunday. A 5 pack is listed at $15, not too hateful seeing how they're $8-$12/stick in their finished form. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.ezrazionstore.com/collections/cigars/products/cigars-in-the-raw?variant=44673697802
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It won't cost much to try it out.


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> It won't cost much to try it out.


Right. My point Ed Zachary.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

msmith1986 said:


> Right. My point Ed Zachary.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's not for me though. I want full control over my blends.


----------



## msmith1986

Randy956 said:


> It's not for me though. I want full control over my blends.


That's what I mean. The wrapperless idea is just a novelty to try something different. Especially because you have know idea what's in it, so you couldn't reproduce it anyway.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

A nice mild blend using the new Leaf Only Nicaraguan ometepe ligero 
It's nice leaf


----------



## Randy956

It's still good. Home rolls have spoiled my desire for manufactured cigars.


----------



## Fusion

Same blend as last time but with different wrapper(Blend: Piloto Cubano Ligero, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco, Equador seco binder), wrapper is Habano 2000. I do prefer this to the BMF wrapper.


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> A nice mild blend using the new Leaf Only Nicaraguan ometepe ligero
> It's nice leaf





Fusion said:


> Same blend as last time but with different wrapper(Blend: Piloto Cubano Ligero, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco, Equador seco binder), wrapper is Habano 2000. I do prefer this to the BMF wrapper.


Yunz guys are getting quite good at this..

Gotta say..I'm impressed

sent from... My Uncle Sam's poor house.


----------



## Fusion

This is what happens when you "over case" some Connecticut wrapper, gets kind of a mottled look from the damp plastic bag, used it anyway, gives them character lol
(Case is when you hydrate leaf with water so it becomes pliable and will stretch when wrapping, only for a few days but this was there for about 2 months oopps)


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Same blend as last time but with different wrapper(Blend: Piloto Cubano Ligero, Cibao Valley Alajo Habano Seco, Equador seco binder), wrapper is Habano 2000. I do prefer this to the BMF wrapper.


The last one of yours I smoked was Habano 2000. Very smooth nice wrapper and tasted great too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> The last one of yours I smoked was Habano 2000. Very smooth nice wrapper and tasted great too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Must have been a Red or a Yellow, they both had Habano 2000 wrappers


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Must have been a Red or a Yellow, they both had Habano 2000 wrappers


It was the Red

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last nights rolls










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Last nights rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting better every time :thumb:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Getting better every time :thumb:


Thanks, do you use a mold?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks, do you use a mold?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i have a 46x7 four cigar mold, i started out using newspaper


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Yes i have a 46x7 four cigar mold, i started out using newspaper


I tried using paper yesterday I think it helped but I'd like to be sure I'm doing it right. Do you know of a good video for that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> I tried using paper yesterday I think it helped but I'd like to be sure I'm doing it right. Do you know of a good video for that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had a quick look and couldnt find any, i know there are some because i remember watching them, ill keep a look out


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Just had a quick look and couldnt find any, i know there are some because i remember watching them, ill keep a look out


Thanks, I looked for awhile yesterday but couldn't find any either.

What do you think about this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks, I looked for awhile yesterday but couldn't find any either.
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats not a correct mold, if you look close at a good mold the top half has kind of sides that fit down tight into the bottom, its cheap enough and would probably work but i would hold out for a better one.
Also when you get into rolling more, a 2 bay wont be enough for you lol, im looking for a 10 for myself because using a 4 isnt enough for me now.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Thats not a correct mold, if you look close at a good mold the top half has kind of sides that fit down tight into the bottom, its cheap enough and would probably work but i would hold out for a better one.
> Also when you get into rolling more, a 2 bay wont be enough for you lol, im looking for a 10 for myself because using a 4 isnt enough for me now.


K thx I'll keep my eye out for something better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

@langos will know where to find a vid of rolling with newspaper, he normally gets on every day


----------



## Randy956

No need for paper or a mold. 
Look at the picture I posted. No paper, no mold.


----------



## langos

The only video that comes to mind at this moment is the one from Dannemann cigar in Brazil.




but, it's on a lieberman _rolling_ machine. I guess it shows the idea kinda? 
.. for real doe preacher. lookin up at doez sticks, you don't need help. solid look they are. How did that happen? anyway, Randy has a solid methodology. learn how to do that and, it's all down hill from there. There were two mold that just passed on ebay today that were very solid. $35 (sorry about the non-posting) 
I always have an eye out for things that we may want and post on the other forums.

There was one that looked nicer then this one that didn't sell that I'd bet will come up again.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ci...6NqQpA3aVp6Qjh%2FQqQM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## akpreacherplayz

langos said:


> The only video that comes to mind at this moment is the one from Dannemann cigar in Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, it's on a lieberman _rolling_ machine. I guess it shows the idea kinda?
> .. for real doe preacher. lookin up at doez sticks, you don't need help. solid look they are. How did that happen? anyway, Randy has a solid methodology. learn how to do that and, it's all down hill from there. There were two mold that just passed on ebay today that were very solid. $35 (sorry about the non-posting)
> I always have an eye out for things that we may want and post on the other forums.
> 
> There was one that looked nicer then this one that didn't sell that I'd bet will come up again.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ci...6NqQpA3aVp6Qjh%2FQqQM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks I'll just keep on the way I've been doin it for now. I need more leaf anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

New blend (Green) FX Smith Conni Wrapper, i do like it though they are a little young yet, we will see in a few months


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Had fun rolling these!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

akpreacherplayz said:


> Had fun rolling these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those little 460's? Mmmmm I need to start rolling soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

msmith1986 said:


> Are those little 460's? Mmmmm I need to start rolling soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's what I was going for but I don't have anything to check the gauge so I just eyeball them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Yeah that's what I was going for but I don't have anything to check the gauge so I just eyeball them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A ruler will work, the RG is in 64th's of an inch so a 64rg is 1 inch, a 62 rg is 15/16" and so on, give you a rough idea anyways lol


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> A ruler will work, the RG is in 64th's of an inch so a 64rg is 1 inch, a 62 rg is 15/16" and so on, give you a rough idea anyways lol


Thanks that's some great info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

LMAO i got that wrong, 15/16 " is a 60RG


----------



## msmith1986

If you have a cheap caliper sitting around it'll work too. 60/64=0.9375. However you get your measurements, just solve for X over 64.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

This actually looks fairly easy. Well, once your wrapper skills are pretty good at least.





Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


>


What are those snips called?


----------



## langos

WABOOM said:


> What are those snips called?


SEWING THREAD NIPPERS SNIPPERS CLIPPERS TRIMMING SCISSORS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/350563891820?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

@langos have you smoked one of those Candela's yet Marc? if so how is it?


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


>


I'm always amazed by your work. Impressive.


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> @*langos* have you smoked one of those Candela's yet Marc? if so how is it?


I did burn the one from the other day which was a re-wrap from 11/2017 and it was really very nice. not what I remember about candela from a while back.


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> I did burn the one from the other day which was a re-wrap from 11/2017 and it was really very nice. not what I remember about candela from a while back.


Dang, i may have to buy some now lol


----------



## Fusion

Tried making a couple of Perfecto's yesterday, not so bad lol


----------



## MattT

Fusion said:


> Tried making a couple of Perfecto's yesterday, not so bad lol


They look pretty good. Wish I had the time to do that. I've always loved the perfecto shape. What wrapper did you use?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MattT said:


> They look pretty good. Wish I had the time to do that. I've always loved the perfecto shape. What wrapper did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thats Connecticut shade, a bit dark i know but thats what it is


----------



## MattT

Fusion said:


> Thats Connecticut shade, a bit dark i know but thats what it is


Just curious, it did seem dark. I like the size though. Hope they smoke good for ya.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Tried making a couple of Perfecto's yesterday, not so bad lol


I watched a video on the youtubes the other day of a guy rolling perfecto's using a torpedo mold. He just pressed it one way and then flipped it to the other end to press. It looked to be rather time consuming, but it would be cool to do a couple for a special occasion or something.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I watched a video on the youtubes the other day of a guy rolling perfecto's using a torpedo mold. He just pressed it one way and then flipped it to the other end to press. It looked to be rather time consuming, but it would be cool to do a couple for a special occasion or something.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have a Perfecto mold but its kinda difficult to use and not get a tight smoke, only used it once before, ill see if these are better in a few days, like @MattT i do like the shape and size, i know you do also because i see you smoking those FX Smith's lol


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I have a Perfecto mold but its kinda difficult to use and not get a tight smoke, only used it once before, ill see if these are better in a few days, like @MattT i do like the shape and size, i know you do also because i see you smoking those FX Smith's lol


I sure do. How about that Deliverance I smoked the other day? That thing had a perfect draw with a tiny v-cut on that tiny head point. I imagine they're rolled how I often picture it in my head: if there's 3 or 4 filler leaves in your blend, then 1 or 2 (preferably thinner) filler leaves would be slightly longer than the rest at both ends, allowing the roll to taper down at both ends without cutting off draw air flow. I have no idea if that's correct, but I do know that's how I will try it here soon in a few months.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

msmith1986 said:


> I sure do. How about that Deliverance I smoked the other day? That thing had a perfect draw with a tiny v-cut on that tiny head point. I imagine they're rolled how I often picture it in my head: if there's 3 or 4 filler leaves in your blend, then 1 or 2 (preferably thinner) filler leaves would be slightly longer than the rest at both ends, allowing the roll to taper down at both ends without cutting off draw air flow. I have no idea if that's correct, but I do know that's how I will try it here soon in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've never heard of those. It looks tasty, I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

They're made by BLTC


MattT said:


> I've never heard of those. It looks tasty, I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Rolled a few while watching tv with the wife!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Rolled a few while watching tv with the wife!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still looking good, they smoking ok?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Still looking good, they smoking ok?


Yeah the ones I've had have burned great, I haven't really been smoking them though because I want to see how they are after they've been rested awhile. Right now I only have a couple different types of leaf so there is not many combinations I can do as far as blend, so I've been just working on rolling different vitolas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Todays efforts, more Green blend and a couple of Nubs, not going to say what the Nubs are yet, need to try one first, experimenting lol


----------



## msmith1986

That's it, you pushed me over the edge. I'm placing an order this weekend or next. I've been thinking of a combo I want to try first....


Fusion said:


> Todays efforts, more Green blend and a couple of Nubs, not going to say what the Nubs are yet, need to try one first, experimenting lol


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> That's it, you pushed me over the edge. I'm placing an order this weekend or next. I've been thinking of a combo I want to try first....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


YEA lol


----------



## akpreacherplayz

msmith1986 said:


> That's it, you pushed me over the edge. I'm placing an order this weekend or next. I've been thinking of a combo I want to try first....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Smoked one of the "Nubs" I rolled a couple weeks ago, I like this bigger rg with this leaf.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## UBC03

Yunz guys never cease to impress me.. Great job guys

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## Hickorynut

I can't follow this thread anymore....but I'm going to anyway  Hats off to y'all rolling...much respect...cool warp factor 10!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie

Amazing indeed, lots of talent and patience!


----------



## langos




----------



## akpreacherplayz

langos said:


>


B E A U T I F U L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A try at a freehand Lancero but is probably more of a Lonsdale at 44x7 with some scrappy wrapper, smoking good


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Someone sent me a bunch of new leaf samples so I had a lot of fun last night rolling some new blends! Looking forward to testing them out!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Testing out one of the new blends!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

My latest roll, getting to look much better than before, even though the wrapper on this is a little stained


----------



## Scotchpig

It’s been said before, but it needs to be said again. You guys are amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Free hand roll


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Blend testing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Cameroon wrapper - freehand no mold used
Enjoyable on a nice afternoon


----------



## Randy956

Freehand little guy


----------



## Shaver702

Wow! I’m amazed at these hand rolled cigars. I would love to be a paying customer and try a few. I’ve thought about trying this. I guess I need to read through this thread 


Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Shaver702 said:


> Wow! I'm amazed at these hand rolled cigars. I would love to be a paying customer and try a few. I've thought about trying this. I guess I need to read through this thread
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


Do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Testing out more leaf:

T-13 Viso filler

Ec Seco Binder

Ec Shade Wrapper

That T-13 is pretty good!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Did you get a lb of T-13? I got 2 samples of it and, it seemed to have some variances in primings to it.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

No a friend sent me some samples of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

I see.. yeah, it's been smoking well for me too. poundage on my list for sure.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

langos said:


> I see.. yeah, it's been smoking well for me too. poundage on my list for sure.


Yep gonna have to order some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## akpreacherplayz

Couple more last night to see if the T-13 and BMF will play nice together!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Free roll for the evening. It's not a favorite because it has too much of a Nicaraguan influence for my liking.









It is kinda unusually big.


----------



## Randy956

langos said:


> Did you get a lb of T-13? I got 2 samples of it and, it seemed to have some variances in primings to it.


I'm not a fan of the T-13.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Randy956 said:


> I'm not a fan of the T-13.


What don't you like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

akpreacherplayz said:


> What don't you like
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's dry, has the back of the throat profile for me. Maybe that will age out. 
For me, it's nothing to get excited about. I won't buy more unless it ages into something good. It's pretty average leaf to me.

I've gotten quite particular with leaf anymore
I'm a leaf snob. Lol


----------



## Randy956

Ugly wrapper, delicious cigar
Hints of cinnamon and black licorice on the finish. Just the right amount of sweetness, perfect draw with tons of thick chewy smoke that lingers. Nice lingering sizzle on the front of the tongue. 
Too bad I don't know what I used to make it. Always label your home-rolls!


----------



## Randy956

Great cigar and great beer








It's Friday, the wife is up north with her friends, I'm home alone to enjoy my vices in solitude. ❤

Even though she left me with a "honey do" list I plan on rolling and smoking more than usual this weekend.


----------



## Randy956

A good thing about home rolls, if it sucks I don't feel bad about ashing it.









There are plenty of nubs in that pot.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Flojo filler, Ec Seco binder, San Andreas wrapper










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956

Nub worthy















Hate to see a friend go...


----------



## langos

Sounds like a nice weekend you got coming to you Randy. myself, I just came off a week of house/dog sitting.


----------



## Randy956

langos said:


> Sounds like a nice weekend you got coming to you Randy. myself, I just came off a week of house/dog sitting.


Thank you my friend. It's been a hectic week.


----------



## Randy956

I'm enjoying the weather and home rolls









Honduran ligero
Piloto Cubano viso
Dominican seco
Columbian binder
Brazilian wrapper


----------



## Randy956

Believing a premium cigar can’t be made at home is like saying Grandma can’t make the best apple pie.


----------



## Fusion

Got my new 52RG 10 slot mold today, great condition, very happy with it. now i can roll 10 at a time instead of only 4.


----------



## Matfam1

Fusion said:


> Got my new 52RG 10 slot mold today, great condition, very happy with it. now i can roll 10 at a time instead of only 4.


Nice, pink nose production machine. When are you going to start selling retail?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Matfam1 said:


> Nice, pink nose production machine. When are you going to start selling retail?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Although i have sold some, i will say not on this Forum, its kinda illegal lol, i will just keep trading them, i hope a bit quicker than i have been, i know there are a few wanting to try them.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Although i have sold some, i will say not on this Forum, its kinda illegal lol, i will just keep trading them, i hope a bit quicker than i have been, i know there are a few wanting to try them.


More then a few

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Tested out the BMF T-13 blend and liked it enough to roll some more but used a Maduro wrapper instead to hopefully round the flavors out a little better!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Rolled some with my old mold (4) and 2 with the new one, wrapped em all today, had the new ones at 7" but had to cut them because he Connie wrappers i have are too small lol


----------



## Fusion

This is 1 of the 2 rolled last week in the pic above this. First smoke of the 52RG mold, came out at 54x5.25 just a week old, smoking nice, FX Smith wrapper


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Trying out some Nic wrapper










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

47 X 5 & 6. filler from the center. Dominican Ligero , Criollo 98 Viso , Piloto Cubano Viso , Cibao Valley Dominican Seco. binder , Cibao Valley Dominican Seco, Mata Fina Binder Brazil . wrapper , Criollo 98 Wrapper


----------



## Smokewagon

Been following this thread and finally pulled the trigger on ordering some leaves. My first couple rolls I have the same issue with. The filler is too loose. I have a mild and even when I put enough filler to make it too tight in the mold, the packing is too loose. I tried rolling a little tighter, but ended up ripping the binder leaf and still didn’t help the draw. Do I just need to pack more leaves in the filler ? I also tried rolling it on my board, but that doesn’t seem to help either. Any of you pros have any advice for me?


----------



## Fusion

Smokewagon said:


> Been following this thread and finally pulled the trigger on ordering some leaves. My first couple rolls I have the same issue with. The filler is too loose. I have a mild and even when I put enough filler to make it too tight in the mold, the packing is too loose. I tried rolling a little tighter, but ended up ripping the binder leaf and still didn't help the draw. Do I just need to pack more leaves in the filler ? I also tried rolling it on my board, but that doesn't seem to help either. Any of you pros have any advice for me?


Hi, great to have another home roller, not sure if i can help but i will try, need more info
Usually new rollers tend to make tight rolls so im surprised yours are loose, what RG are you rolling? what rolling method are you using? If its tight putting it into the mold i wouldnt put any more leaf in, did you watch any of the youtube vids?


----------



## langos

Welcome to the RYO club @Smokewagon! Fusion is right, kinda need more info. By your descriptions, I'll guess your filler may be dry. Something else, the binder is used to keep the bunch taut, not get it tight meaning, you'll want to compress the bunch in the hand to gauge the ring size then, while pressing the filler to the board, rolling the binder around to secure it.
Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Smokewagon

I don’t know the exact ring gauge. I ordered the cigar international used molds, and they just send one. It is 50-54 pretty sure. I am trying the book method for my filler. I haven’t been misting the filler before rolling, only the binder and wrappers. Maybe that could be the issue. I tried rolling them on my board, but that don’t seem to firm them up much. After they come out of the mold, some places are more firm, but overall, it’s a pretty loose draw. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Fusion

54 is going to be difficult to get tight, i have a 52 and thats hard for me, as Langos said the tightening needs to be done as your putting on the binder but not using the binder to make it tight, Book method seems the way most people start and its easier to get tight.
Also try misting the filler as per Langos (he is much more experienced than me)
Main thing, keep rolling lol


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Smokewagon said:


> I don't know the exact ring gauge. I ordered the cigar international used molds, and they just send one. It is 50-54 pretty sure. I am trying the book method for my filler. I haven't been misting the filler before rolling, only the binder and wrappers. Maybe that could be the issue. I tried rolling them on my board, but that don't seem to firm them up much. After they come out of the mold, some places are more firm, but overall, it's a pretty loose draw. Thanks for the help so far.


When I first started I tried the book method but it didn't work well for me. The entubado method works better for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

49 Torps, 47 & 52 X yada yada. filler from the center, Cibao Valley Vuelta Abajo Ligero, Honduras Habano Filler 2012 crop year , San Vicente Medio Tiempo, Cibao Valley Corojo Viso, binders , Cibao Valley Vuelta Abajo Seco, Cibao Valley Dominican Seco. wrappers, Corojo Oscuro Wrapper , Criollo 98 Wrapper.


----------



## langos

Smokewagon said:


> I don't know the exact ring gauge. I ordered the cigar international used molds, and they just send one. It is 50-54 pretty sure. I am trying the book method for my filler. I haven't been misting the filler before rolling, only the binder and wrappers. Maybe that could be the issue. I tried rolling them on my board, but that don't seem to firm them up much. After they come out of the mold, some places are more firm, but overall, it's a pretty loose draw. Thanks for the help so far.


I believe the parejo molds CI are selling were the Camacho discarded molds with a big C on them? I noticed they show a figurado on the site now which is still the same science as a parejo to get the density where you'll want it.

Here's a link to getting to what RG you have. ..* http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-rolling-their-own-cigars-11.html#post5149522
*

I like the estrujado bunch. here is a video.






Working the leaf to a flat state will help to limit the inconsistencies due to wrinkled and, crinkled hard dry bits, enabling us to manipulate the leaf in our chosen bunching methods.
Flattening the leaf takes a higher case (moister) level then we want to bunch with so, some drying will be necessary.

I do tend to set the draw in the shoulder or, head. I found the optimum burn density less then the optimum draw density.
The feel of the stick will be soft RightOffTheTable. It will firm up when given proper drying time.


----------



## ras_oscar

Everybody has their own method of getting the bunch correct, here's mine:


I roll book method. Lay the leaves with tips aligning, pointing toward the binder (left or right depending on the hand of the binder half) Cut the tips of the leaves at a reasonable point and flip the tips so the cuts lie on top of each other and produce a flat end. Do the same at the head, cutting to length of the cigar and adding filler in the middle if the leaves are too small or if I need additional material to firm the head. I roll the book into a doll, and continue rolling up the board with moderate pressure down on the doll. I feel the roll with my fingertips and massage any spots that are overly firm. When I like the firmness, I'll check the head and cut it flat before rolling into the binder. Firm up the head by twisting the binder end and pressing downward periodically until the head takes the classic taper. Pop it into the mold, wash rinse repeat.


----------



## Smokewagon

Thanks for the replies. I was suprised at how much the stick firmed up after it dried a bit. I have a couple more in the mold.
The best I can tell the mold is a 52-54 RG according to my calipers. I noticed the middle of the cigar is pretty firm, but I need to pay closer attention to the head/shoulder and foot areas when Binding, as those seem to be the looser areas. 
Wrapped this one today, will let it dry for a bit and see how it smokes. All in all, not terrible for a 2nd/3rd attempt at rolling.


----------



## Fusion

Smokewagon said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was suprised at how much the stick firmed up after it dried a bit. I have a couple more in the mold.
> The best I can tell the mold is a 52-54 RG according to my calipers. I noticed the middle of the cigar is pretty firm, but I need to pay closer attention to the head/shoulder and foot areas when Binding, as those seem to be the looser areas.
> Wrapped this one today, will let it dry for a bit and see how it smokes. All in all, not terrible for a 2nd/3rd attempt at rolling.


Looking good


----------



## Fusion

Few new rolls 6x54


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Few new rolls 6x54


Sexy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Fusion said:


> Few new rolls 6x54


How long do you let those monsters rest before you sacrifice them to the fire god?


----------



## langos

Smokewagon said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was suprised at how much the stick firmed up after it dried a bit. I have a couple more in the mold.
> The best I can tell the mold is a 52-54 RG according to my calipers. I noticed the middle of the cigar is pretty firm, but I need to pay closer attention to the head/shoulder and foot areas when Binding, as those seem to be the looser areas.
> Wrapped this one today, will let it dry for a bit and see how it smokes. All in all, not terrible for a 2nd/3rd attempt at rolling.


Nice! welcome to the RYO club. I overlooked your post earlier.

I do like to let them dry to a state in the mold before wrapping. It helps.


----------



## Fusion

Rabidawise said:


> How long do you let those monsters rest before you sacrifice them to the fire god?


Well for me the longer the better but they are smokable after a few days if you dont wet the tobacco too much when rolling.


----------



## Rabidawise

Fusion said:


> Well for me the longer the better but they are smokable after a few days if you dont wet the tobacco too much when rolling.


Wow! That?s a lot sooner than I would have guessed!


----------



## Fusion

Rabidawise said:


> Wow! That?s a lot sooner than I would have guessed!


When i first started rolling, its easier if the tobacco is kind of wet, after i got a little better at it the more experienced guys (Ie Langos) told me to keep it as dry as possible as soon as i could handle it, now everything except the wrapper is dry when i do it, i still wet the wrapper just a little.


----------



## Rabidawise

That?s really cool @Fusion. One day I?ll have to give it a go!


----------



## Smokewagon

Fusion said:


> Few new rolls 6x54


What do you use to cut the caps? The 3/4" coupling I got isn't quite big enough to make a good cap


----------



## Fusion

Smokewagon said:


> What do you use to cut the caps? The 3/4? coupling I got isn?t quite big enough to make a good cap


I have 2 pieces of stainless pipe @ADRUNKK made for me, small one is 7/8" od big one is 1' od, both are ground on one edge to give a cutting circle of 5/8 and the other 13/16, most use copper pipe couplings of various sizes.

If you try to use a cap thats too big it will crease up


----------



## akpreacherplayz

This is a sexy blend!!

I had done this one before but it was wrapped in Ec Shade and the flavors were good but it was missing something. So I felt that a Maduro wrapper would round it out and help the flavors marry as well as add some sweetness.










I was right! Sweet, smooth, with a little spice, leather, coffee and i one point i tasted vanilla! I wanna roll a bunch of them and let them age.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

akpreacherplayz said:


> This is a sexy blend!!
> 
> I had done this one before but it was wrapped in Ec Shade and the flavors were good but it was missing something. So I felt that a Maduro wrapper would round it out and help the flavors marry as well as add some sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right! Sweet, smooth, with a little spice, leather, coffee and i one point i tasted vanilla! I wanna roll a bunch of them and let them age.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really want to get into rolling, but life is so dang busy right now. As it is, I smoke most of my stogies while driving because its the only time I've got. Hopefully in the coming months ill be able to get started

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> I have 2 pieces of stainless pipe @*ADRUNKK* made for me, small one is 7/8" od big one is 1' od, both are ground on one edge to give a cutting circle of 5/8 and the other 13/16, most use copper pipe couplings of various sizes.
> 
> If you try to use a cap thats too big it will crease up


Is there a picture in your post? All I see is - Attached Thumbnails -


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> Is there a picture in your post? All I see is - Attached Thumbnails -


Yes there was but its gone!! site seems to be having a few probs with pics lately, try again


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> Yes there was but its gone!! site seems to be having a few probs with pics lately, try again


.. that I see. there are some other examples of this above. After that whole photobucket shit I bin using imgur site to host.


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> .. that I see. there are some other examples of this above. After that whole photobucket shit I bin using imgur site to host.


I just drag and drop from my comp on this site, seems to work ok "most of the time" lol


----------



## Fusion

Showing my mistakes


Was rolling this using some FX Smith conni shade wrapper i have, got a hole right in the sweet spot, patched it with some glue and another piece of leaf then wrapped it, only me gona smoke it so why not, probably never get any more of that leaf so didnt want to toss it.


----------



## langos

No shame in that. .. I'll use holey leaf. I like to patch from the back if I get the chance.


----------



## Sophie0503

Hey folks, i’ve been watchin the thread from time to time, and have much respect for you guys that roll their own, if any one would ever consider, i’d Like buy a few of these, if not I completely understand, i’d prefer a darker wrapper, but would try pretty much anything of these works of arts, you guys are batting a 1000 looks like from here, thanks.. mike


----------



## MattyIce

My hat is off to you guys! Pretty awesome job and looks interesting and fun to get into someday.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## langos

52 X 5.16 - fillers : , San Vicente Medio Tiempo, Piloto Cubano Viso , Cibao Valley Corojo Viso , T-13 Dominican Criollo 98/Piloto Cubano Viso. binders :  Ecuador shade Wrapper  NLA, san andreas NLA. _wrappers : arapiraca , castano alto , capa claro Bahia ._


----------



## UBC03

Impressive bro


langos said:


>


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Fusion

Latest rolls, 6x52


----------



## Randy956

The ugly side of home rolls.

But, it's really good! Could smoke these everyday!


----------



## Ewood

Fusion said:


> Latest rolls, 6x52


Beauts! Great work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Very nice fellas


----------



## langos

52 X 5.16 - long fillers : , San Vicente Ligero. Medium fillers : Piloto Cubano Viso , Cibao Valley Corojo Viso , T-13 Dominican Criollo 98/ Piloto Cubano Viso. Binders : Cibao Valley Dominican Seco , san andreas. wrappers, Corojo Oscuro Wrapper.


----------



## Fusion

Few weeks old, smoking good


----------



## BUGMERC

So, you guys got me going! Just read through the thread, I'll probably place an order later this week. 

One comment though, maybe it's my distance from WL and LO, but MAN that shipping is a little excessive! It's getting upwards of 40%. 

I'll still order, but any hints on getting something more reasonable and I'm all ears.

Looking forward to smoking some home rolls!!

Chris


----------



## ADRUNKK

BUGMERC said:


> So, you guys got me going! Just read through the thread, I'll probably place an order later this week.
> 
> One comment though, maybe it's my distance from WL and LO, but MAN that shipping is a little excessive! It's getting upwards of 40%.
> 
> I'll still order, but any hints on getting something more reasonable and I'm all ears.
> 
> Looking forward to smoking some home rolls!!
> 
> Chris


Buy more. I think my last order was close to 800 bucks and only 40 of it was freight.


----------



## Fusion

BUGMERC said:


> So, you guys got me going! Just read through the thread, I'll probably place an order later this week.
> 
> One comment though, maybe it's my distance from WL and LO, but MAN that shipping is a little excessive! It's getting upwards of 40%.
> 
> I'll still order, but any hints on getting something more reasonable and I'm all ears.
> 
> Looking forward to smoking some home rolls!!
> 
> Chris


Yea kinda high but its bulky stuff, or do as Aaron @ADRUNKK did and make a BIG order lol


----------



## BUGMERC

ADRUNKK said:


> Buy more. I think my last order was close to 800 bucks and only 40 of it was freight.


Holy smoke!!!

(See what I did there?):vs_laugh:


----------



## langos

I use usps and, I do try to get as much as I can help on shipping but, if I got a kit it would be about %40 where I am. I can get as much as 8 lbs w/o it going up. If your not with in the continental US you will pay. Some countries have ways to tax but, not all of it is legal tax so, you'll want to be vigilant.


----------



## langos

Smokewagon said:


> .... I ordered the cigar international used molds, and they just send one. It is 50-54 pretty sure. ....


Can I get a picture of that CI mold you got?


----------



## Smokewagon

langos said:


> Smokewagon said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I ordered the cigar international used molds, and they just send one. It is 50-54 pretty sure. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a picture of that CI mold you got?
Click to expand...

I will try to get a photo of it tonight and post it up


----------



## BUGMERC

So the deed has been done. Order placed. 

Now the waiting.....


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Dran

Been mulling jt over for a while, and j think I'd like to start rolling my own. Any tips for a beginner? Aside from not running out and spending 3 grand on tools right off the bat!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Been mulling jt over for a while, and j think I'd like to start rolling my own. Any tips for a beginner? Aside from not running out and spending 3 grand on tools right off the bat!


Start reading this thread from the top. Its all there.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Been mulling jt over for a while, and j think I'd like to start rolling my own. Any tips for a beginner? Aside from not running out and spending 3 grand on tools right off the bat!


Jump right on in @Dran:grin2:


----------



## Dran




----------



## BUGMERC

Just whipped up this little guy, what do you think? Even gave it a quick torch/quench hardening.


----------



## Dran

Nice! Love seeing everything the people on here craft.


----------



## Rabidawise

BUGMERC said:


> Just whipped up this little guy, what do you think? Even gave it a quick torch/quench hardening.


Looks great! Love the work mat too!


----------



## ADRUNKK

BUGMERC said:


> Just whipped up this little guy, what do you think? Even gave it a quick torch/quench hardening.


Looks like stainless. Is it?


----------



## BUGMERC

ADRUNKK said:


> Looks like stainless. Is it?


No, just mild steel.


----------



## ADRUNKK

BUGMERC said:


> No, just mild steel.


Shiny.


----------



## langos

BUGMERC said:


> Just whipped up this little guy, what do you think? Even gave it a quick torch/quench hardening.


LOVE it!


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Been mulling jt over for a while, and j think I'd like to start rolling my own. Any tips for a beginner? Aside from not running out and spending 3 grand on tools right off the bat!


Are you thinking of buying a leaf kit to start?


----------



## Dran

I am, leafonly and wholeleaf seem to be the same company... I just dont even know where to start even after reading through the forums and hours of youtube content! Figure the best move is to get the starter kit. Cheap money and everything i need to get that initial batch anxiety outta the way!


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> I am, leafonly and wholeleaf seem to be the same company... I just dont even know where to start even after reading through the forums and hours of youtube content! Figure the best move is to get the starter kit. Cheap money and everything i need to get that initial batch anxiety outta the way!


No, not same company, WLT ship a lot quicker than LO, keep watching the vids, thats how we all learned, see if you can find some vids on using the "newspaper method" for molding, if you need help we are here lol


----------



## BUGMERC

If I remember correctly when you go to order bulk leaf on WLT it takes you to Leafonly...

As far as where to start, you need wrapper, binder, filler and glue. (And the wife's cutting board). Look through the bulk leaf and get a little of each. Whichever description sounds good. Bang, you just started! Have fun with it.


----------



## Fusion

BUGMERC said:


> If I remember correctly when you go to order bulk leaf on WLT it takes you to Leafonly...


You guys are getting mixed up somewhere, Lo and WLT are not the same company in fact they are competitors. not sure what your both looking at


----------



## BUGMERC

Go to wholeaf.com choose a cigar leaf, click where it says "click here to purchase online" it takes you to leaf only. Not trying to be argumentative but I just did it.


----------



## Fusion

BUGMERC said:


> Go to wholeaf.com choose a cigar leaf, click where it says "click here to purchase online" it takes you to leaf only. Not trying to be argumentative but I just did it.


Lol ok, your on the wrong site, its wholeleaftobacco.com where you need to be

https://wholeleaftobacco.com/main.sc


----------



## BUGMERC

Hahaha, well I'm glad we got it figured out. I was wondering if it was something like that which is why I spelled out the sites!


----------



## Dran

Im jumping! My only question is how many wrappers come in a qp?


----------



## Dran

And im in... Order placed for a starter kit good for about 8 cigars.. Probably less😄 sure ill blow a leaf or 2 out in my initial efforts!


----------



## BUGMERC

Meh, don't sweat it. It's all about the making, just enjoy it!
Glad you gave it a try. We can share our laughable cigars as we learn together!


----------



## Fusion

So @Dran and @BUGMERC whacha order?


----------



## langos

Nice! fresh meat.. always nice to have new rollers!


Know that your most valued knowledge will be gotten between you and the leaf.
build that relationship with honor and respect and, you will succeed, or at least have fun with it.


----------



## Justcause

akpreacherplayz said:


> This is a sexy blend!!
> 
> I had done this one before but it was wrapped in Ec Shade and the flavors were good but it was missing something. So I felt that a Maduro wrapper would round it out and help the flavors marry as well as add some sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right! Sweet, smooth, with a little spice, leather, coffee and i one point i tasted vanilla! I wanna roll a bunch of them and let them age.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These flavors seem interesting!


----------



## Dran

@langos for now, just the starter pack from LO, but I'm already browsing and brainstorming what might taste good!


----------



## Fusion

A good vid of first time rolling tips, Robert is a member here though he dont get on much, he has quite a few vids on rolling


----------



## Dran

Awesome video! He breaks it down to kindergarten level!


Fusion said:


> A good vid of first time rolling tips, Robert is a member here though he dont get on much, he has quite a few vids on rolling


----------



## Fusion

Here is one on how to "case" your wrapper
This guy Bliss has some great vids but may be a little advanced, this one is how i learned to case my wrappers


----------



## BUGMERC

I'm not sure which tobaccos at the moment. 1/2 pound of a couple different fillers, 1/4 of binder and a couple different wrappers. Hopefully I'm set up enough for a few variations. Can't wait, hasn't shipped yet though...


----------



## Dran

Nah, no laughable stogies here! We're gonna be giving these grizzled vets a run fir their money in no time!


BUGMERC said:


> Meh, don't sweat it. It's all about the making, just enjoy it!
> Glad you gave it a try. We can share our laughable cigars as we learn together!


----------



## BUGMERC

Dran said:


> Nah, no laughable stogies here! We're gonna be giving these grizzled vets a run fir their money in time


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Smokewagon

langos said:


> Smokewagon said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I ordered the cigar international used molds, and they just send one. It is 50-54 pretty sure. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a picture of that CI mold you got?
Click to expand...

Sorry it took me a few days to get these photos. No markings or description that I can see except on the side, which means nothing to me. It works well enough though.


----------



## Fusion

A few new Robusto's, spent the night in the mold and will get wrapped later today, will end up around 52x5-5 1/2


----------



## langos

Smokewagon said:


> Sorry it took me a few days to get these photos. No markings or description that I can see except on the side, which means nothing to me. It works well enough though.


Thanks. someone on FTT was curios about it.


----------



## Dran

Still waiting on the starter kit😂 leaf only... Anyone ever experiment with adding pipe tobacco in the roll? I think I dark maduro with some lanes 1q woukd be killer!


----------



## Fusion

Think a few have tried Perique, not much, just a little in the center, but have at it, give em a try @Dran


----------



## langos




----------



## BUGMERC

I'm also still waiting... placed the order on the 20th and not even an update. I just emailed them but I don't expect to hear back until Monday.


----------



## Fusion

BUGMERC said:


> I'm also still waiting... placed the order on the 20th and not even an update. I just emailed them but I don't expect to hear back until Monday.


Thats the problem with LO, very slow, right about 10 days from order to delivery for me, WLT is much faster but you will find yourself ordering from both as you progress


----------



## BUGMERC

Thanks Fusion. I'll remember that.


----------



## Dran

I only went with LO because i didnt see a starter kit on wlt. Needed an easy in to get some tools on the cheap😁


----------



## langos




----------



## Dran

My kit arrives in the mail today! Probably wont roll any this evening as im usually wiped after my 13 hour work days, but hopefully tomorrow im able to create something resembling a cigar!


----------



## BUGMERC

My package arrived today! I might try to roll something tonight. I'll post pics if it's not too embarrassing.


----------



## Fusion

BUGMERC said:


> My package arrived today! I might try to roll something tonight. I'll post pics if it's not too embarrassing.


Post em up, mine were terrible no embarrassment in a first try


----------



## Dran

Here they are!! Not confident they will smoke. But they LOOK like cigars. Definately need to work on capping. Gave up and went with pigtails. Could've used more time in the mold, but i HAD to get the first ones under my belt.


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Here they are!! Not confident they will smoke. But they LOOK like cigars. Definately need to work on capping. Gave up and went with pigtails. Could've used more time in the mold, but i HAD to get the first ones under my belt.
> View attachment 222428


Looks like a great start to me, fire one up, if its a bit wet you may have to toss it but at least you will get to see how they are, if they are real wet you could use the microwave trick


----------



## Rabidawise

Dran said:


> Here they are!! Not confident they will smoke. But they LOOK like cigars. Definately need to work on capping. Gave up and went with pigtails. Could've used more time in the mold, but i HAD to get the first ones under my belt.
> View attachment 222428


Good job man!!!


----------



## Fusion

The microwave trick for wet cigars

Cut the cap, put on mic turntable and give it a 10 second zap, take it out and bow thru it (do not suck) let it cool a few mins and repeat, dont overdo it 2 or 3 times should get it, let it cool completely and fire it up.


----------



## Dran

Cool! Ill do that tomorrow after i pack all day. It just cooled down enough to have dinner... Then bed.. Already past my bedtime😂


----------



## BUGMERC

Sweet Dran! Great job! Definitely look like cigars. 
Got in a little late to start any here. My cat was certainly was interested in the smell though. Started getting all wound up like it was catnip! That could be an issue...hahaha.


----------



## Fusion

Wrapped a few Robusto's today


----------



## Dran

Wrapped a few robustos today!







(Mockery IS the highest form of flattery)
&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Wrapped a few robustos today!
> View attachment 222506
> 
> (Mockery IS the highest form of flattery)
> &#128514;&#128514;


Looking good, either your binder or wrapper looks like its the wrong way out, i see big veins, not any big problem, i often do it lol, just remember your binder should go on same as wrapper with the veins facing in


----------



## Dran

😂 tried hiding that with camera angles


----------



## Alrightdriver

Those look awesome!! You are getting good!


Fusion said:


> Wrapped a few Robusto's today


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BUGMERC

Full disclosure, this is number 2. Regarding the first one, let's just say patience is a virtue and leave it at that. Taste is good, it's a little damp but staying lit. I'm happy.


----------



## Fusion

Must say you 2 are starting off great @BUGMERC and @Dran well done to both of you


----------



## BUGMERC

Fusion said:


> Must say you 2 are starting off great @BUGMERC and @Dran well done to both of you


Thanks man! Much appreciated, wouldn't even have known where to start without you guys!


----------



## Dran

@BUGMERC, that's awesome man! Good work. And I agree with him. Been thinking about this for a long time. This feed and you guys nudging me off the edge made it happen!


----------



## Fusion

One of those Robusto's i rolled a few days ago with a few more just come out of the mold


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

New batch of leaf from a new to me supplier, PA binder and wrapper and a few free samples, looks good


----------



## langos

Weed from the butcher!


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> Weed from the butcher!


Yep :grin2:


----------



## langos




----------



## TexaSmoke

langos said:


>


That's just breathtaking. Beautiful work

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Ewood

langos said:


>


Wow!! @langos how long have you been perfecting your craft?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@langos... I'd say it's time to start selling your services brother! Weddings, bachelor parties, company picnics... Money to be made with that skill level!!


----------



## langos

Thank you all. no big deal.. I've been at it a few years.


----------



## Dran

Don't be modest! Be greedy and make some money on the side doing something you enjoy! Maybe there's a local B&M that would like to start selling a premium store brand!


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

How are you liking that Candella Marc?


----------



## langos

A lot. These last ones are bound in full PA binders which are turning out to be a very interesting combination.


----------



## BUGMERC

That sounds pretty interesting...


----------



## Fusion

Cibao valley Ligero, Cibao valley Viso, Ec Seco binder and Larry Butcher Habano Wrapper


----------



## Scotchpig

Fusion said:


> Cibao valley Ligero, Cibao valley Viso, Ec Seco binder and Larry Butcher Habano Wrapper


Burning nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> New batch of leaf from a new to me supplier, PA binder and wrapper and a few free samples, looks good


Dang brother, sounds like you really got into this, awesome job!! I remember when you were just starting out rolling, amazing to see this much progress. Do you even buy cigars anymore lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

langos said:


>


Beautiful work @langos. Can't wait to see the langos short story on my BnM shelf..always loved a small perfecto..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A Perfecto made up from some scrap Cibao valley ligero and seco rolled "book style" with
some PA binder and Habano wrapper, rolled last night, not pretty but a good smoke


----------



## langos

I'm so behind on scrap work.. you got me thinking about it now. ...


----------



## Randy956

I’ll like to try the candela


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> Dang brother, sounds like you really got into this, awesome job!! I remember when you were just starting out rolling, amazing to see this much progress. Do you even buy cigars anymore lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry John, just seen this, to answer your question i dont buy many at all now, have a few fav's i still buy


----------



## Randy956

About once or twice a week I smoke a commercial cigar so I have a reference on strength and flavor to compare my home rolls against. 
Having a RomaCraft cromag At the moment. 
It’s comparable to my home roll using Nicaraguan habana viso and habana ligero.

The cromag has a kind of burnt coffee or a flavor of instant coffee and some kitchen spice, nutmeg perhaps, that I can’t seem to duplicate. It’s quite enjoyable.

... it’s allspice I think as a background note...


----------



## Fusion

A 46x6 Grand Corona with a Cibao Valley (Dominican Republic) Ligero and Viso using a totally American grown, dried and fermented PA binder and wrapper from Kentucky


----------



## Randy956

Rolling using the stack bunch method.


----------



## langos

Randy956 said:


> Rolling using the stack bunch method.


Nice, you going to put Candela wrappers on them?


----------



## BudgetMinded

Have any of you home rollers done the experiment of wrapping an already existing commercial cigar with a different wrapper? That would be interesting...


----------



## Fusion

BudgetMinded said:


> Have any of you home rollers done the experiment of wrapping an already existing commercial cigar with a different wrapper? That would be interesting...


Yes, i had some PDR A Crop that smoked and smelled like they had been dipped in used diesel oil, removed the wrapper and re-wrapped, cant remember what i wrapped it with but it was 100% better though still not what i would call good.


----------



## langos

BudgetMinded said:


> Have any of you home rollers done the experiment of wrapping an already existing commercial cigar with a different wrapper? That would be interesting...


----------



## ADRUNKK

I had some cigars I was bombed that got damaged from USPS that I rerolled.

Before









After


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Same filler and binder as my last post but this time with a FX Smith Conni wrapper, must say i prefer the Habano wrapper
So @BUGMERC and @Dran what you guys rolling? hope ya didnt give up lol


----------



## Dran

Only temporarily... Been super busy with the move and getting everything straight. havent had extra time....


----------



## ScottyB

First time I have looked at this thread, it’s amazing you guys are doing this, good job!


----------



## Fusion

A few new ones wrapped today, the 6 on the right are PA wrapper, the 7th is a Habano wrapper and the one on the left is a Conni wrapper


----------



## langos

These are what was left of _some tobaccos_ that didn't make it to being for sale that had a tight draw.









All but six of them I dis-assembled.










Than re-assembled them with different wrappers.

















Six on the right are original, five on the left are re-wrapped with *corojo oscuro*, eight at the top are *candela*, the rest are *criollo 98.*


----------



## langos

47 RG


----------



## langos

5.6 X 47 
San Vicente, T-13, mata fina, 98


----------



## langos

Never had a box that fit these till now.


----------



## langos

5 X 46/60


----------



## Fusion

Decided to try a PA Puro, have a lot of filler/binder and some Wrapper, this is all PA filler/ binder (from a grower in KY) including using it for the wrapper, only 1 day old and still squishy (Damp from the binder and wrapper) but needed to try it before i wrapped the other 3 dolls seen in the pic.
Started out with a lot of pepper and a black tea taste, not unpleasant but im not a big pepper taste lover, it did calm down about 1" in, still a tea taste and just tobacco, At about 1/2 way the light pepper and tea was still there and i got a mild peanut creeping in.
All in all it was ok, nothing special but good enough for me to wrap the other 3 using the wrapper grade PA leaf i have. 3rd pic shows the big veins from using the filler grade leaf to wrap with.


----------



## Fusion

Some new blends, 2 on right are the PA puro again but with a Conni wrapper(46rg), 6 on left are Cibao Valley filler, PA binder and a Sumatran wrapper(52rg)


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Some new blends, 2 on right are the PA puro again but with a Conni wrapper(46rg), 6 on left are Cibao Valley filler, PA binder and a Sumatran wrapper(52rg)


I know little about rolling cigars, but I am totally impressed with your skills. The pics look like like they came right out of Estelí! Awesome job brother!


----------



## Fusion

New batch of leaf included a Candela sample, new blend with 2 candela, 1 PA and 1 Conni wrapper, havn't tried one yet but the candela is great to work with.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> New batch of leaf included a Candela sample, new blend with 2 candela, 1 PA and 1 Conni wrapper, havn't tried one yet but the candela is great to work with.


I believe you are starting to turn pro!! Last couple I've seen look like they came from the B&M. Won't be long and the fusion cigar company will be selling out like EZ's.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Yup, those look fantastic Colin. You're creeping up on Marc pretty quick.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Good job Colin!! You selling those yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

all freehand .. no cigar mold
3.5 x 43 / 20 count box. from the center - san vicente, cibao / Vuelta Abajo seco,ligaro. piloto viso. pabl, mata fina, criollo 98 wrappers.


----------



## Dran

langos said:


> all freehand .. no cigar mold
> 3.5 x 43 / 20 count box. from the center - san vicente, cibao / Vuelta Abajo seco,ligaro. piloto viso. pabl, mata fina, criollo 98 wrappers.


Getting into the counterfeit Davidoff trade I see!! I knew you'd find a way to profit from your skills! Nice work!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

langos said:


> all freehand .. no cigar mold
> 3.5 x 43 / 20 count box. from the center - san vicente, cibao / Vuelta Abajo seco,ligaro. piloto viso. pabl, mata fina, criollo 98 wrappers.


That's about a perfect anytime smoke right there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

..another box + ..


----------



## Fusion

Smoking a Curivari while wrapping some Corona Extra's with FX Smith Connecticut Shade wrapper


----------



## langos

I over guesstimated on the prep and, these are still coming. I think they're getting longer.


----------



## Pag#11

langos said:


> I over guesstimated on the prep and, these are still coming. I think they're getting longer.


Beautiful sticks to say the least. Half corona ish is a favorite size of mine.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Read through this whole thread, great looking cigars! Been watching a lot of videos, I want to try this! Was never any good at rolling cigarettes though. Might pull the trigger on a kit anyway, the cigar madness never stops!


----------



## Fusion

Cibao Valley Fillers (Dom Republic) PA binder and Wrapper (USA grown and prepared ) i love this blend
(Fusion Blue Dot) I also make the Blue Dot with a Connie Wrapper


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Read through this whole thread, great looking cigars! Been watching a lot of videos, I want to try this! Was never any good at rolling cigarettes though. Might pull the trigger on a kit anyway, the cigar madness never stops!


Jump on in, lots of help available if needed


----------



## Pius X

https://www.wholeleaftobacco.com/product/terroso-profundo/

Will this make pretty good tasting cigars? About how many will I get out of it? Shipping pretty expensive though, any way around that? I got a pizza cutter, cutting board and copper fittings.


----------



## Edgy85

langos said:


> all freehand .. no cigar mold
> 3.5 x 43 / 20 count box. from the center - san vicente, cibao / Vuelta Abajo seco,ligaro. piloto viso. pabl, mata fina, criollo 98 wrappers.


They look very nice mate. Great talent you have there!


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> https://www.wholeleaftobacco.com/product/terroso-profundo/
> 
> Will this make pretty good tasting cigars? About how many will I get out of it? Shipping pretty expensive though, any way around that? I got a pizza cutter, cutting board and copper fittings.


Yea, that should put out some tasty smokes, it says there is enough for 18-20 cigars
Shipping is always bad from there but it is fast, same high shipping at Leaf Only but it takes forever


----------



## msmith1986

Every time I go past the neighbor's tobacco barn my mouth waters for that delicious PA broadleaf. It's all mostly brown now and was just hung a few weeks ago. I might stop by one day soon and see if he'll sell me some to let our resident rollers here age a little and try it out.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Every time I go past the neighbor's tobacco barn my mouth waters for that delicious PA broadleaf. It's all mostly brown now and was just hung a few weeks ago. I might stop by one day soon and see if he'll sell me some to let our resident rollers here age a little and try it out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Oh please do, i have some and love the flavor, the veins are big so hard to make em look pretty but hey, they dont need to be pretty right?


----------



## langos

A lot of times stuff like this are already sold but, with the right type of incentive some could be had. I'm all ears.


----------



## Randy956

You’ll have to ferment it, not simply age it to make it something other than fronto.


----------



## Pius X

Made myself a couple of scrap chavetas and cap cutter with just a $10 HF angle grinder and file. Got my pasta board, glue jar and spray bottle ready. Just gotta order the kit now, freeze, case and roll!


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Made myself a couple of scrap chavetas and cap cutter with just a $10 HF angle grinder and file. Got my pasta board, glue jar and spray bottle ready. Just gotta order the kit now, freeze, case and roll!
> View attachment 232890
> 
> View attachment 232888


 Looking good, your only going to get a very small amount of glue with the kit, Xanthan gum powder works well if you need more.
I know you said you been watching vids, have a look at this 1, the guy is a member here but he dont get on here much


----------



## Fusion

Im putting this vid up as it shows how to use newspaper as a mold, helps with the shape and drying


----------



## Pius X

Does whole leaf sell extra glue (or where else to buy)? The one in the kit won't be enough? Thanks for the tips watching the vids now


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Does whole leaf sell extra glue (or where else to buy)? The one in the kit won't be enough? Thanks for the tips watching the vids now


There should be enough in the kit and yes you can buy extra but you can get the gum powder at your local grocery store, its what i and a few others use


----------



## Pius X

Cool, what aisle is it typically in? Never seen it


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Cool, what aisle is it typically in? Never seen it


MMM Maby baking? its a food thickner if not there try where they sell the gluten free items, nutrition type shops also sell it


----------



## TexaSmoke

My supermarket carries it in the baking aisle.


----------



## Pius X

Just pulled the trigger on the kit!!


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the kit!!


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::ss:ss:ss:ss:vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_clap::vs_clap::vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## msmith1986

Yeah, it's a chocolate brown and would definitely need fermented to darken more and add more characteristics of fermented tobacco, but I've seen it used around here as binder and wrapper just dried as is.


Randy956 said:


> You'll have to ferment it, not simply age it to make it something other than fronto.


Well where have you been? I was just asking the other day if anyone heard from you, lol. Good to hear you're alive. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Pius X said:


> ...(or where else to buy)?...


I have been using this.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gum-Tragac...itm=580813243476&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

I bought this less expensive version. looks identical but, have not made any yet.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gum-Tragac...itm=163001017284&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1


----------



## Pius X

When I mix the glue how much should I mix and how long does it last once mixed?


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> When I mix the glue how much should I mix and how long does it last once mixed?


Depends how much you got lol, try 1 part glue to 2 parts water in a small jar, shake a lot and have a look, should be very sticky and have a vaseline consistency,add a little more if its too thin, its probably Bermocoll so it will keep a long time in the ref, it will be full of bubbles but after a few hrs will clear, clear jar is Bermocoll cloudy jar is Xanthan


----------



## langos

I'll mix 1 part gum tragacanth to 8 parts distilled water.
I'll heat it through for consistency and time benefits. preferably a double boil, stirring constantly using stainless steel. I'll mist the last 2 or so parts while stirring to keep it from drying. it comes to about 1.5 fl oz. 1 to 8 is more like shoe polish but, in the winter, I'll use it more towards 1 to 10/12 like a toothpaste. microwave works but, it boils over easily.
I'll refrigerate it but, had no problems when I didn't.


----------



## Pius X

I ordered the gum since the packet of glue they included was pathetically small. Got the kit yesterday, I'll take it out of the freezer tonight and hopefully case and start rolling soon


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> I ordered the gum since the packet of glue they included was pathetically small. Got the kit yesterday, I'll take it out of the freezer tonight and hopefully case and start rolling soon


Im an idiot, just sent you a package today, didnt think to put some in, sorry:frown2:


----------



## Pius X

No worries brother it's already ordered! I got enough to get me going


----------



## Pius X

How much do you guys case at a time? I'm casing right now enough for a few cigars. How to store the rest of the tobacco? How many leaves should I use for about a 48rg? Also it doesn't say how much viso, seco or ligero to use.. Sorry for all the questions first time doing this


----------



## Pius X

https://www.wholeleaftobacco.com/product/terroso-profundo/

Also I'm not casing the corojo viso (it seems there's more of the viso, in the link it's called seco but mine says viso) bc it seems already wet enough. Going to mix glue now, hopefully roll tonight!


----------



## Fusion

For a 46 RG i use 3 to 4 whole leaves for the filler, 1/2 leaf for the binder and another 1/2 for the wrapper, give 1 leaf of each a try and see how that goes, then change it up and see what difference it made (blending)


How much to case is up to you, dont just leave it in case though, use what you case, just leave whats left in the bag, i usually tape up the end of the bag


----------



## Pius X

First rolls! My case was too dry, it's very dry in my house right now, I had to keep misting everything because it kept drying out. The third one looked halfway decent so I triple capped it. Very fun! Now let's see how it smokes!


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> First rolls! My case was too dry, it's very dry in my house right now, I had to keep misting everything because it kept drying out. The third one looked halfway decent so I triple capped it. Very fun! Now let's see how it smokes!
> View attachment 233510


Good job, your gona be surprised how great they smoke im sure, give 1 the microwave quick dry if they are too wet to smoke right now, im sure you wont want to wait lol


----------



## Pius X

First one was way too loose I had to toss it. (Also the filler crumbled and binder tore oh well first try) Here's the second one. I did a double binder on this one. And I did nuke it first. A lot of fun! This one is smoking well and tastes great. Still a little too loose but hey I'm learning yet


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> First one was way too loose I had to toss it. (Also the filler crumbled and binder tore oh well first try) Here's the second one. I did a double binder on this one. And I did nuke it first. A lot of fun! This one is smoking well and tastes great. Still a little too loose but hey I'm learning yet
> View attachment 233520


Next time try a few with the newspaper wrap, it tightens them up a little,all my first ones were either too loose or tight lol, you will get there, nice looking first few though


----------



## Pius X

Fusion said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> First one was way too loose I had to toss it. (Also the filler crumbled and binder tore oh well first try) Here's the second one. I did a double binder on this one. And I did nuke it first. A lot of fun! This one is smoking well and tastes great. Still a little too loose but hey I'm learning yet
> View attachment 233520
> 
> 
> 
> Next time try a few with the newspaper wrap, it tightens them up a litte
Click to expand...

 I did and that helped


----------



## Fusion

you could still wrap the one you have left in newspaper


Edit, seems we were typing at the same time lol


----------



## Pius X

Fusion said:


> you could still wrap the one you have left in newspaper


Even though it's wrapped already?


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Even though it's wrapped already?


ah forgot about that lol


----------



## Pius X

How long do you leave in the newspaper mold?


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> How long do you leave in the newspaper mold?


I used to leave it a few hrs, like 4 to 5


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Pius X said:


> First one was way too loose I had to toss it. (Also the filler crumbled and binder tore oh well first try) Here's the second one. I did a double binder on this one. And I did nuke it first. A lot of fun! This one is smoking well and tastes great. Still a little too loose but hey I'm learning yet
> View attachment 233520


Lookin good bro!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pius X

Thanks I got to work on rolling them tighter and getting the proper case. Dealing with some sorry looking wrapper and binder, it's really small Not like in the videos. Might try the diffuser to add humidity around the workstation and the marble tile trick


----------



## Pius X

Fusion said:


> Pius X said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you leave in the newspaper mold?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to leave it a few hrs, like 4 to 5
Click to expand...

 Ok I was too impatient I did 30 mins lol


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Thanks I got to work on rolling them tighter and getting the proper case. Dealing with some sorry looking wrapper and binder, it's really small Not like in the videos. Might try the diffuser to add humidity around the workstation and the marble tile trick


I use a 16X16 light colored tile, the case on your filler needs to be slightly crackly as you roll it up, just short of breaking, a little wetter also works but then you need to dry it longer.
The wrapper, i spritz my tile lightly, let the dampness hold the wrapper while i shape it, peel off the wrapper from the tile and wipe the tile dry(ish) then put the cut wrapper back down and wrap the cigar


----------



## Pius X

Nice video on dealing with bad wrapper. I got 3 in the newspaper molds right now, will wrap later. Rolled a cuban sangwich with some dominican filler as binder leaf, and some raggedy wrapper I didn't want to throw out. Looks like something clint Eastwood would smoke. Hey something to practice/smoke on while I'm waiting! I think where I was messing up was I wasn't doubling the binder. Do you guys all do double binder/entubado? The how to video with the marble tile, he bunches book method.


----------



## Pius X

Also is there a how to on rolling certain size cigars? And minimizing waste? Seems like everything is toro length or you're just cutting off tobacco to waste (what do yous do with the short filler?)


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Nice video on dealing with bad wrapper. I got 3 in the newspaper molds right now, will wrap later. Rolled a cuban sangwich with some dominican filler as binder leaf, and some raggedy wrapper I didn't want to throw out. Looks like something clint Eastwood would smoke. Hey something to practice/smoke on while I'm waiting! I think where I was messing up was I wasn't doubling the binder. Do you guys all do double binder/entubado? The how to video with the marble tile, he bunches book method.


I started out using the book method, been doing entubado for quite a while now with a single binder, using the book method is easier to get it tighter, i have never used a double binder but if it works for you do it lol

Unfortunately a lot of the leaf we can buy is sub par, when you buy 1lb you have to sort it and end up using some for filler, when your ready i can hook you up with some nice Conni shade wrapper but its fragile and you need to be careful with it. (the home roll i sent you in the pass Blue dot has it as a wrapper)


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Also is there a how to on rolling certain size cigars? And minimizing waste? Seems like everything is toro length or you're just cutting off tobacco to waste (what do yous do with the short filler?)


I save it in a Tup and roll some book method every now and then


----------



## Fusion

Not sure how many leaves your rolling at a time but the more leaf and bigger RG the harder (for me anyways) to get a tight roll, for my 46RG mold its mostly 3 full leaves filler, 1/4 leaf binder and 1/2 wrapper


----------



## Pius X

Okay the videos show the guys using two leaf halves on top on each other as the binder and rolling. I like 46rg so I'll try that. Here's a pic of the cuban sandwich and my 3 out of the newspaper mold. Going to wrap now.


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Okay the videos show the guys using two leaf halves on top on each other as the binder and rolling. I like 46rg so I'll try that. Here's a pic of the cuban sandwich and my 3 out of the newspaper mold. Going to wrap now.
> View attachment 233648
> 
> View attachment 233650


Seriously they look good


----------



## Pius X

Wrapper issues and repair.


----------



## Pius X

Starting to get the hang of it. I didn't attempt the vein-plucking trick for fear of ruining the whole wrapper. This is a ton of fun!


----------



## Pius X

A couple bands, kind of proud of the churchill. Wasn't planning on making one it just happened.


----------



## langos

proper weights will relate to size, draw, and burn.

https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/cigar/officialweights


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I am sooooo rusty, also my leaf was pretty dry but I'm happy to be back rolling again!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Pius X

langos said:


> proper weights will relate to size, draw, and burn.
> 
> https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/cigar/officialweights


Nice I like that rolling technique I'll have to try that. And try weighing. I'm guessing too leaf size determines what size cigar you should make as well

Also found this very real world video :





If only I had a press and some Connecticut. I'm determined to make something pretty, but I'm pretty happy with how my churchill came out now that it's dry.


----------



## langos

one hour twenty minutes


----------



## Pius X

Got my glue and rolled the rest of the kit. Got a total of 17 cigars. No binder left for mix fillers though.


----------



## Fusion

Pius X said:


> Got my glue and rolled the rest of the kit. Got a total of 17 cigars. No binder left for mix fillers though.
> View attachment 234070


So now you have decisions to make.
1, Are you going to continue
2, If the answer is yes, what to order next

My suggestion if your going to continue is look at the Leafonly site and pick out some 1/4 lb sample packs (unfortunately WLT dont sell sample packs)


----------



## langos

Is anyone using this?

https://totalleafsupply.com/shop/


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> Is anyone using this?
> 
> https://totalleafsupply.com/shop/


I had forgot about that site, looked at it a while ago but never used it, have you Marc?


----------



## langos

Fusion said:


> I had forgot about that site, looked at it a while ago but never used it, have you Marc?


I have not.


----------



## ras_oscar

just looked at their site. Half of their offerings are varieties I never heard of, and there is no mention of the leaf quality ( wrapper/ binder, or filler)


----------



## Fusion

ras_oscar said:


> just looked at their site. Half of their offerings are varieties I never heard of, and there is no mention of the leaf quality ( wrapper/ binder, or filler)


Yea, a lot of those leaves are cigarette and pipe


----------



## langos

You'll have to do some extra clicking to get said informations.


----------



## Fusion

Wrapped a few earlier today


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

..and another box


----------



## bobomite

I have also been thinking about it. There are many good cigars on auction; I don't know if rolling is cheaper per se but I like the idea of learning it.


----------



## langos

some re_wraps.. Corojowrppr


----------



## langos

Some new tobaccos that I hope to see available.


----------



## Fusion

More of the Blue dot with a Conni wrapper


----------



## ADRUNKK

Fusion said:


> More of the Blue dot with a Conni wrapper


Looking good as always. It reminds me I need to track down that 3d printed mold and get it to you.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Got inspired to roll tonight!

Filler: Dominican Volado Piloto, Brazilian Mata Fina, T-13
Binder: Habano Vuelta Abajo
Wrapper: CT Shade









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Got inspired to roll tonight!
> 
> Filler: Dominican Volado Piloto, Brazilian Mata Fina, T-13
> Binder: Habano Vuelta Abajo
> Wrapper: CT Shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Looking good Preach


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusion said:


> Looking good Preach


Thanks, these are my best ones yet.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

langos said:


>


 5.6-ish by 50 .. From the center. san vicente, _Cibao 98 Ligero_, _Paraguay Flojo Seco_, _T-13 Viso_ and nicaraguan seco fillers. _mata fina_ and _cibao seco_ binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_.


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Wrapped a few earlier today


I have to say those look amazing, and I can attest they smoke even better!

I am getting the itch to try this. It's all your fault, @Fusion.
:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> I have to say those look amazing, and I can attest they smoke even better!
> 
> I am getting the itch to try this. It's all your fault, @*Fusion*.
> :grin2:


Jump on in, you will love it, very satisfying, did you smoke the 1 i sent yet?


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Jump on in, you will love it, very satisfying, did you smoke the 1 i sent yet?


Yes I did. Very smooth and creamy.


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

When @ADRUNKK and i first started rolling, he made us both a nice Chaveta, few days ago i broke my tenon saw and thought i would make a new one from the blade, 30 mins and i have a new chaveta


----------



## Travoline

Fusion said:


> When @ADRUNKK and i first started rolling, he made us both a nice Chaveta, few days ago i broke my tenon saw and thought i would make a new one from the blade, 30 mins and i have a new chaveta


I love seeing repurposed items, ingenuity, saving money and people make things. This right here has it all! Fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

5.6-ish by 46 .. From the center. _Cibao 98 Ligero_, _Criollo Viso_, _Mata Fina (upper stalk) _and _T-13 Viso_ fillers. _mata fina_ and _cibao seco_ binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_.


----------



## langos




----------



## ras_oscar

langos said:


>


 What is that you're using for a glue pot? I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## langos

ras_oscar said:


> What is that you're using for a glue pot? I've never seen one like that before.


 It's a nail polish remover dispenser.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/150ML-Empt...272941645127?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Empty-Pump...m=352526687134&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Empty-Pump...m=252240563832&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Empty-...m=273342461001&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## cigar_enthusiast_

Never have, but I think you just inspired me !


----------



## langos

ras_oscar said:


> What is that you're using for a glue pot? I've never seen one like that before.


 If you look at the post above I have a mason jar lid affixed to the tuck cutter. I would put a small dab of glue on it and, use the rest of the surface to thin out the glue so I could apply the smallest amount.
You will see in cigar rolling videos from Cuba where they have a glue dispenser. They have been said to be from a Canadian supplier. I have not been able to obtain one.
The nail polish remover dispenser is the closes thing I've been able to find.


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

Smoked one of mine earlier


----------



## langos

Mixed fillers.


----------



## SLOANER

langos said:


> 5.6-ish by 50 .. From the center. san vicente, _Cibao 98 Ligero_, _Paraguay Flojo Seco_, _T-13 Viso_ and nicaraguan seco fillers. _mata fina_ and _cibao seco_ binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_.


Those look and sound absolutely exquisite!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Some more with mixed fillers. 5 ish by 40 RG


----------



## langos

5.4 X 48 .. From the center. San Vicente, _Criollo Viso_, _T-13 Viso_ , _Mata Fina (upper stalk)__ and __Nicaragua Habano Seco_fillers. _mata fina_ and _cibao seco_ binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_.


----------



## langos

..close but, no cigar. .. not really. had to use a binder on the last one.


----------



## langos

I ran out of prepped wrapper again but, used the new Vuelta Abajo Binder on one instead.


----------



## langos




----------



## Ewood

langos said:


>


I'm convinced you roll these for a shop somewhere. Amazing work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Ewood said:


> I'm convinced you roll these for a shop somewhere. Amazing work


 Thank you. Your not the first to say that. Its usually in a PM followed by "you can trust me" though.
I always thought I would. I've had the opportunity but, passed.
There sure are a lot of them though.


----------



## WABOOM

langos said:


>


Amazing.


----------



## langos

You know those scraps you throw out from the bottom side of the wrapper?


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Couple sticks fresh of the table









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Scap

akpreacherplayz said:


> Couple sticks fresh of the table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I almost sent this link to you after your post on the other forum.
:grin2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Scap said:


> I almost sent this link to you after your post on the other forum.
> 
> :grin2:


Lol

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos

more scrap wrapper


----------



## kacey

langos said:


> more scrap wrapper


Looks good. If the line was either more wavy or diagonal (Bias) then it would look very profesional as it is it looks like something they decided to try at the factory.  Great work


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Very tasty!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## csk415

langos said:


>


These look amazing. These for your personal stash?


----------



## langos

kacey said:


> Looks good. If the line was either more wavy or diagonal (Bias) then it would look very profesional as it is it looks like something they decided to try at the factory.  Great work


 Thank you.

I used to throw this kind of stuff away but, now I'm a little more selective separating filler and, wrapper/binder scraps to later make mixed filler (medium and long) smokes.
Wrapper scraps are great for patches/repairs as well as smaller wrapper demands like this. I employ this practice to other rollers.



csk415 said:


> These look amazing. These for your personal stash?


Yes they are.


----------



## Dran

8 months on the shelf and the filler is still good to go. Revitalizing the binder & wrapper. Hopefully roll a couple tomorrow. Got a short Perfecto mold for cheap!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Go @Dran go lol


----------



## Dran

Wont have the mold till later in the week, and kinda scared rolling Perfecto, but the few that I did roll months ago were pretty solid!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

I think I'm ready to try this here. So without looking through 100 pages here what's a good site to look at to get started? Just curious how far the rabbit hole I can go with rolling my own :grin2:


----------



## Dran

The EASY way is a $50 starter pack from leafonly.com. watch plenty of YouTube videos, im sure fusion and lagos would give a better guidance on who to buy from, but the LO pack comes with a small mold

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

@Dran you picked the most difficult shape with the perfecto, i have a mold for them but i rarely use it, the good thing is if you can use that mold you are good to go on any of the others, some of the @webmost videos cover perfectos


----------



## Dran

I picked it for the price $25... I still have my parejo 2 slot mold from my starter kit

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

@Dran I wanted to get back into rolling last summer but life got crazy and now we just moved. I'm still shocked at how much money I spent in the last month, but hopefully I can recover quick and start rolling soon instead of buying cigars to restock my stash.
Years ago we used to roll small free hand perfecto's with gramps without a mold with all PA ligero from local farms around here. They're easier than you would think, bunching thinner pieces and tips in both directions tapers off each end quite nicely. Ugly but smoked good, lol. Hopefully I can join you fellas soon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

you guys posting got me off my ass and rolled a few today, first time in a long while


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Gumby-cr said:


> I think I'm ready to try this here. So without looking through 100 pages here what's a good site to look at to get started? Just curious how far the rabbit hole I can go with rolling my own :grin2:


Bliss Cigar Co does some great videos






This is also a good one






Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Bliss Cigar Co does some great videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


The second one is @webmost he has a few good ones also, Bliss is great, may be a bit advanced for a beginner (me lol)
some of his caps have me amazed, i still struggle with them


----------



## Dran

I havent even gotten to the point of trying anything seperate for a cap!!! I just pigtail the wrapper once i get to the head!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> I havent even gotten to the point of trying anything seperate for a cap!!! I just pigtail the wrapper once i get to the head!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I did that for a while, the flag is quite easy, do the pigtail, put on a flag(that will stop it unraveling) then cut a round cap with a slit to the center, wrap the cap around the pigtail, its easy when you have the cut/slit in the cap and looks great lol


----------



## Fusion

Not sure if explained that well enough, here is a pic:smile2:


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Not sure if explained that well enough, here is a pic:smile2:


Where are the ones you got off your ass and rolled Colin?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Where are the ones you got off your ass and rolled Colin?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


In the molds, ill get some pics up when they come out tomorrow


----------



## Fusion

Opened em to turn them, small mold is 48rg big 1 is 52, ran out or prepared binder thats why the 52 isnt full


----------



## akpreacherplayz

I have a couple of Cigars in the Raw from Ezra Zion and I thought it would be fun to throw a candela wrapper on one of them!









Then I rolled a couple since I had everything out already!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

An EZ raw, and a Burnt Ends with a thin brittle wrapper, rewrapped and @Fusion capped!















And bunched/bound a couple from scratch that will hang out in the mold for a day or so.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Looking good @Dran :thumb:


----------



## langos




----------



## Dran

hope they smoke better than they look!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> hope they smoke better than they look!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Oh they will


----------



## langos




----------



## Fusion

I like that Torpedo mold but im afraid its gona get too high $ for me, watching, we will see


----------



## Dran

Slightly less dog turd like! And something at the head of them that looks vaguely like a cap









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Looking good @Dran, you smoked 1 yet?


----------



## Dran

Not yet, thinking im gonna grab one that i rolled the other day.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Not yet, thinking im gonna grab one that i rolled the other day.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


If its still a little wet, give it the microwave treatment first


----------



## Dran

I was inspired by discovering my parejos were smokable!
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Wrapped a few yesterday, FX Smith conni wrapper and worked hard on my caps, looking better i think


----------



## Dran

Well, this was humbling!! Haha, turns out I DONT know how to roll cigars.
















Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Well, this was humbling!! Haha, turns out I DONT know how to roll cigars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Well you picked the most difficult to start with, you will get there lol


----------



## Dran

A few of them might even be smokable! Im actually impressed! Just choose to laugh at it as opposed to getting upset

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Oh im sure they are smokable, my problem with that mold is its difficult not to get a tight draw, needs some practice


----------



## Fusion

Wrapped a few 48rg today, CV fillers again but wrapped in a PA Broadleaf


----------



## langos

langos said:


>


 these are sure popular.. who is winning?


----------



## Fusion

Not me, been watching but didnt bid, gona pass


----------



## langos

I bid early. I kinda thought the amounts would be switched around but, I think I'd hit it again if they were.


----------



## langos

5.6ish X 46 .. From the center. Cibao Vuelta Abajo Ligero, Cibao Criollo 98 Ligero, _Criollo Viso_,_ and __Nicaragua Habano Seco_ fillers. _Pa_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_.


----------



## Dran

Throwing out my duds from the Perfecto run, gonna pull 1 to smoke now, and freeze everything I have rolled up to this point. Once the go down to recover from the sickness, is there anything special I should be doing? More frequent ventilation, weekly? Monthly? Or should i just set em on a shelf and forget about em? Also, is it ok to have batches of different ages in the same container? Or should each batch have its own space to chill? 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Throwing out my duds from the Perfecto run, gonna pull 1 to smoke now, and freeze everything I have rolled up to this point. Once the go down to recover from the sickness, is there anything special I should be doing? More frequent ventilation, weekly? Monthly? Or should i just set em on a shelf and forget about em? Also, is it ok to have batches of different ages in the same container? Or should each batch have its own space to chill?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Can only tell you what i do, right or wrong IDK
If they are still a bit damp, i leave them out sat on the mold or a box 3 or 4 days as required to dry them out. i just put them in one of my tups with a band on them stating what they are, i dont put a date on them. Mine dont sit for long lol, i smoke em either right away or i leave em just a few weeks and smoke em.


----------



## langos

Dran said:


> Throwing out my duds from the Perfecto run, gonna pull 1 to smoke now, and freeze everything I have rolled up to this point. Once the go down to recover from the sickness, is there anything special I should be doing? More frequent ventilation, weekly? Monthly? Or should i just set em on a shelf and forget about em? Also, is it ok to have batches of different ages in the same container? Or should each batch have its own space to chill?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 Don't be shy about re-assembly with those.
when I get them bunched to wet, I'll just keep rotating them till they dry before wrapping. it helps a lot. once the wrapper goes on it dries much slower.

I will take dry scrap in a container and put wet smokes in to wick moister out.
I do case high to get the wrinkles out but, it gets dried before assembly.


----------



## Dran

I'll be damned if this one doesn't look too bad!! Lots of veins on the cheapo starter wrapper, but good firm construction... Decent wrap job... Mmm! Now to let it dry for a few days and burn it!!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

As many or as few as you want. Get $4.00 per pound off Cigar Long Filler until midnight Sunday April 7, 2019

https://www.wholeleaftobacco.com/cat/cigar-tobaccos/cigar-long-fillers/


----------



## Fusion

CV fillers, PA binder and wrapper


----------



## PanzaVerde

Fusion said:


> CV fillers, PA binder and wrapper


Wow, beautifully done there. That wrapper looks amazing


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> CV fillers, PA binder and wrapper


Oh my freakin gourd that looks delicious Colin. If you do more PA stuff like that let me know and I'll trade you for some.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> I'll be damned if this one doesn't look too bad!! Lots of veins on the cheapo starter wrapper, but good firm construction... Decent wrap job... Mmm! Now to let it dry for a few days and burn it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Hey man, that came out pretty nice. I've seen much worse cheapo wrapper than that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PanzaVerde said:


> Wow, beautifully done there. That wrapper looks amazing


Which one did i send you as a bodyguard a few weeks ago? thought it was a PA wrapped Blue but could have been a Conni which is the same filler and binder


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Oh my freakin gourd that looks delicious Colin. If you do more PA stuff like that let me know and I'll trade you for some.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


You know im always up for a trade on my rolls, ill try to get a few more done soon and we will do it


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> You know im always up for a trade on my rolls, ill try to get a few more done soon and we will do it


Hell yes, let me know

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## PanzaVerde

Fusion said:


> Which one did i send you as a bodyguard a few weeks ago? thought it was a PA wrapped Blue but could have been a Conni which is the same filler and binder


It looks to be a Connie wrapper but that's judging by the picture I took so I could be wrong. I need to smoke that bad boy. Keep forgetting about it


----------



## UBC03

I gotta say, yunz guys are putting out some beautiful smokes. Yunz have come a long way in a short time.. hat's off to ya...


----------



## Spencer480

Ive been thinking about rolling my own.any pointers as to where is a good place to start.


----------



## msmith1986

Spencer480 said:


> Ive been thinking about rolling my own.any pointers as to where is a good place to start.


The beginning of this thread, lol. All the pointers and video links you could ever want or need.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Spencer480 said:


> Ive been thinking about rolling my own.any pointers as to where is a good place to start.


Most of us started out with a starter kit from Leafolny, just buy the leaf not the full kit as you dont need the full kit.
I started with one of the 2lb leaf kits, watched a LOT of youtube vids and asked the guys here and elsewhere, lots of help available, here is a link to the kits

https://www.leafonly.com/cigar-tobacco-leaf/tobacco-kits


----------



## Dran

I just upgraded to a 10 slot mold. Id be more than happy to send my 2 slot mold from the starter kit! Let me know.
My new gifted mold








And my newest selection of leaf!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Dran said:


> I just upgraded to a 10 slot mold. Id be more than happy to send my 2 slot mold from the starter kit! Let me know.
> My new gifted mold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest selection of leaf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Id gladly take you up on that offer


----------



## Flaco_

*Another hobby?*

Oh man! You guys & gals are evil! 
Upon registering at this site yesterday, it did not take me long to stumble upon this thread.
As a so-called man of a thousand hobbies, I've spent my life learning to make things that people normally just go out and buy, and sometimes I can even make a superior product. Beer? Yowsa! Home roasted coffee? Oh yeah. :cb

So I'm perusing this thread carefully to see what I can learn. What's another hobby, more or less? mg:
Rgds,
Flaco


_Drink your coffee. There are people sleeping in China._


----------



## Fusion

Flaco_ said:


> Oh man! You guys & gals are evil!
> Upon registering at this site yesterday, it did not take me long to stumble upon this thread.
> As a so-called man of a thousand hobbies, I've spent my life learning to make things that people normally just go out and buy, and sometimes I can even make a superior product. Beer? Yowsa! Home roasted coffee? Oh yeah. :cb
> 
> So I'm perusing this thread carefully to see what I can learn. What's another hobby, more or less? mg:
> Rgds,
> Flaco
> 
> 
> _Drink your coffee. There are people sleeping in China._


Welcome aboard @Flaco_


----------



## Flaco_

Thanks, Fusion. 

Well, at 30 posts per page I'm just on page 7 of this 35 page thread. Heh. But I'm impressed by results I'm seeing so far.


----------



## langos




----------



## PanzaVerde

langos said:


>


Those look good. What wrapper is that?


----------



## langos

PanzaVerde said:


> Those look good. What wrapper is that?


https://www.wholeleaftobacco.com/product/criollo-98-wrapper/


----------



## PanzaVerde

langos said:


> https://www.wholeleaftobacco.com/product/criollo-98-wrapper/


Oh thats a good wrapper. Looks great in the pics. Love the flavor of those.


----------



## Flaco_

Has anyone tried either of the *oscuro kits* at WLT? These have some Nicaraguan in them, which I love.

My everyday smokes are the Nicaraguan seconds I get at JR. Also, as one might guess from my avatar, I like Punch cigars--the maduros and oscuros. I dipped into my box of Punch Gran Puros Nicaragua yesterday after 3-4 months' rest and a stog out if it was exquisite.

Anyway, that kinda lays out my taste in cigars; I go for flavor over prestige. Yeah OK I bought a handful of $10 cigars the other day at a newly-opened B&M nearby, but the cost-effective solid performers ala Punch are really more more my bag.


----------



## langos

Those kits are a good starting point to see if its something you want to do. If you want to get just one, it does sounds like a bold aim your having, that Flojo is unique. You do seem to be a good candidate for it I got to say.


----------



## Flaco_

Thanks, amigo.


----------



## Flaco_

*I was compelled*

OK Lads, here we go:


> *Order details*
> 
> Product Total
> Azucarado Oscuro II Cigar Blend Kit, 1lb. *× 1* $30.99
> Honduras Gran Hab. 1lb. *× 1* $28.99
> Subtotal:$59.98
> Shipping:$13.23 via Priority Mail
> Tax:$0.00
> Payment methodayPal
> Total:$73.21


I wouldn't have been able to live with myself otherwise. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

@Spencer480 9500110403569100234267 enjoy it brother?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Dran said:


> @Spencer480 9500110403569100234267 enjoy it brother?
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Thanks brother I ordered one of the 2lb blend kits from leafonly and expect that by the end of the week. I should have my first roll done this weekend.


----------



## Flaco_

*Teetering at the top of a slippery slope*

My baccy arrived just now and it is purty! Like bacon, I guess they put the best looking leaves on top, and those look like some very attractive wrappers. Habana and maduro--two kits. Just shoved it in the freezer and expect to roll my first (((something))) middle of next week. 

For a chaveta I'll be using an old 5-1/2" cleaver that I've had forever and never use for anything any more. The edge is rounded at the ricasso end and square at the front. I may grind the latter to match the rear. It's comfortable to hold it by the spine of the blade, but I might cut the handle off anyway. Haven't decided.

Will be keeping my eye out for a 6-7" X 50ish open-ended mold if this turns out to be anything.


----------



## Dran

The 2 bad ones are aged PA. It didn't agree with me at all.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> The 2 bad ones are aged PA. It didn't agree with me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I have some PA thats hard to work with, thick leaf and heavy side veins but it sure tastes good lol


----------



## Dran

@Fusion, i was really excited for it because of the barnyard smell it was putting off when i sample it, i may decide its worth the effort!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

Dran said:


> the barnyard smell it was putting off


 Ammonia? Will that age out?
G/L


----------



## Dran

Flaco_ said:


> Ammonia? Will that age out?
> G/L


Nah... Just that earthy barnyard smell that's a good thing in cigars. But yes, any ammonia smell is juat fermentation or a "sick" cigar, that will age out.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

@Dran Thanks for the package, now I just wait for my leaf.


----------



## Dran

Extra damp... But my best construction by far!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Extra damp... But my best construction by far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Looking good buddy


----------



## Spencer480

Order from leaf only came in today.


----------



## Spencer480

Well that aint pretty I just hope they smoke better than they look


----------



## Dran

They always do brother! Not a bad first go!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetMinded

But how do they actually taste? I am pretty sure I won't be able to roll anything like a Padron...But I'd imagine some of these home rolled cigars could be comparable to many boutique blends...


----------



## Fusion

BudgetMinded said:


> But how do they actually taste? I am pretty sure I won't be able to roll anything like a Padron...But I'd imagine some of these home rolled cigars could be comparable to many boutique blends...


Mine are not anything extra special but they are very smokeable and i do enjoy them, i really like my latest blend which i call the Blue


----------



## Spencer480

Second round looks a little better


----------



## Fusion

Dont despair @Spencer480 they will get better real quick, they will taste a lot better than they look anyway


----------



## Spencer480

@Fusion I'm sure they will. I'm actually pretty happy with this attempt I was focused mainly on my bunching and this time it feels like a cigar should. My first attempt was bunched way to loose.


----------



## Spencer480

Definitely my best one yet it actually has something that resembles a cap. Filler Dominican seco piloto and Colombian seco
Binder Colombian and Ecuadorian seco shade wrapper


----------



## Dran

Nicely done @Spencer480!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Thanks @Dran for getting me started. This is my latest attempt vs my first


----------



## Dran

Mass production standards have been set!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

Looking good guys! Keep up the hard work!!!


----------



## Dran

Done


----------



## Spencer480

Well I tried one and it was actually really good the ash held on for 2in before it fell


----------



## langos

48 X 5-ish From the center. Cibao Criollo 98 Ligero, _Criollo Viso_,_ Rene, and mata fina_ fillers. Cibao seco and Mata Fina binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_ and, some candela / Corojo Oscuro double wrapps w/ closed feet.


----------



## Scotchpig

langos said:


> 48 X 5-ish From the center. Cibao Criollo 98 Ligero, _Criollo Viso_,_ Rene, and mata fina_ fillers. Cibao seco and Mata Fina binders, _criollo 98 wrappers_ and, some candela / Corojo Oscuro double wrapps w/ closed feet.


Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

1/2 Nicaraguan Habano Ligero
1 1/2 Rene Seco
1 Brazilian Mata Fina
Ecuadorian Shade Wrapper










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A couple Maduros and a Rosado









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Flaco_

*Dry tobacco*



Flaco_ said:


> My baccy arrived just now and it is purty! Like bacon, I guess they put the best looking leaves on top, and those look like some very attractive wrappers. Habana and maduro--two kits. Just shoved it in the freezer and expect to roll my first (((something))) middle of next week.


No joy yet, guise. My tobacco was dry and crumbly, unusably so, so all I made was about a 5x55 mess.
It's in my igloodor for a while. If I can get my filler just a tad moister, I figure I can prime case my binders and wrappers a little. I guess that'll mean time in a dry box, but hey we do what we can.

Maybe I'll get a pipe for all the waste.

ETA: Looking good, guys! Y'all are doing fine.


----------



## Tjwilson40

Spencer480 said:


> Well I tried one and it was actually really good the ash held on for 2in before it fell


Holy cow brother. That's some serious progress. Those are looking delicious. Good job man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Thanks brother I'm getting better every roll I think I'm on my 20th try with this one


----------



## Tjwilson40

If you or @Dran ever need some guinea pigs let me know  I'd be more then interested to purchase or trade for a couple homemade sticks from you guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras_oscar

Spencer480 said:


> Well I tried one and it was actually really good the ash held on for 2in before it fell


And the ash is nice and white, which usually indicates the moisture is correct. How is the burn?


----------



## ras_oscar

Flaco_ said:


> No joy yet, guise. My tobacco was dry and crumbly, unusably so, so all I made was about a 5x55 mess.
> It's in my igloodor for a while. If I can get my filler just a tad moister, I figure I can prime case my binders and wrappers a little. I guess that'll mean time in a dry box, but hey we do what we can.


I usually case all the leaf I need for a rolling session the evening before, place it in plastic bags labeled "W, B, and F. One squirt of DW for each filler leaf, 2 for each binder leaf and 2-3 for each wrapper leaf depending on how moist it comes out of the bag. I believe I tend to roll a little wetter than most, so YMMV. when I plan a rolling session I will allow my wood humidor to dry out below 65F. I place the sticks ROTT into the humidor and let the wet sticks fight it out with the dry humidor. It takes several weeks, but the humidor and the sticks both benefit. I have found that conditioning my humidor like this ( with wet sticks in direct contact with the SC lining) it tends to bounce less. Just be sure you shuffle the position of the sticks in the humidor periodically so all the sticks get a chance to meet the cedar.


----------



## Spencer480

Tjwilson40 said:


> If you or @Dran ever need some guinea pigs let me know  I'd be more then interested to purchase or trade for a couple homemade sticks from you guys
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 send me a pm and I'll send a few your way


----------



## Spencer480

ras_oscar said:


> And the ash is nice and white, which usually indicates the moisture is correct. How is the burn?


The burn was decent got a little off towards the end.


----------



## Dran

Gettin' there!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

I have a feeling that I just may be placing an order for some leaves glue and molds soon... haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

New blend is super sexy!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

akpreacherplayz said:


> New blend is super sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


That roll is super sexy! Well done Tim-Tim!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

What a feat! Just finished reading from the very first post, alllll the way through. It’s amazing seeing all the progress everyone has made!! Getting excited to learn a little more before I place my orders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

There are no stupid questions, just stupid answers. ask anything. ... well .. maybe not.


----------



## Flaco_

ras_oscar said:


> I usually case all the leaf I need for a rolling session the evening before, place it in plastic bags labeled "W, B, and F. One squirt of DW for each filler leaf, 2 for each binder leaf and 2-3 for each wrapper leaf depending on how moist it comes out of the bag. I believe I tend to roll a little wetter than most, so YMMV...


 Thanks. Day before yesterday I did manage a couple of dog rockets by casing my tobacco. The first was filler from what I tried to roll with dry binder last week. I unrolled it and wrapped it with a moist binder leaf. It never made it to having a wrapper, as it was just a proof of concept. It had a real loose draw and was about a pretty as a mud fence, but it smoked and tasted pretty good.

The other one ended up being a figurado of about 5.5 x 40-60. Still ugly as hell but had a better shape (though figurado was not my intent Heh). Tasted good except got bitter near the end. Finally gave up on it significantly before finger burn due to bitterness. First 2/3 was quite tasty, though.

Using leaves from the Azucarado kit, my blend was roughly 1/2 leaf ligero, 1 viso, and 1-1/4 or so seco. The ember was cone shaped, so I guess I managed to get and keep my ligero in the middle of the bunch.

No pix because I don't know what size pics are allowed here, being a n00b and all...


----------



## Flaco_

@akpreacherplayz:
Nice cigar rest. What's it made of?

It took a while to figure out, as it looks like a ridiculously oversized airgun pellet or (again) a way oversized wadcutter bullet. Maybe to fit a cannon, but why a wadcutter for a cannon?


----------



## Tjwilson40

Got slightly bored today being inside too long and practiced with Kleenex's... end result.. DIY tampon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

How does it smoke?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjwilson40

No cherry, all flame lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Flaco_ said:


> @akpreacherplayz:
> Nice cigar rest. What's it made of?
> 
> It took a while to figure out, as it looks like a ridiculously oversized airgun pellet or (again) a way oversized wadcutter bullet. Maybe to fit a cannon, but why a wadcutter for a cannon?


I believe it is steel, @PanzaVerde made it!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Tjwilson40

Oh yeah. Placed an order today. Couldn’t hold out another minute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

Nice! . waiting patiently I am..


----------



## Flaco_

*Q for those using a cutting board*

I've appropriated a cutting board from the kitchen for use in my cigar factory. (Two cigars made and now he has a factory )
I've sanded the board down and I'm wondering if I should finish it with something to help keep moist leaf from sticking? It should be something food grade that won't go rancid, I reckon. The only thing I can think of that meets these criteria is coconut oil, but do I really want coconut flavored cigars? Probably not. Any advice appreciated.

Now for comedy hour:

Dog rocket 01 alongside a 5x50 Nicaraguan factory smoke. I didn't bother with a wrapper for DR01, as I knew it was crap. Funny thing is, it smoked and tasted OK.










Dog rocket 02 only has part of a wrapper.










DR02 smoked OK tho


----------



## langos

Looking good! there is an old school type of factory board that can be found that is end cut blocks and clued then bolted together. you've seen them in videos. I did find one barely used that was treated. I got a piece of black walnut cut on its end that I was looking to condition. When I was looking at conditioning, I came across a thing called spoon butter (also known as cutting board cream) which is simply a mixture of oil and beeswax. I ended up using this stuff I got from walmart. 








here is some >> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Equate-Min...475?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0

Some old molds I got seem to have this spoon butter treatment like the old school board I got had. I have not re-treated any of them.

Though, the walnut board and, new molds I got did get hit with this mineral oil.
The wood was dry to start.
There was some re-applying as well as some wiping away of residual oil.
This was a little bit of work to get it to the point to where it was even and, not so over saturated.
I will wipe down my board when I work on it. Thicker wrappers a little more. Thick and thin leaf get different treatment for prep.


----------



## Fusion

Flaco_ said:


> I've appropriated a cutting board from the kitchen for use in my cigar factory. (Two cigars made and now he has a factory )
> I've sanded the board down and I'm wondering if I should finish it with something to help keep moist leaf from sticking? It should be something food grade that won't go rancid, I reckon. The only thing I can think of that meets these criteria is coconut oil, but do I really want coconut flavored cigars? Probably not. Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Now for comedy hour:
> 
> Dog rocket 01 alongside a 5x50 Nicaraguan factory smoke. I didn't bother with a wrapper for DR01, as I knew it was crap. Funny thing is, it smoked and tasted OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog rocket 02 only has part of a wrapper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR02 smoked OK tho


 Great start :thumb:
I use a 16x16 light colored tile


----------



## Flaco_

Nice, thanks. I'll look for it locally.



That way, the more cigars you smoke, the more regular you'll be.


----------



## Flaco_

Fusion said:


> Great start :thumb:
> I use a 16x16 light colored tile


Thanks. I thought about looking for something at the orange store. I may yet, when I get a round tuit.


----------



## langos

48 X 5" yada yada, I wanted to show my black walnut I use most of the time on my lap. 11 inches tall it is.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

langos said:


> 48 X 5" yada yada, I wanted to show my black walnut I use most of the time on my lap. 11 inches tall it is.


Very cool!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## greasemonger

I know my butcher block came with linseed oil for seasoning. Its readily available, but not sure if its suited for this application or not.


----------



## ADRUNKK

greasemonger said:


> I know my butcher block came with linseed oil for seasoning. Its readily available, but not sure if its suited for this application or not.


I've heard Linseed soaked rags are horrible for spontaneously combusting.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

ADRUNKK said:


> I've heard Linseed soaked rags are horrible for spontaneously combusting.


Yup

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## langos

ADRUNKK said:


> I've heard Linseed soaked rags are horrible for spontaneously combusting.


Its the opposite. Linseed soaked rags are good for spontaneously combusting.


----------



## Tjwilson40

So my shipment is in and I plan to roll a few this weekend. From what I’ve seen a hard wood cutting board or something similar with a Chavez’s or rotary cutter is fine. I’ve seen a lot of people use granite for the wrapper as it helps stretch it out while rolling. I have extra mirrors and glass at the house. Would this not work in a similar fashion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Tjwilson40 said:


> So my shipment is in and I plan to roll a few this weekend. From what I've seen a hard wood cutting board or something similar with a Chavez's or rotary cutter is fine. I've seen a lot of people use granite for the wrapper as it helps stretch it out while rolling. I have extra mirrors and glass at the house. Would this not work in a similar fashion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glass should work just fine.


----------



## Tjwilson40

Then you guys should expect to see my first attempts very soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

https://www.ebay.com/itm/cigar-press/323796054382?hash=item4b63bfb16e:g:uA4AAOSw7tFcy5Q5


----------



## langos

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Cigar-Roll...419478?hash=item3b30993d16:g:ws0AAOSwdyxcwOJ2


----------



## Fusion

Rolled a few today, first time in a while, i had to because i promised someone here a trade lol, opened up the mold to give them the first turn, i will leave them all night now and hopefully wrap them tomorrow.


----------



## langos

Is that wood or composite? I forget.


----------



## Fusion

langos said:


> Is that wood or composite? I forget.


Wood, thats the 1 i had Keith i think his name is make for me on the other forum


----------



## Tjwilson40

Alright first few in the books. Oscuro starter pack. Still drying out. No mold. And the short fat one was from the left over scraps off the first two for the most part. Got a ton to learn still








.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

It's official, your in. Welcome to the club! .. and, that's the spirit.
I do tend to put "left over scraps" in the shoulder and, head so there's not so much waist.


----------



## Spencer480

Here's my latest


----------



## Fusion

Struggled with the wrappers on these, PA but big heavy side veins, ah well they will still smoke, the pic is the "Hollywood" side:smile2:


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> Struggled with the wrappers on these, PA but big heavy side veins, ah well they will still smoke, the pic is the "Hollywood" side:smile2:


Very cool man! I must've missed the post when you started putting those awesome bands on your rolls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> Very cool man! I must've missed the post when you started putting those awesome bands on your rolls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been putting them on for quite a while, i have Marc @langos to thank for those :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Double post


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Picture me rollin! - Tupac









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## UBC03

akpreacherplayz said:


> Picture me rollin! - Tupac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Preacher quoting Tupac? There's a sermon I might actually stay awake for.


----------



## Scotchpig

akpreacherplayz said:


> Picture me rollin! - Tupac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Looks like a fivepac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

UBC03 said:


> Preacher quoting Tupac? There's a sermon I might actually stay awake for.


Tupac would have made a great preacher!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Scotchpig said:


> Looks like a fivepac
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I see what you did there

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Played around with some leaf this morning while in a conference call.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Far from actually turning a profit, but i gave a coworker 2 Homerolls yesterday, and today he offered me $20 to bring him 2 more! I'm not convinced they're worth $5/ea, so he got a BG too!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Last night's project: San Andreas, Candela, and CT







l

The San Andreas wasn't fun to work with.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

Wrapping the first new blend in a while, 2 with Butcher Farms PA Broadleaf and 2 with FX Smith Conni, will give em a try in a few days


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Workin on wrapping different vitolas









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Fusion

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Thats a corker Preach, well done


----------



## ADRUNKK

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Looks really good.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

More of the same









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Playing around with some leaf today during a meeting.









Wrapped an EZ Cigar in the Raw with Maduro and Candela, then wrapped a CT Perfecto.

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## PanzaVerde

Wow brother you are pumping out some beautiful sticks there.


----------



## Dran

Time for a little me time, before thebhouse is filled with relatives and screaming undisciplined toddlers!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I've plateaued, not really seeing much improvement the last couple batches, aside frim caps and consistency!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Dran said:


> I've plateaued, not really seeing much improvement the last couple batches, aside frim caps and consistency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Keep at it you will get there.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I'm totally happy with where im at! I can turn out a mold full of smokable sticks every time! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> I'm totally happy with where im at! I can turn out a mold full of smokable sticks every time!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


As you should be, they are nice sticks, like me you just need to work on the capping a bit, i still struggle with it


----------



## langos




----------



## Dran

langos said:


>


Oh great!! Here's marc again to make me and @Fusion feel like a one handed college kid rolling blind at a frat party!!! JK brother! Thems Purdy!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

thanks man.. I mean Dran.
Yeah, I get myself in trouble. its a continuation of last weeks blend w/o the t-13 and Candela. I needed to pull a fresh San Vic out so, it made it as the replacement. Now I have nothing prepped. Lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## Fusion

This is a new blend, my first smoke of it, quite good


----------



## kacey

Fusion said:


> This is a new blend, my first smoke of it, quite good


Nice looking roll there.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## zcziggy

Man....those sure look good


----------



## langos

**

Hi, Jason Cambest, a while ago you told me you were interested in *learning how to roll cigars*, and asked me about our live training program in Austin, TX.








Each year, we personally train dozens of new rollers, but for many, making the commitment to travel to Austin for a full week and pay the $2000 price is difficult.
_*Today, we're launching the perfect solution!*_
Our brand new, learn-at-home course: *Rolling Cigars for Fun & Profit!*
This course is jam packed with several dozen videos that teach you the exact same steps I would teach you if you came to our live course.
Even better, you can go through the course at your own pace.
We scoured the industry, and cannot find a single course that offers the quality of training, not to mention all the super cool videos that you'll love watching over and over again!
Because you have asked about Roller Training before, we wanted to give you a very special offer.
We want to let you have the course for just $297, _*that's 70% off the regular price*_.
All we ask, is that you love the course and believe it deserves a perfect 5 star rating, give us a great review inside the course!
But you have to hurry, we're only going to sell 50 copies at this introductory price before we roll it out to the general public at the full $997 price (still a great deal).
So...
==> If you love cigars...
==> If you're looking for a cool and fun side hustle...
==> or, if you just love to watch very cool cigar rolling videos.
Grab, Rolling Cigars for Fun & Profit right now.
_*Click Here to Enroll Now.*_
Thank you again,









Jeff Lipton

Bobalu Cigar Co.
8501A Burnet Road
Austin, TX 78757
(512) 469-5877

_*P.S.*_ Once you complete your registration, you will get instant access to our beautiful private member area.


----------



## langos

Some re-wraps with some _Nicaragua Jalapa Rosado_ I just got finally. I remember the samples and, this is really nice stuff.
Big thanks to _WLT / Don and his_ (@FmGrowit) for having the best freebees and leaf in the business!


----------



## Flaco_

Langos, Bobalu has two locations in Awe-stink err... Austin--that Burnet Rd. location and one on 6th St. downtown. I believe the downtown store has a guy rolling cigars in the front window (not sure about the Burnet Rd. location). I've thought about going and hanging out there a while. Better than watching you toobs, I'd think. Pick up a few fresh sticks too while there.

Trouble is, I have other Austin trips in the planning stages which haven't happened yet either.


----------



## Jrfoxx2

I thought about trying my hand at rolling some a few years ago. Even found a few places online to order supplies from, but never pulled the trigger. Seemed like it was pretty difficult, and takes a lot of failure to get something even half way smokable. May still give it a shot someday.


----------



## langos

Flaco_ said:


> Langos, Bobalu has two locations in Awe-stink err... Austin--that Burnet Rd. location and one on 6th St. downtown. I believe the downtown store has a guy rolling cigars in the front window (not sure about the Burnet Rd. location). I've thought about going and hanging out there a while. Better than watching you toobs, I'd think. Pick up a few fresh sticks too while there.
> 
> Trouble is, I have other Austin trips in the planning stages which haven't happened yet either.


 I did hear they had to close the 6th street local. Burnet Road is the only one they list.

This is a quote from someone on the ground (GreenDragon) from another forum.

"*Update!*

Curiosity got the best of me (and I was bored), so I swung by the store over lunch. Expectations were not high, and I was not disappointed.

Walked in: Salesman is reclined in the smoking lounge and 4 torcedores​ are sitting at their stations staring into space. 
Salesman shuffled over: "Do you know what you want?"
Me: "No, It's my first time here. Saw you on the internet today."
Salesman: "Well, all our cigars are rolled by our expert Cuban rollers (waves vaguely at non-rolling 'rollers'), Rolando there rolled for 20 years in Cuba". (Rolando doesn't look up)
Me: "Cool. I roll some myself"
Salesman, showing signs of life: "Did you learn from our Video!?"
Me: "No, web forum and YouTube. I started by..."
Salesman immediately changes subject: "Would you like to join our membership club? Only $50 a year and you get 1/2 off our cigars!"
Me: "Tell me about your cigars, where do you get your leaf from?" 
Salesman: "Nicaragua I think, and Connecticut for the Connecticut shade." Shows me to a small walk-in humidor and points to *10%* of the cigars with a Bobula label. "These are our cigars." ​ The rest were generic brands I've never seen/heard of. I'm thinking re-branded seconds. ​Proceeds to describe them _*by their sizes*_, as there are no descriptions at all on what the fillers are or flavor profiles, only sizes and prices were on the labels.

I bought a few to be polite and beat a hasty retreat. I can always give them to some of the guys at work I don't really like. On the plus side, the cigars are beautifully rolled. They should let the torcedores take over the store. I can see why they failed at 6th street."


----------



## Flaco_

Jrfoxx2 said:


> I thought about trying my hand at rolling some a few years ago. Even found a few places online to order supplies from, but never pulled the trigger. Seemed like it was pretty difficult, and *takes a lot of failure to get something even half way smokable*. May still give it a shot someday.


(emphasis mine)

No. Scroll up 2-3 pages, and for some comedic relief look at the dog turds I rolled as a first try. Ugly as a mud fence, but they tasted fine, and smoked pretty well, if a tad loosely rolled.


----------



## Flaco_

Hey Langos, thanks for saving me a trip to town! Any day I don't need to go there is a good day.
I do still need to go to Waterloo Records, as my music library seriously needs an upgrade, but that can be put off. I have three doctors on my gravy train, but no appt. until late July.  Maybe I can work that record store trip in sometime between now & then.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

Shades of Rosado!


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

Stunning


"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## BudgetMinded

Aside from the fun aspect, do you actually save any money doing this?


I am looking at the prices of these leaves and such...the price to make a significant amount of cigar seems like there is really no breaking even.


How do I even know if the tobacco was cured right? It seems like maybe using the good wrappers and second tier stuff could make very good small cigarillos and actually be cost effective. 



Do the blends offered have more character than some off self cigars? If I could theoretically roll 3 boxes for under 100$ I might be interested.


----------



## langos

BudgetMinded said:


> Aside from the fun aspect, do you actually save any money doing this?
> 
> I am looking at the prices of these leaves and such...the price to make a significant amount of cigar seems like there is really no breaking even.
> 
> How do I even know if the tobacco was cured right? It seems like maybe using the good wrappers and second tier stuff could make very good small cigarillos and actually be cost effective.
> 
> Do the blends offered have more character than some off self cigars? If I could theoretically roll 3 boxes for under 100$ I might be interested.


 I will say that I could earn enough with RyO to buy boxes from the B&Ms and, have more of my sticks to burn for myself and, have some cash left in my pocket.

I will also say that the value is best measured by your self but, I invite you to read on and, you may find the answer your looking for.

I believe this may be the only RyO thread on this forum but, there are others to inquire.


----------



## langos

The 47 X 4 inch cigars here are made from scrap fillers left over from my last 52 torpedos which had Cibao Criollo 98, San Vicente and Cibao Vuelta Abajo Hab. Ligeros, Criollo 98, T-13 and Piloto Visos, Nicaraguan and Rene Secos. Binders are Vuelta Abajo with a inner scrap piece of Rosodo wrapper. Wrappers are Criollo 98.


----------



## msmith1986

langos said:


> The 47 X 4 inch cigars here are made from scrap fillers left over from my last 52 torpedos which had Cibao Criollo 98, San Vicente and Cibao Vuelta Abajo Hab. Ligeros, Criollo 98, T-13 and Piloto Visos, Nicaraguan and Rene Secos. Binders are Vuelta Abajo with a inner scrap piece of Rosodo wrapper. Wrappers are Criollo 98.


I bet those will have some interesting flavor, they look awesome Marc. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaco_

msmith1986 said:


> I bet those will have some interesting flavor, they look awesome Marc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


They really do, Marc. I know it's been a long road getting to your present rolling & blending level; you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## langos

50 X 5.4 from the center listed. 0.75 ligaro, 1.5 viso filler, 0.5 canela, 0.5 Vualta Abajo binders and Rosado wrappers.

https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/cibao-valley-corojo-ligero/
https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/cibao-valley-corojo-viso/
https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/candela-wrapper/
https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/vuelta-abajo-binder/
https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/nicaragua-criollo-98-rosado/


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


>


Just curious, how long have you been rolling your own ? Some beautiful results that have me contemplating giving it a try

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## langos

JtAv8tor said:


> Just curious, how long have you been rolling your own ? Some beautiful results that have me contemplating giving it a try
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


 You should do it. _$30 kits_ are worth it to give it a go.

It wasn't till 2011 that I was really started but, I dabbled a little from 1984 when I got the bug from an old Macanudo roller while in Jamaica.


----------



## langos

50 X 5.2 from the center listed. 0.5 cibao corojo-ligero, 1.0 Condega viso, 0.75 cibao corojo seco fillers with 0.5 pa, 0.5 Vuelta Abajo binders and Nic-criollo-98 / Nic-Rosado wrappers.


----------



## langos

langos said:


> 50 X 5.2 from the center listed. 0.5 cibao corojo-ligero, 1.0 Condega viso, 0.75 cibao corojo seco fillers with 0.5 pa, 0.5 Vuelta Abajo binders and Nic-criollo-98 / Nic-Rosado wrappers.


----------



## langos

into the box..


----------



## Fusion

Nice Marc


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

So, another 30 done (that's 64 total) but, I've bin burning them already. I got this new mold coming tomorrow and I'm going to use what I have left prepped to stuff into it.


----------



## langos




----------



## CgarDann

What kind of tobacco are you using?


----------



## langos

CgarDann said:


> What kind of tobacco are you using?


from the center .. cibao corojo-ligero, Condega viso, cibao corojo seco fillers with pa, Vuelta Abajo binders and Nic-criollo-98 / Nic-Rosado / Candela wrappers.


----------



## CgarDann

Do you have any rolls that have enough age where you would be comfortable selling a sampler to review?


----------



## langos

I do have a lot of aged stix and, there was this >> https://blindmanspuff.com/editorial-roll-with-it-home-rolled-cigars/
.. and this was mine >> https://blindmanspuff.com/blind-cigar-review-home-roll-dbl-press-no-1157/
I forget but, this may have been mentioned in this thread above?
but, that was on a voluntary basis plus, selling is something I haven't done though, there is a long list of requests that I have. PM ur addy to get on it.


----------



## langos

64/52 X 7










46 X 5.5


----------



## JtAv8tor

Starting to wonder if it is possible to take your pics and make them prints to hang haha


----------



## langos

48 X 5.4 & 64/52 X 7


----------



## Flaco_

My friend, you are a rolling MACHINE.
I assume you smoke your cigars, but I'm curious as to how many of your cigars you have on hand. Hundreds, no doubt.


----------



## langos

More then several..


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

I always wanted to roll my own cigars but I had so many questions and I was always worried about "wasting" leaves what do you do with a blend you didn't like do you toss it (assuming you only rolled 1) and how many blends did you go thru before you got one you liked


----------



## langos

6.5 X 52/64 from the center, _San Vicente Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Condega Viso_ and, _Rene Seco_ fillers, PA, _mata fina_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_, _Candela_ and _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers.

_








_


----------



## langos

4 X 60


----------



## langos

4.5 to 5.5 X 48


----------



## langos

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I always wanted to roll my own cigars but I had so many questions and I was always worried about "wasting" leaves what do you do with a blend you didn't like do you toss it (assuming you only rolled 1) and how many blends did you go thru before you got one you liked


You should do it.
So, sorry about the stall on responding. I thought maybe someone else would.

There can be somewhat of a learning curve.

To what degree of investment we make is objective.

I learned to use assembly technique to the least wasteful advantage.

As taste is objective and, comparisons to commercial stix could be more of chance due to trade secrets within brands, having a sense do develop through the relationship with the leaf I believe, is what it takes and, is unavoidable.

Saying this, You can do this if you want to.
Just let it happen.
You'll have to let it run it's course to what ever the degree.

I have taken blends for different reasons and, de-construct them and then, re-construct them with success.

Filler, binder and, wrapper scraps are kept separated and, are used in mixed filler stix.
I like to make short perfectos with most of it.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90

langos said:


> You should do it.
> So, sorry about the stall on responding. I thought maybe someone else would.
> 
> There can be somewhat of a learning curve.
> 
> To what degree of investment we make is objective.
> 
> I learned to use assembly technique to the least wasteful advantage.
> 
> As taste is objective and, comparisons to commercial stix could be more of chance due to trade secrets within brands, having a sense do develop through the relationship with the leaf I believe, is what it takes and, is unavoidable.
> 
> Saying this, You can do it if you want to.
> Just let it happen.
> 
> You'll have to let it run it's course to what ever the degree.
> 
> I have taken blends for different reasons and, de-construct them and then, re-construct them with success.
> 
> Filler, binder and, wrapper scraps are kept separated and, are used in mixed filler stix.
> I like to make short perfectos with most of it.


It's cool thanks for taking the time to answer we'll see what happens maybe once all the holidays are over i'll take the plunge into rolling my own cigars thanks for the info


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

langos said:


>


Do NOT walk into a bank with that......no bueno!


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, _Vuelta Abajo Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ and, _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. _Vuelta Abajo_ and 2 lamina with a vein from _PA_ for binders with, _Criollo 98__ Wrappers._

_







_


----------



## Ewood

langos said:


> 4 X 60
> from the center, _Vuelta Abajo Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ and, _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. _Vuelta Abajo_ and 2 lamina with a vein from _PA_ for binders with, _Criollo 98__ Wrappers._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Cool lookin smokes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, _Vuelta Abajo Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ and, _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. _Mata Fina_ , 2 lamina with a vein from _PA_ , _Condega Seco_ for binders with, _Jalapa Rosado__ Wrappers._

_







_


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, _Vuelta Abajo Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ and, _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. mata fina and 2 lamina with a vein from _PA_ for binders with, _Criollo 98__ Wrappers __one with corojo oscuro._


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, _San Vicente_ and _Vuelta Abajo Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ and, _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. three lamina with two veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_Wrappers_._

_







_


----------



## langos

MarcL said:


> . . 4 X 60
> from the center, _San Vicente_ and _Vuelta Abajo Ligero_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ and, _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. three lamina with two veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


----------



## Mark in wi

@langos Those are some mighty fine looking sticks you've made there!


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, _Cibao Corojo Viso_ and _Condega Viso_ and, _Corojo 99 Seco_ fillers. three lamina with two veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._

_







_


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, _San Vicente Ligero_ , _Condega Viso_, San Vicente seco and, _Corojo 99 Seco_ fillers. three lamina with two veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Jalapa Rosado_ and, Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._

__


----------



## langos

4 X 48
from the center, 1/2 _Criollo 98 Viso_, 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco_ and 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _fillers. 2 lamina with 1 vein from _PA_ and 1/4 _Vuelta Abajo_ for binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._
_







_


----------



## jmt8706

Thanks for posting, I enjoy the updates. Your sticks look better than quite a few boutiques I've had recently.


----------



## langos

5 X 50
from the center, 1/2 _Cibao Corojo Viso_,1/2 _Condega Viso,_ 1/2 _Criollo 98 Viso_ 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco_ and 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _fillers. 3 lamina with 2 vein from _PA_ and 1/2 _Vuelta Abajo_ for binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._

_







_


----------



## langos

4.5 X 40
from the center, _Piloto Viso_, _Criollo 98 Viso__, __Piloto Seco_ and, _Condega Seco_ fillers. _Vuelta Abajo_ and 2 lamina with a vein from _PA_ for binders with, _Criollo 98__ Wrappers._


----------



## jmt8706

@langos, how much does it cost to make one cigar? I am curious how much less it is than what retailers charge per cigar.


----------



## langos

jmt8706 said:


> @*langos*, how much does it cost to make one cigar? I am curious how much less it is than what retailers charge per cigar.


 I do ask the same question. I guess the numbers are there to crunch.
A robusto is 11 and a half grams or so and the cost of leaf depends on the blend .. yada yada .. and then there's other things like time and what equipment is necessary or not.

The profit has to be there because they do it still.
How a $10 price tag makes a premium designation is beyond me but, what I do is priceless to me. per your question, less then one dollar in leaf.


----------



## jmt8706

langos said:


> I do ask the same question. I guess the numbers are there to crunch.
> A robusto is 11 and a half grams or so and the cost of leaf depends on the blend .. yada yada .. and then there's other things like time and what equipment is necessary or not.
> 
> The profit has to be there because they do it still.
> How a $10 price tag makes a premium designation is beyond me but, what I do is priceless to me. per your question, less then one dollar in leaf.


From the look of the cigars you roll, I can definitely see the pride and dedication you put into them.


----------



## langos

4.6 X 48
from the center, _Piloto Viso_, _Criollo 98 Viso__, __Piloto Seco_ and, _Condega Seco_ all filler leaves 0.50. _Vuelta Abajo_ and 2 lamina with a vein from _PA_ for binders with, _Criollo 98__ Wrappers._


----------



## langos

4.6 X 48 / 4.3 X 50 / 4 X 60
from the center, _Cibao Corojo Viso_ and _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Seco_ and, _Corojo 99 Seco_ fillers. 2 lamina with 1 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers_._

_







_


----------



## langos

4.8 X 48
from the center, _Cibao Corojo Viso_ and _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Seco_ and,_Rene Seco_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


----------



## Ewood

langos said:


> 4.8 X 48
> from the center, _Cibao Corojo Viso_ and _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Seco_ and,_Rene Seco_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


Love the sizes you've been rolling lately. How long do you rest them before you put the first flame to them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3

I know you’re a busy man, but maybe one of these day you could turn on the cam while rolling some of these. I have watched quite a few rolling videos on youtube and not one ever ended with the quality of smokes you’re rolling. I have been interested in starting to roll my own but have been hesitant to do so until I see some quality instruction videos that end in a quality cigar. 

I would even be willing to pay a reasonable fee through Patreon to watch the videos. Just a thought.


----------



## langos

Ewood said:


> Love the sizes you've been rolling lately. How long do you rest them before you put the first flame to them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It does depend on readiness somewhat but, typically throughout ageing.
At times right off the table. three months is a good time line.. it is in the preparation/conditioning or intent.


----------



## langos

There was a live feed (24 hr) fixed on a roller, then two, where you could ask questions or just watch.

( _https://www.bobalu.com/cigar-roller-cam-live_ ) they used to be here > ( 99.90.101.150:8080/multi.html ) here> ( 104.49.22.161:8080/?src=1&mode=1 ) and here > ( 108.248.84.42:8080/?src=1&mode=1 )

I always wanted to do something like that. I did do this a little while back.


----------



## langos

langos said:


> 4.8 X 48
> from the center, _Cibao Corojo Viso_ and _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Seco_ and,_Rene Seco_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


..with the leftovers..


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## OldGringo

The Salomon is one of my favorite shapes.


----------



## BudgetMinded

So all this talk and very little talk about taste. How the hell do they taste and compare to other blends.


I don't think I'm gonna get a Padron or Eiroa out of these blends offered from the sellers on-line. Do any of the domincan sticks have LFD profile?


----------



## langos

Commercial sticks have more going on besides leaf in large part.
It is a different animal to a degree.
Profile is up to the maker and the main benefit but, yes.


----------



## langos

52 X 4.8 & 60 X 4
from the center, 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, _ 1/2 _Corojo 99 Viso_, 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

60 X 4
from the center, 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, __1/2 Condega Viso_ 1/2 _Corojo 99 Viso_ , 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. _PA_ and 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _ binders with, _Criollo 98_ and _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers_._
_







_


----------



## zcziggy

@Fusion are you still rolling?


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> @*Fusion* are you still rolling?


Been a while, i have lots of leaf i need to use up


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, __1 __T-13__ ,_ 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _fillers. _PA_ and 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _ binders with, _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers_._
new box with tubos
_








_


----------



## langos

50/38 X 4 3/8
short and medium scrap fillers from the last 2 months or so with rosado binders then PA and candela binders with Criollo 98 wrappers.


----------



## langos

52 X 4 7/8
from the center, 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, __1 __T-13__ ,_ fillers. 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _and 1/6 _PA_ binders with _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers.


----------



## zcziggy

langos said:


> 52 X 4 7/8
> from the center, 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, __1 __T-13__ ,_ fillers. 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _and 1/6 _PA_ binders with _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers.


out of curiosity...what do you do with them...do you roll for a brand, sell them on your own, smoke them?


----------



## langos

zcziggy said:


> out of curiosity...what do you do with them...do you roll for a brand, sell them on your own, smoke them?


 I make fake CCs and fake NCs. .. that's where all the $$ is.

That was fun. kidding aside, I smoke them.


----------



## zcziggy

langos said:


> I make fake CCs and fake NCs. .. that's where all the $$ is.
> 
> That was fun. kidding aside, I smoke them.


good for you....they look great


----------



## jmt8706

Always nice to see your latest sticks, thanks for posting.


----------



## langos

Thank you all for your joy.


----------



## Rondo

@langos you are very talented


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jmt8706 said:


> Always nice to see your latest sticks, thanks for posting.





Rondo said:


> @langos you are very talented


_DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## langos

langos said:


> 52 X 4 7/8
> from the center, 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, __1 __T-13__ ,_ fillers. 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco _and 1/6 _PA_ binders with _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers.


I decided to box press.


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, 1 _Cibao Vuelta Abajo Ligero__, __1__ Condega Viso__,_ 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco _fillers. _PA_ binders with, _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers_._


----------



## WABOOM

Stunning as always. Respect!!


----------



## jpoc127

langos said:


> 4 X 60
> from the center, 1 _Cibao Vuelta Abajo Ligero__, __1__ Condega Viso__,_ 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco _fillers. _PA_ binders with, _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers_._


As someone who has yet to have his first Cuban, I have always been curious about what would happen after the embargo is lifted re blending. What is your experience with blending Cuban tobacco in to multinational blends? Do you find that Cuban tobacco means that you have to keep these at a lower rh? Or is that just a function of tight Cuban rolling? What flavors does it bring to the table? Maybe my questions are stupid, but I hope that they aren't.


----------



## jpoc127

langos said:


> Commercial sticks have more going on besides leaf in large part.
> It is a different animal to a degree.
> Profile is up to the maker and the main benefit but, yes.


What do you mean by this? Fermentation methods?


----------



## langos

jpoc127 said:


> What do you mean by this? Fermentation methods?


 What your asking about are trade secrets.
You will find a similar profile within a manufacturers different brands.
You have heard of premium, hand made, machine made, flavored and infused cigars.
These are categories, among others, being separated by litigation for reasoning.
Having ingredients exposed through litigation reveals trade secrets which must be protected.

Petuning is a method of treating leaf that give/lends to smoking experience. It could be a wrapper, binder or any piece of the stick. Sometimes after but usually before production.
Fermentation method you ask? Yes but not exclusively or entirely. Often, one piece slipped in the bunch.

If I knew of any specific ways and means of others I would not share it.
Smoke what you like.
I do wonder about your query. ..
Not to worry. I am really no threat to any manufacturer reading this. I'm familiar to skirted questioning.


----------



## jpoc127

langos said:


> jpoc127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by this? Fermentation methods?
> 
> 
> 
> What your asking about are trade secrets.
> You will find a similar profile within a manufacturers different brands.
> You have heard of premium, hand made, machine made, flavored and infused cigars.
> These are categories, among others, being separated by litigation for reasoning.
> Having ingredients exposed through litigation reveals trade secrets which must be protected.
> 
> Petuning is a method of treating leaf that give/lends to smoking experience. It could be a wrapper, binder or any piece of the stick. Sometimes after but usually before production.
> Fermentation method you ask? Yes but not exclusively or entirely. Often, one piece slipped in the bunch.
> 
> If I knew of any specific ways and means of others I would not share it.
> Smoke what you like.
> I do wonder about your query. ..
> Not to worry. I am really no threat to any manufacturer reading this. I'm familiar to skirted questioning.
Click to expand...

The petuning is interesting. Not trying to steal anything from anyone, just getting into this and always looking to learn more.


----------



## langos

Nice! Hope to see how your coming along. Ask anything.


----------



## langos

table top buncher, looks good $9.99 bid / make offer / reasonable shipping !!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/383430115855?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## langos

jpoc127 said:


> As someone who has yet to have his first Cuban, I have always been curious about what would happen after the embargo is lifted re blending. What is your experience with blending Cuban tobacco in to multinational blends? Do you find that Cuban tobacco means that you have to keep these at a lower rh? Or is that just a function of tight Cuban rolling? What flavors does it bring to the table? Maybe my questions are stupid, but I hope that they aren't.


 My bad. I seems I have over looked your query.

I have had very little experience with blending Cuban tobaccos but, someone to ask that I haven't seen on this thread in a while is @waikikigun. Known on other forums as blisscigarco.

He can be seen doing it in his last video I believe.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKQPvIbslAFFDYDGi-EivRQ/videos

If your still here, I can ask him to come over to address your query if you are unable to reach him.


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, 1 _Cibao Vuelta Abajo Ligero__, __1__ Condega Viso__,_ 1/2 _Criollo 98 Seco _fillers. _Corojo 99 Seco_ binders with, _Criollo 98 and_ _Jalapa Rosado_ Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

4 X 60
from the center, 1/2 _Cibao Vuelta Abajo Ligero__,_ 1 _Criollo 98 Viso, __1/2 __Cibao Valley Corojo Viso__ 1/2 __Criollo 98 Seco__,_ fillers. 1/2 _Corojo 99 Seco_ binders with _Criollo 98_ Wrappers.


----------



## jpoc127

langos said:


> My bad. I seems I have over looked your query.
> 
> I have had very little experience with blending Cuban tobaccos but, someone to ask that I haven't seen on this thread in a while is @waikikigun. Known on other forums as blisscigarco.
> 
> He can be seen doing it in his last video I believe.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKQPvIbslAFFDYDGi-EivRQ/videos
> 
> If your still here, I can ask him to come over to address your query if you are unable to reach him.


Still here! Thanks!


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

Well finally ordered some supplies and stuff to give this a try, got some extra time on my hands now.


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Well finally ordered some supplies and stuff to give this a try, got some extra time on my hands now.


will you need a guinea pig? :smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> will you need a guinea pig? :smile2:


careful what you wish for lol, lets see how the rolling goes and I am more than happy to share.


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> careful what you wish for lol, lets see how the rolling goes and I am more than happy to share.


i was just asking for a friend....:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

I think you will be happy with how they taste even if your first few look terrible


----------



## langos

liking this criollo 98 wrapper..


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

Marc L said:


> liking this criollo 98 wrapper..





Marc L said:


>





Marc L said:


>


4.8 X 50
from the center, _San Vicente Ligero_ , _Condega Viso_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

7.1 X 64
from the center, _San Vicente Ligero_ , _Condega Viso_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._

_







_


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-18...723624?hash=item1f0e4a1a68:g:WioAAOSwYJNekFqO


----------



## WABOOM

This thread still amazes me. @langos 
I imagine your basement looks like this ...


----------



## langos

7.1 X 39 Lancero wrapped in a San Andres seed, Cibao Valley grown exclusive limited production.


----------



## langos

Vintage Cigar Cutting / Rolling Board MILLER DUBRUL PETERS Star Cigar Cutter
Condition: Used Time left: Time left: 6d16h Monday, 3:38PM 
Current bid: US $90.00 [ 1 bid ]


----------



## langos

Some idolos (4 X 55) some flying pigs (4 X 60) and a salomon (7 X 64)


----------



## langos

$158.00 + shipping board/cutter
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ci...701005?hash=item4daad708cd:g:5-AAAOSw1HZem2JT


----------



## JtAv8tor

Well finally got around to trying my hand at this. Here is my first attempt.










TripleCapped.com


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Well finally got around to trying my hand at this. Here is my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## langos

Nice! Congratulations! Welcome aboard. Its official. Well done!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Thank you both, I was impressed with how my first attempt came out so now it’s all about practice and improving. 


TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Well finally got around to trying my hand at this. Here is my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleCapped.com


not bad at all man...


----------



## JtAv8tor

More practice

TripleCapped.com


----------



## UBC03

Nice job bro.. can't wait to see how they smoke

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> More practice
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Much better than my first few, great job


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Much better than my first few, great job


Well so far those are the three that have made it to finished, had two others that I botched royally and ended up tossing

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

.. just sayin, re-roll?


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Well so far those are the three that have made it to finished, had two others that I botched royally and ended up tossing
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Have you smoked one yet?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> Have you smoked one yet?


Not yet using up the baccy that came with starter kit to get the rolling down and these are resting some

TripleCapped.com


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> .. just sayin, re-roll?


Yeah I tried a times but got to the point that filler was getting so broken up from multiple attempts that it was quickly becoming a short filler haha

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Olecharlie

Great job JT!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Head first down the slope right ...

TripleCapped.com


----------



## Fusion

JtAv8tor said:


> Head first down the slope right ...
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Now your rocking lol


----------



## langos

What size is that and where did you get it?


----------



## langos

torpedito 4.8 X 50
from the center, _San Vicente Ligero_ , _T-13_, _Corojo 99 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with _Criollo 98_, _WLT San Andres__ and Jalapa Rosado Wrappers._

_







_


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> What size is that and where did you get it?












I got it off the bay, whole leaf shipped it as for some reason they sell them on the bay but not their website

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

JtAv8tor said:


> I got it off eBay, whole leaf shipped it as for some reason they sell them on eBay but not their website
> 
> TripleCapped.com


 Sweet, I had a feeling that was the case if it was a recent purchase. Its really WLT, RC and LO that have had them.
Don at FTT just mentioned about putting them on the WLT site soon. He has had them for a little while now. When he first got them, he give one away with a 5 lb order.
I'll guess you got one with a kit?
I see rollers choice has some. I thought LO was on ePray at one time. cant seem to find them.


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> Sweet, I had a feeling that was the case if it was a recent purchase. Its really WLT, RC and LO that have had them.
> Don at FTT just mentioned about putting them on the WLT site soon. He has had them for a little while now. When he first got them, he give one away with a 5 lb order.
> I'll guess you got one with a kit?
> I see rollers choice has some. I thought LO was on ePray at one time. cant seem to find them.


I did get small mold with the kit, but it was for 2 and a much larger RG than I want to roll at this time.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## JtAv8tor

I find the smaller ring gauge much easier to roll personally. Even though some of the research I have done says they are more difficult.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## JtAv8tor

Mexican San Andreas wrapper with some Ecuadorian binder and Nic filler

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

Marc L said:


> torpedito 4.8 X 50
> from the center, _San Vicente Ligero_ , _T-13_, _Corojo 99 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Viso_ fillers. 3 lamina with 2 veins from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with _Criollo 98_, _WLT San Andres__ and Jalapa Rosado Wrappers._
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## JtAv8tor

Couple more done 

TripleCapped.com


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Couple more done
> 
> TripleCapped.com


what...no barber pole? :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

jokes aside...they look really good. i had a hard time packing a pipe, let alone making a cigar


----------



## JtAv8tor

zcziggy said:


> what...no barber pole? :grin2:


Give me a week, order of baccy is on the way...

These are

Mexican San Andreas Wrapper

Nicaraguan binder

Honduran filler

got some lighter wrappers on the way and I will attempt the barber pole for ya


----------



## zcziggy

yo @Fusion are you still rolling or you got all stiff upper lip smoking only pipes? :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> yo @*Fusion* are you still rolling or you got all stiff upper lip smoking only pipes? :smile2:


Havnt rolled any for a loooong time


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yo @*Fusion* are you still rolling or you got all stiff upper lip smoking only pipes? /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
> 
> 
> 
> Havnt rolled any for a loooong time
Click to expand...

Too bad... They looked good, especially with that band of yours


----------



## langos

Medusa


----------



## langos

What has Candela, Criollo 98 and Jalapa wrappers. 1) San Vicente ligero/Corojo 99 viso/T-13 with PA/San Andreas Binders? And 2) Criollo 98 Viso/Condega Viso with a Vuelta Abajo binder? And 3) Cibao Vuelta Abajo Ligero/Condega Viso/Cibao Corojo Viso with a mata fina binder?
That's easy. Medusa.
The real question is, which wrappers wrap which filler combos?


----------



## JtAv8tor

More practice


----------



## Fusion

They look great JT have you smoked one yet?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> They look great JT have you smoked one yet?


I did smoke one of the first ones I rolled the other day, as I expected it had some rest needed but burned really well and was not bad at all, just a tad bit of ammonia


----------



## langos

You can work that ammonia out to a large degree and entirely.
Filler has a larger degree of fermentation done in part do to the need for integrity in wrapper/binder structure. casing up binder and wrapper will bring that ammonia out.
Its best to have it done in a container with extra space for air. The idea is to case up the leaf, pull it out of the tub and shake the leaf out, using broad motions having fresh air dispense that ammonia. Case down and repeat if needed.
This will be done as needed. You'll know when its done when there is no more off gassing of ammonia.

Typical for wrapper less so in binder and seldom in filler. Leaving it in filler, not recommended.
The thing is integrity is lost so stay on it. wrapper may be lost to be used as binder.
This is also how one makes maduro with leaf that can hold up to the further fermentation. meaning, thicker leaves


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> You can work that ammonia out to a large degree and entirely.
> Filler has a larger degree of fermentation done in part do to the need for integrity in wrapper/binder structure. casing up binder and wrapper will bring that ammonia out.
> Its best to have it done in a container with extra space for air. The idea is to case up the leaf, pull it out of the tub and shake the leaf out, using broad motions having fresh air dispense that ammonia. Case down and repeat if needed.
> This will be done as needed. You'll know when its done when there is no more off gassing of ammonia.
> 
> Typical for wrapper less so in binder and seldom in filler. Leaving it in filler, not recommended.
> The thing is integrity is lost so stay on it. wrapper may be lost to be used as binder.
> This is also how one makes maduro with leaf that can hold up to the further fermentation. meaning, thicker leaves


Thanks for the information..continuing to learn more and more !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

Product Description for: Antique Cigar Press H. Watteyne Pearl St. NY Aug 2 1881

Antique Cigar press measures 23 x 12 x 9 is heavy - about 35 pounds and looks awesome! Overall aging but all looks to be okay - a few of the wooden presses have a chip here and there but still looks to be in good working order. The handle works as it should turning to press. Obviously needs to be cleaned and lubricated but all original. Appears to be cast iron I think.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ci...188239?hash=item1ce97a434f:g:VRQAAOSwSvNesKCV


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some more practice, smoked a couple so far and not too shabby


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-an...s-makes-10-cigars-signed-rafael-/224006297410
https://www.ebay.com/itm/antique-ci...-dubrul-peters-star-cigar-cutter/114219515077


----------



## langos

MarcL said:


> Product Description for: Antique Cigar Press H. Watteyne Pearl St. NY Aug 2 1881
> 
> Antique Cigar press measures 23 x 12 x 9 is heavy - about 35 pounds and looks awesome! Overall aging but all looks to be okay - a few of the wooden presses have a chip here and there but still looks to be in good working order. The handle works as it should turning to press. Obviously needs to be cleaned and lubricated but all original. Appears to be cast iron I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ci...188239?hash=item1ce97a434f:g:VRQAAOSwSvNesKCV


WOW! who bought this?


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> WOW! who bought this?


Not me I snagged this though 









TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

JtAv8tor said:


> Not me I snagged this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TripleCapped.com


I like it! those are really nice to have. I think its the age of them.


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> I like it! those are really nice to have. I think its the age of them.


Blades are super sharp, pulled it apart gave it a good clean to hit all the surface rust, got a local buddy that is going to scan and do some CNC work to make some replacement blades

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

Nice! I remember that item now. I think that was a fair price. I do forget if you already mentioned it.


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> Nice! I remember that item now. I think that was a fair price. I do forget if you already mentioned it.


Yep I watched from your link and made an offer on it and they accepted

TripleCapped.com


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fresh batch

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

I didn't want to prompt query from you on your caps because I had a feeling you would bring it. And there we have it. Well done there.


----------



## JtAv8tor

langos said:


> I didn't want to prompt query from you on your caps because I had a feeling you would bring it. And there we have it. Well done there.


Thank you sir !

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

This shows the construction of mixed filler from left to right. mata fina, pa, corojo seco, medium scrap from recent long filler offering and corojo seco. It gets stacked, then folded in its self, rolled up and then molded. nic rosada wrapper. One shown finished.
All from https://wholeleaftobacco.com/


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

A couple more done today

TripleCapped.com


----------



## JtAv8tor

Excited to try these with my experimental blend


----------



## lex61

JtAv8tor said:


> Excited to try these with my experimental blend


Those are looking pretty fine!


----------



## JtAv8tor

lex61 said:


> Those are looking pretty fine!


Thank you sir


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

okay so 10 bucks for 10 yards of Vader ribbon  Saves money for more baccy instead of the price of custom printed bands


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos

_New Olor Wrapper

_


----------



## bearinvt

@langos That is a thing of beauty!


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## [email protected]

This is what I need to get in on. I like the homemade looks , beautiful work!!!!


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

Sumatra wrapper


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

A few more going down for a nap

TripleCapped.com


----------



## langos

free hand


----------



## JtAv8tor

Learning some new wrapping skills.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Learning some new wrapping skills.
> 
> TripleCapped.com


Look at you, gettin all fancy n'at.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

New batch with Sumatran wrappers
























TripleCapped.com


----------



## Gumby-cr

If I ever get around to rolling my own I think I will make a cigar with a San Andres wrapper, Ligero binder and filler with a leaf of medio tiempo (if that's even available). Yes, I would try to make an ass kicker cigar for my first roll. I would also name it GLYL (Gumby's Lose Your Lunch) :grin2: Not sure on the size though.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Gumby-cr said:


> If I ever get around to rolling my own I think I will make a cigar with a San Andres wrapper, Ligero binder and filler with a leaf of medio tiempo (if that's even available). Yes, I would try to make an ass kicker cigar for my first roll. I would also name it GLYL (Gumby's Lose Your Lunch) :grin2: Not sure on the size though.


Interesting idea.


----------



## UBC03

Gumby-cr said:


> If I ever get around to rolling my own I think I will make a cigar with a San Andres wrapper, Ligero binder and filler with a leaf of medio tiempo (if that's even available). Yes, I would try to make an ass kicker cigar for my first roll. I would also name it GLYL (Gumby's Lose Your Lunch) :grin2: Not sure on the size though.


I'll take 2 please

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> If I ever get around to rolling my own I think I will make a cigar with a San Andres wrapper, Ligero binder and filler with a leaf of medio tiempo (if that's even available). Yes, I would try to make an ass kicker cigar for my first roll. I would also name it GLYL (Gumby's Lose Your Lunch) :grin2: Not sure on the size though.


Make some of those, then sign up for the noobie sampler trade. :grin2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Another batch down to nap


----------



## zcziggy

JtAv8tor said:


> Another batch down to nap


looking better and better :smile2:


----------



## jmt8706

Gumby-cr said:


> If I ever get around to rolling my own I think I will make a cigar with a San Andres wrapper, Ligero binder and filler with a leaf of medio tiempo (if that's even available). Yes, I would try to make an ass kicker cigar for my first roll. I would also name it GLYL (Gumby's Lose Your Lunch) :grin2: Not sure on the size though.


Size 6x60 :grin2:


----------



## Natefiet

JtAv8tor said:


> Another batch down to nap


Those look tasty

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Some of these look amazing. Anyone ever offer their homemade products in the Marketplace or is there a secret squirrel marketplace for these?


----------



## zcziggy

[email protected] said:


> Some of these look amazing. Anyone ever offer their homemade products in the Marketplace or is there a secret squirrel marketplace for these?


you will get a code word after 2000 posts....


----------



## [email protected]

zcziggy said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these look amazing. Anyone ever offer their homemade products in the Marketplace or is there a secret squirrel marketplace for these?
> 
> 
> 
> you will get a code word after 2000 posts....
Click to expand...

Only 902 more to go!!!!


----------



## langos




----------



## zcziggy

langos said:


>


well...one more reason to buy them :smile2:


----------



## langos

must have new cameroon wrapper WLT and new mold

















The fifth spacer was in need of sizing causing all to the right to shift. all got reset. I don't think it had been together before. $38


----------



## [email protected]

Looks amazing


----------



## JtAv8tor

A few more to nap.


----------



## langos

Recent _WLT CV Corojo Oscuro_. better then ever. The 1st spacer needing some thinning as well.


----------



## langos

Empty box $23
this is how they came > DBL DERRAME III ? DBL CIGARS


----------



## langos

from the center; cv black, pa ligero/viso, nic 14 and 15 fillers va binder. olor wrapper.


----------



## langos

from the center; cv black, peru ligero/seo fillers. pa and va binders. cameroon and olor wrappers.


----------



## langos




----------



## UBC03

langos said:


>


You've become quite the artist bro. Keep up the pics.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

TripleCapped.com


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> TripleCapped.com


Lookin good bro. You picked this up pretty quick.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Lookin good bro. You picked this up pretty quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother, had some serious instruction and guidance from @langos


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Thanks Brother, had some serious instruction and guidance from @langos


It shows.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## bobbya08

JtAv8tor said:


> TripleCapped.com


Man those look pretty dang professional buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

bobbya08 said:


> Man those look pretty dang professional buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bud good to see you poking around hope all is well!


----------



## langos

from the center; ASPNL, lCVPDOL, Dominican Viso, PDGHS fillers. PDGHS binders. NHC18 wrapper.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Messing around with some smaller RG


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## CgarDann

langos said:


>


Is the green due to lighting or not enough curing of the tobacco?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

CgarDann said:


> Is the green due to lighting or not enough curing of the tobacco?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without seeing the leaf in person it is hard to tell, as I have noticed since I started down this it could just be blemishes in the leaf, unlike Brand name producers most home rollers get leaf like this.. it may not look as uniform but still tastes as good . But I am sure @langos can be more specific since he had hands on with this one.


----------



## langos

Yeah, that wrapper I just got. I first pulled some of the more modeled leaves. these Corona leaves are thick/stretchy and well fermented. water spotting on this leaf is unique and, looks a little green maybe? there is a piece of ash on the foot.


----------



## langos

This is the same cigar without the flash.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos

55 x 4.6










same fillers in 2 cameroon 1 bezuki 1 olor capa


----------



## langos

Ecuador Los Rios Wrapper










.. both entirely left and right side leaves.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

langos said:


>


That's impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

San Andres, La Rosa then Ecuador medio tiempo wrapper.


----------



## langos

I do Love this Cameroon!


----------



## langos

https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/corojo-oscuro-wrapper/

YUM


----------



## JtAv8tor

Finally got a chance to roll some again


----------



## langos




----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## langos

Nice pair of scissors.


----------



## Sean-NOLA

I really admire y'all's handiwork! Makes me want to start learning to roll!


----------



## langos

All 12 grams and left right placement. From the center in leaf, 0.33 ASP. 0.5 PA ligero, 0.5 Peru ligero, 0.5 PA viso and 1.25 Peru seco fillers. Dom/VA binders. Corona wrappers have inner VA binders and La Rosa has Dom binder inside. Two Olor wrappers.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

28/64/48/42 X 7 ASP/Pelo 'd Ori Ligero, Rene Viso, Cibao Vuelta Abajo/Criollo Seco filler. Cibao PA seed binders. Cameroon wrapper.


----------



## langos

Some freehand.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## bearinvt

Very cool!


----------



## langos

This seller decided to ship the fairly priced items he has.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Cigar-Rolling-Machine/353205313445


----------



## langos

$40 small perfecto wood mold

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-20...066654?hash=item2653c351de:g:01cAAOSwXrpfaQ38


----------



## msmith1986

I've never posted much in here, but I've been rolling since late August, so I'm still figuring out everything and only have one mould currently. I'm cheap, so I also use a flap roller for cigarettes to roll small cigarillos with scrap. I use my Waxing Moon humidor almost exclusively for homerolls. So far I came up with 4 really good blends and still working on 4 more.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/ecuador-bronceado-wrapper-1-lb/


----------



## langos

https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/hab-92-wrapper/
55X5.5









from the center. ASP/Black/Peru ligeros and Peru seco fillers. CV Pa seco and CV Pa binders.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Gumby-cr

langos said:


>


Great work. Out of all your home rolls that one has me salivating.


----------



## langos

Gumby-cr said:


> Great work. Out of all your home rolls that one has me salivating.


 This is the blend. that was right before I burned it. the wrapper was trimmed back.

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...-rolling-their-own-cigars-24.html#post5659408


----------



## langos

_5 X 48/56 - Los Rios, Bronceado, a barber pole Bronceado/San Andres and San Andres wrappers._









from the center. ASP/Black/Peru ligeros and Peru/CV Pa seco fillers. CV PA seco and CV Pa binders.


----------



## langos

MarcL said:


> 5_ X 48/56 - Los Rios, Bronceado, a barber pole Bronceado/San Andres and San Andres wrappers._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the center. ASP/Black/Peru ligeros and Peru/CV Pa seco fillers. CV PA seco and CV Pa binders.


16 of these fit nice in a Davidoff 2000 Cabinet box.


----------



## langos

WLT Olor


----------



## Skinsfan1311

You guys, (and gals if I missed that), are amazing! My mouth literally waters when I see some of those sticks.

After years of skipping by this thread, I finally clicked on it. I'm both glad,(and mad) that I stopped in and read it. Glad, because your work is impressive and I've learned a lot. Mad, because this may be another rabbit hole with no chance of escape....

Great job, everyone!


----------



## langos

CV PA seed and Pelo d' Oro primings.


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

MarcL said:


>


..rinse and repeat.


----------



## langos

https://wholeleaftobacco.com/product/brazil-connecticut-shade-leaf/


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## Wombats

Hello all. Got into cigars only about 7 months ago and started rolling my own in February. How did I get here?

I've always loved the smell of cigars and would hang out with people smoking. I never dreamed I would smoke cigars let alone roll them.
COVID and civil unrest in the US made me decide it was time to live a little bit. Life is short. Also I did the research and found cigars aren't all that bad for your health relatively.
I prefer to buy things made in the USA if I can, so I tried The American by JC Newman. It's ok. I had one good one and a couple poor ones I couldn't enjoy. Also it's very expensive.
I settled on the Tatuaje Gran Cojonu and it became my favorite. Not too much nicotine but great for long evenings hanging out with friends. However, it's still somewhat expensive and I don't always want to smoke a giant 6.5x60 cigar.
Unsatisfied with my options, I looked into rolling my own. I did a massive amount of research, picked up some simple tools, and gave it a try with some USA grown tobaccos.
My first cigar was ugly as hell, super wet, and tasted terrible. My next few cigars were ugly but functional, and finally now I have something that is worth sharing with friends. So far the friends think they are pretty great! Here are some key points to my process:

I watched a ton of videos and some of them are actually bad advice. I found the best process for me is to follow the example of Bliss Cigar Co.
I do all of my cigars Cuban style. Entubado bunched filler and Cuban style cap. I tried the Dominican style cap because it looked fast and simple, but it is very hard to do correctly without tons of practice.
I don't have any molds, which is why my cigars are all different lengths and widths. Instead, I wrap my bunches tightly in paper and let them sit overnight before rolling the final wrapper the next morning. Without the paper, my cigars would get lumpy and curve as they dried. The paper keeps them straight and fairly smooth. A mold is required if you want consistency, but I like trying different sizes of cigars and I don't smoke often enough to make 10 of the same cigar. The other benefit of the paper is that my cigars never have a tight draw. I bunch them as tight as I can but don't have to squeeze them into a mold. It just works for me.
Never roll a cigar wet. Not even the wrapper. The first YouTuber I learned from would roll cigars with dripping wet tobacco and this caused me all kinds of problems when I started out. Take your time and moisten your tobacco gradually over many hours to the correct level before using it. I keep my filler flexible enough that it doesn't crumble, binders can be dry but pliable, and the wrapper is very limp but not wet.
I give them all bands to help me remember what blends are in them and I give them names because I'm having too much fun with this hobby.
I've rolled over 40 cigars now, but the first ~30 were either really ugly or rolled from scraps for practice. My caps are still pretty bad, but otherwise I'm quite satisfied with my progress.









"El Aguacate 🥑" Lonsdales - Rolled on March 5th. 2 PA Viso Filler + 1 CT Broadleaf filler, Aged PA Binder, Ecuador Candela Wrapper









"Smokey 🐻" Corona and Perla - Rolled March 10th. 1 PA Viso + 1 CT Broadleaf, VA Light Fire Cured Binder, TN Dark Fire Cured Wrapper. My friends and I really like this blend so I made several more later until I ran out of that awesome Tennessee Dark Fire wrapper. It's really smokey, but doesn't seem to impact the flavor much.









Rolled yesterday Mar 28th. The lighter colored one has an ugly wrapper because it's experimental.









Same as above but with labels on them. "PogChamp" and "Not a Cuban" are experimentals. Various sizes. Toros, Robustos, Gordos

Still a lot of work to do. I often end up with some vein problems and I haven't quite gotten the smooth wrapper trick down yet, but I'll get there. I'm not yet confident enough to pick veins out while wrapping, but I'll give it a try soon.

I'd love to hear any tips you might have based on what you see here, and I can share newbie pitfalls to avoid if anybody is interested. Basically just follow the guidance of Bliss Cigar Co. and you'll be fine.


----------



## langos

I'm sure glad your joining us! The most valued thing I'm hearing from you is your ability to learn from your mistakes. (trial and error)
Bliss has not been here in a while, maybe he will show? His most recent sticks have been molded in paper. Really very consistent. Every size will have a weight to it.
www.cubancigarwebsite.com/official-weights.html
...I do see some what looks to be what I'll call early wrapping. (let the dolls dry before the wrapper goes on.) the paper will wick away so, swapping it out will move it along.
Casing is really dependent on specific needs.


----------



## langos

Bliss on this forum is @waikikigun.


----------



## Wombats

Awesome! Thank you for the weight chart. I'll definitely be using that. I had mostly been following this size chart to see roughly what category my cigars might be in: https://blogmikescigars.b-cdn.net/wp-content/uploads/maxresdefault-9.jpg I'll weigh some of my cigars later to see if I'm under filling them too much.



langos said:


> ...I do see some what looks to be what I'll call early wrapping. (let the dolls dry before the wrapper goes on.) the paper will wick away so, swapping it out will move it along.
> Casing is really dependent on specific needs.


Are you saying I should let my bunches dry longer before wrapping them? I was actually worried that I was letting them dry too much because in the factories they press bunches in a mold for only a total of about 1h. Perhaps with the paper method it is better to let them dry longer? I have two more experimentals that I bunched last night and I was planning to wrap them today, but maybe I'll give them another night to see what happens. I live in the Pacific Northwest so the humidity even in my house is not too low. I don't think there is any risk of drying them too quickly here.


I'm also wondering if anybody has notes on different leaves that they would be willing to share. Descriptions and reviews on various websites are vague and don't really tell me much about what to expect.

I am hunting for strongly flavored tobacco to try. I've smoked a total of 15 factory cigars from 8 different brands and took notes on all of them. I have a hard time really tasting much of a difference between them. My sense of smell and taste is a bit weak. I can taste bad/rancid cigars that have been kept improperly at the store, but so far most cigars are about the same to me. I've smoked various "full bodied" cigars and never really notice the flavor differences. It's all pleasant smoke to me.

The same has been true for my home-rolled cigars. I can't taste candela wrappers even if I roll them on a narrow vitola with mild filler. I'm sure that different wrappers must make a difference, but so far I can't tell any difference between my wrappers even on narrow vitolas. I can't taste different fillers either, but I can definitely tell the difference between nicotine levels. Too much Viso or Ligero will take me for a ride, so I've learned how to balance that out just right.

Here are my questions:

Do wrapper leaves really matter as much for flavor as people say? I'm thinking in the future I'll just settle on a pretty wrapper that looks nice and not hunt for flavor in a wrapper.
What are some really strongly flavored fillers that I can try (even non-USA). I would like to go to the far ends of the spectrum and see if I can really tell much of a difference. I'm really happy with what I have right now, but I want to take the red pill. I must know how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------



## langos

When I said "The most valued thing" I speak to getting to know your leaf. (relationship building)
@webmost spoke to holding a commercial stick in hand to gauge the amount of leaf needed. 
I found that 20 ounces of filler makes 50 robustos by weight. 
The weight will lend to draw as well as burn. There is little in the way of short cuts. Not to deter you from what inspires you i but, know that you in your work will be the fastest rout. Do know that you can do it.

The thing about drying before wrapping application is, once the wrapper goes on it can take much longer to dry.
If you want to burn ROTT (right off the table) it has different a case (moister) prep then if you are going to let them set up (marry). And, it will always depend on the specifics in condition on times. During the rainy season the factories production goes down. For us, or me at least winter and summer gets a different prep.

I saw what was the most comprehensive lean into learning flavor profiling I have ever seen by the guy who was said to be the pioneer in plastic cigar molds called *Cigar Bliss*. (not blisscigarco) Its a book but, has a kit in addition that has jars with things to smell to tune in on that art. There are some of us RYOers that get into it a little bit but not so much. Not my thing.

I don't know where you get your leaf but, you can look above to my preferred leaf supplier. The highest quality/variety I have ever seen.



Wombats said:


> Do wrapper leaves really matter as much for flavor as people say? I'm thinking in the future I'll just settle on a pretty wrapper that looks nice and not hunt for flavor in a wrapper.


It can when you know how to do it. Not so much though. Without getting in a ditch, it is a sales tactic.


Wombats said:


> What are some really strongly flavored fillers that I can try (even non-USA). I would like to go to the far ends of the spectrum and see if I can really tell much of a difference. I'm really happy with what I have right now, but I want to take the red pill. I must know how deep the rabbit hole goes.


hehe.. deep is that hole. know your the one with the shovel when it comes to rabbit holes. The Vuelta Abajo seed may be the most deep flavor but all the Cibao Valley stuff is very nice.








Cigar Tobaccos


We offer a variety of filler, binder, wrapper, cigar molds and accessories making us the perfect one-stop shop for all of your cigar needs.




wholeleaftobacco.com


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-An...r-/303955819187?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## langos

Ecuador Cameroon Wrapper


Beautiful red/brown, velvety smooth leaf 22" x 14". This Is a very good quality wrapper…




wholeleaftobacco.com


----------



## langos

A nice match to the _Candela_ is the _Vuelta Abajo binder_ but because I'm not a fan of the Candela lip I get I caped it with the buttery _Brazil CT shade_.
All three of the _CV PA pimmings_ surround a core of _ASP Nicaragua Ligero_.

_







_


----------



## langos

Didn't win? .. not to worry. another 6 day's another tuck cutter.


















Vintage Antique Cast Aluminum Cigar Cutter Tobacco Tuck End Cutter From Key West | eBay


<p>Vintage Antique Cast Aluminum Cigar Tobacco Tuck End Cutter From Key West. Condition is "Used". I have a Keylime pie shop across from kino‘s plaza this cigar cutter came from one of the cigar shops that was there for 50 years but close down the owner gave it to me. Shipped with USPS First...



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

Vintage Antique Cast Iron Cigar Tobacco Roller Tuck End Cutter | eBay


ANTIQUE CIAGAR CUTTER IN GOOD WORKING ORDER. FOUND IN OLE BARN TAMPA FLA.



www.ebay.com


----------



## zcziggy

I don't know why...but I feel that a lot of people are going to be rolling their own today.


----------



## langos

4.8 X 48
from the center, _Cibao Corojo Viso_ and _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Seco_ and, _Rene Seco_ fillers. _CV PA Seco_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


----------



## Wombats

The CV Vuelta Abajo Ligero and CV Corojo 2006 Seco came in. Trying some new blends. The CV Corojo 2006 filler has a beautiful aroma. I hope it smokes as good as it smells.


----------



## langos

5 X 50
from the center, cv-black-ligero , peru-ligero , peru-seco fillers. cv-pa and dominican-olor binders with, san-andres Wrappers_._
one that has the tuck cuts and a ecuador-bronceado-wrapper


----------



## langos

from the center, Criollo 98 Viso , PA Broadleaf Viso , CV PA Broadleaf Seco fillers. cv-pa and dominican-olor binders with, Ecuador Cameroon Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

MarcL said:


> from the center, Criollo 98 Viso , PA Broadleaf Viso , CV PA Broadleaf Seco fillers. cv-pa and dominican-olor binders with, Ecuador Cameroon Wrappers_._


More of the same on the slower rolling this week.


----------



## langos

5.8 X 52 from the center, Pelo d’Oro Ligero , Criollo 98 Viso , CV PA Broadleaf Seco fillers. CV PA Broadleaf Seco binders with, Ecuador Cameroon Wrappers_._


----------



## Wombats

Insurrection 🏴‍☠️:
Fillers - 1 CV Vuelta Abajo Ligero, 1 CV Corojo 2006 Seco, 1 PA Glasgow Magistrate
Binder - VA Dark Air Cured
Wrapper - Aged PA

Ugly Duck 🦆:
Same as above but I ran out of Aged PA wrapper and used a large scrap of Dark Fire Cured wrapper instead.

These are a little tight on the draw. I rolled some of my previous smokes too loosely, so I decided to try the accordion filler method and bunched these as tight as I could. It's still functional but I went a bit overboard. I'll switch back to entubado and tone down the tightness just a tiny bit next time.

Also, it looks like tobacco prices are starting to go up? At least it seems like it online.


----------



## jmt8706

Wombats said:


> View attachment 307246
> 
> Insurrection 🏴‍☠️:
> Fillers - 1 CV Vuelta Abajo Ligero, 1 CV Corojo 2006 Seco, 1 PA Glasgow Magistrate
> Binder - VA Dark Air Cured
> Wrapper - Aged PA
> 
> Ugly Duck 🦆:
> Same as above but I ran out of Aged PA wrapper and used a large scrap of Dark Fire Cured wrapper instead.
> 
> These are a little tight on the draw because I had been rolling them too loosely. I switched to the accordion filler method and rolled as tight as I could. It's still functional but I went a bit overboard. I'll switch back to entubado and tone down the tightness just a tiny bit next time.
> 
> Also, it looks like tobacco prices are starting to go up? At least it seems like it online.


You are correct in prices going up. I like cigarillos for when time is short. The tins I was buying a few years ago went from $10 to now $13-18. The cigar rolling countries also got hit with covid hard like us, so production has been slowed.


----------



## langos

5.8 X 52 from the center, Pelo d’Oro Ligero , Criollo 98 Viso , Pelo d’Oro Seco , Criollo 98 Seco fillers. Vuelta Abajo binders with, Ecuador Los Rios Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

5.8 X 52 from the center, CV Corojo Viso , Criollo 98 Viso , CV PA Seco fillers. CV PA Seco and Vuelta Abajo binders with, Ecuador Bronceado Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

5.8 X 52 from the center, ASP ligero , Condega Seco 2014 , Condega Seco 2015 fillers. Vuelta Abajo and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

6 X 52 from the center, ASP ligero , Condega Seco 2014 , Condega Seco 2015 fillers. Vuelta Abajo and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

6 X 52 from the center, ASP ligero , Pelo d’Oro Ligero , Criollo 98 Viso , Condega Seco 2015 fillers. San Andres binder with, Brazil CT Shade 2012 Wrapper_._


----------



## langos

5.8 X 52 from the center, San Vicente , CV Black Ligero , Criollo 98 Viso , Criollo 98 Seco fillers. Dominican- binders with, Criollo-98 Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

*El Gianio*
5.1 X 46/56 from the center, San Vicente , Rene Ligero , Rene Viso , Rene Seco fillers. PA Broadleaf Seco binders with, Ecuador Cameroon Wrappers_ with some smoky sweet _San Andres ringed caps.
_







_


----------



## langos

4.05 X 45/58 from the center, CV Vuelta Abajo Ligero , CV Criollo 98 Ligero , CV Corojo Viso , CV Vuelta Abajo Seco fillers. CV PA and Dominican- binders with, Jalapa Rosado Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

One of the same and two with CV PA ligero/viso/seco fillers. CV PA binder. Jalapa Rosado Wrappers


----------



## langos

6.2 X 52 from the center, Pelo d’Oro Ligero , Pelo d’Oro Seco , CV PA Broadleaf Seco fillers. Dominican Olor binders with, Ecuador Cameroon Wrapper_s and one with a __Ecuador Habano Bronceado Wrapper__._


----------



## langos

New cigar mold 6.5 X ring 52 TORPEDO | eBay


TORPEDO RING 52.



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

6-ish X 52 from the center, Pelo d’Oro Ligero , PA Broadleaf Viso , Vuelta Abajo Hab. Seco fillers. CV PA binders with, Criollo 98 Wrappers. One with a Ecuador Corona Wrapper and two with Ecuador Cameroon Wrapper_s.








_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

langos said:


> 6-ish X 52 from the center, Pelo d’Oro Ligero , PA Broadleaf Viso , Vuelta Abajo Hab. Seco fillers. CV PA binders with, Criollo 98 Wrappers. One with a Ecuador Corona Wrapper and two with Ecuador Cameroon Wrapper_s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


As always awesome !


----------



## Watch.brian

Wish I could roll my own but I’d rather smoke them than get stressed over if they are right or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## langos




----------



## langos




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@langos as always nice work!


----------



## langos

Ring gauge with hanger? You have seen them rarely for sale, hardly together.

























Rare Unique Cigar Ring Gauge Sizer 17" Huge Tobacco Leaf Decoration | eBay


Very cool and unique ring gauge sizer which serves as a great decoration for any humidor, smoke room or bar.



www.ebay.com












Montecristo Cigar Classic Collection Wood Logo Plaque Hat/Coat Wall Hook Hanger | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Montecristo Cigar Classic Collection Wood Logo Plaque Hat/Coat Wall Hook Hanger at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

Vintage / Antique Cigar Cutter Tobacco Cutlery Rolling Wood Block Cutting Board | eBay


Cutter 7 1/2" long. Faded star in circle logo. Nice thick large board 13 3/4" wide 9 5/8" long 1 3/4" high.



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

4.66 X 46/55 from the center, Criollo 98 Viso , Rene Viso , _Criollo 98 Seco_ fillers. CV PA Seco binders with, Ecuador Cameroon Wrappers


----------



## langos

Same fillers in torpedos with _Corona_ and _Criollo98_ madurofied wrappers.


----------



## langos

5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._
Placed in a cedrus libani (Lebanese cedar) lined box to age.


----------



## langos

langos said:


> 5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._
> Placed in a cedrus libani (Lebanese cedar) lined box to age.


..repeat








just a few more to go..


----------



## langos

7 X 54 from the center, Cibao Criollo 98 Ligero , Cibao Corojo Viso and Cibao Vuelta Abajo Seco fillers. CV PA and CV Corojo Oscuro binders with, Olor wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

Star? Tobacco Cutter K 63, K 15 | eBay


Tobacco Cutter K 63, K 15. Estate find and is marked K 63 and K 15.



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

1891 LADIES CROWN CIGAR CUTTER JC HENRY MANHEIM PA RARE COUNTRY STORE NOS | eBay


This is a very nice cigar cutter from the late 1800s made by J. S. Henry from Manheim Pa. I don't believe it has ever been used. It is in excellent condition. Check out all the pics. the last 2 pics show the size.



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_.








_


----------



## wisdomwalker

Frankly, I think I'm still learning how to smoke 'em, let alone roll 'em! >>>>>>LOL!


----------



## wisdomwalker

langos said:


> 5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That looks amazing!


----------



## langos

6 + X 54 from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

_6 X 50 from the center, CV Black, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers._


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

langos said:


> 5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._


----------



## tntclip

Yes I actually rolled this month but only a couple pics.


----------



## langos

Besuki Cigar Wrapper is in stock!








Besuki Cigar Wrapper, 1lb.


Classic Indonesian Besuki Wrapper is excellent medium bodied smooth yet flavorful cigar wrapper. This Besuki also make a very nice binder. The leaf is a very workable size and averages 18" x 9"




wholeleaftobacco.com


----------



## langos

Two star cutters.$195+ - and One first gen cutter $155+

*EDIT: one of the star cutters are missing the star blade and the length stop.*









Antique Miller DuBrul and Peters ,Cigar Cutters, Tuck Cutter, Cigar Making Tool | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Miller DuBrul and Peters ,Cigar Cutters, Tuck Cutter, Cigar Making Tool at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






















Antique L. L. Bedortha Cigar Tuck Cutter, Cigar Length Cutter, Cigar Making Tool | eBay


We have for sale an Antique L. L. Bedortha Cigar length Cutter. Rare and hard to find Cigar Tuck Cutter made by the L. L. Bedortha of Windsor CT. A Tuck Cutter was used to cut the length of the cigar after it was rolled.



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

"NATIONAL SELLING CO" BADGE, Tuck Cutter $225 / make offer
















Antique "NATIONAL SELLING CO" Cigar Cutters, Tuck Cutter, ALLENTOWN Pa.USA NICE | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique "NATIONAL SELLING CO" Cigar Cutters, Tuck Cutter, ALLENTOWN Pa.USA NICE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

MarcL said:


>


all freehand .. no cigar mold. 
3.5 x 43 / 20 count box 
from the center - san vicente, cibao / Vuelta Abajo ligaro, seco. piloto viso, #CVPABDR, mata fina, criollo 98 wrappers.
..and again.


----------



## langos

"NATIONAL SELLING CO" BADGE, Tuck Cutter $99 bid now

















Antique "NATIONAL SELLING CO" Cigar Cutters, Tuck Cutter, ALLENTOWN Pa.USA NICE | eBay


LOOK AT PHOTOS FOR DETAILS AND COND.



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

Nicaragua Jalapa Rosado Wrapper, 1lb.


Grown and Air cured in Nicaragua, this wrapper is cured in the Dominican for over one year. The Rosado wrapper has an exceptional flavor that is not heavy handed. It will enhance the binder and filler…




wholeleaftobacco.com


----------



## langos

Antique Tobacco Rolling Cutting Board Cigar Mold Tampa FL Fulgueiras 7 Son | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Tobacco Rolling Cutting Board Cigar Mold Tampa FL Fulgueiras 7 Son at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

5.4 X 48 from the center, _Criollo 98 Viso_, _Criollo 98 Seco_ and _Corojo 99 Seco _fillers. 2 lamina with 1 vein from _PA_ and _Vuelta Abajo_ for binders with, _Criollo 98_ Wrappers_._


----------



## UBC03

langos said:


> 5.5 X 52 box pressed torpedo closed foot. from the center, Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers_._


Torpedoes, box pressed and ligero.. WTF. Did you intercept my letter to Santa? 

As always.. I'm impressed

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## langos

CV Criollo 98 Ligero , CV Corojo Viso , CV Vuelta Abajo Hab. Seco










Olor and CVPA binders


----------



## langos

48 X 5+ from the center, CV Criollo 98 Ligero , CV Corojo Viso , CV Vuelta Abajo Hab. Seco , Olor and CVPA binders Criollo 98 Wrappers.


----------



## langos

5.7 X 50 from the center, _CV Black_ , _Rene Ligero_ , _Rene Viso__ , Rene seco _fillers. 4 lamina with 3 vein from _CVPABDR_ and _CV PA seco_ for binders with, _Olor_ Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos




----------



## langos

5.7 X 50 from the center, _CV Black_ , _Rene Ligero_ , _Rene Viso__ , Rene seco _fillers. 4 lamina with 3 vein from _CV PA seco __and CVPABDR_ for binders with, _ECCMRN_ Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

5.7 X 50 from the center, _CV Black_ , _Rene Ligero_ , _Rene Viso__ , Rene seco _fillers. 4 lamina with 3 vein from _CV PA seco __and CVPABDR_ for binders with, _ECCMRN_ Wrappers_._


----------



## langos

5.7 X 50 from the center, ASP Ligero , Pelo d’Oro ligero , Pelo d’Oro seco fillers. 3 lamina with 2 vein from _CVPABDR_ and _CV PA seco_ binders with, _ECCMRN_ Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

5.5 X 50 from the center, Peru Ligero , CVPA viso , Peru Seco  fillers. _CV PA seco _ binders with, Bronceado Wrappers_.








_


----------



## langos

BUY 3 GET ! FREE @ WLT!


----------



## langos

VTG. Wood 10 Cigar Mold Press “Hoya De Monterrey” Honduras, Rare | eBay


<p>VTG. Wood 10 Cigar Mold Press “Hoya De Monterrey” Honduras, Rare</p><br /><p>Mold /Press is is excellent condition and approximately 4.5 lbs (before shipping)</p><br /><p>Measurements:</p><p>15” inches long approximately 6” inches wide and 3” inches tall when closed</p><p>Please examine...



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

Rear mold with tin inners.


















Vintage Wooden 20 slot Cigar Mold Press Tobacco Smoking Circa 1890/1900 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Wooden 20 slot Cigar Mold Press Tobacco Smoking Circa 1890/1900 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

Another rare mold with tin inners.


















Antique Cigar Mold made by the Sheetmetal Cigarmold Co. Cincinnati Patent 1871 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Antique Cigar Mold made by the Sheetmetal Cigarmold Co. Cincinnati Patent 1871 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## langos

Peru Ligero , Peru Seco fillers. CV PA and Olor binders with, CV Corojo Oscuro Wrappers


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

For those that followed Marc’s journey of rolling exquisite cigars, he has apparently passed away.
I will miss viewing all the pictures of his beautifully rolled sticks.
RIP Brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearinvt

I'm sad to hear that. I really enjoyed his posts. I always wondered how those beautys smoked.


----------



## lex61

I’m sorry to hear that. I enjoyed seeing and admiring his creations.


----------



## tryan606

I didn't know him but I did see some of his posts while exploring the forum and he was an artist for sure. I'm sad to hear about his passing. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pius X

Update: The terroso profundo aged beautifully after 4 years.


----------



## RoperLegacy

waikikigun said:


> Yeah, been rolling my own for half a year (about 500 sticks now). I have a blog and youtube about it, but can't post the links to those things until I have 30 posts here. I'm up to about 4 posts now, yay. In the meantime I can answer any questions you might have on the topic. I came to this forum specifically to find other rollers and wanna-be rollers.
> 
> View attachment 54102


Are you still active? Can you point me to any resources for growing my own?


----------



## Fusion

Dont think he is active here anymore, he was very active here when i was rolling https://fairtradetobacco.com/ and thats the place you need to be for growing your own tobacco tips


----------



## Fusion

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> For those that followed Marc’s journey of rolling exquisite cigars, he has apparently passed away.
> I will miss viewing all the pictures of his beautifully rolled sticks.
> RIP Brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt know he has passed, at one time when i was rolling i spoke to him often, he was the one who designed the bands for my rolls, RIP


----------

